# ***2015 Delectable Deep Condition Challenge***



## Froreal3 (Dec 22, 2014)

*Let's start the new year off right by treating our hair to some delectable, delicious nourishment ladies!

*

*2015 DEEP CONDITION to the MAX!!!

Deep conditioning is an excellent way to provide nourishment to your hair via moisture and/or protein. Maintain that moisture/protein balance and your hair will thank you by retaining length!
*


This thread can be used as a journal as you chronicle your own deep conditioning experiences.

Be sure to document the following...

​1. What product(s) did you use?​ 2. How long did you DC for?
3. What method of DC did you use (cap, steamer, etc)
​ *4. Most importantly – How did your hair respond?

*​ *Periodically search your posts within this thread to be reminded of combinations that worked really well or not so well for you!*​ *If you were a DC Challenger last year YOU’RE IN**  If it ain't broke, don't fix it! If you are new to DC’ing this year, just jump in and POST*​


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 22, 2014)

...and the challengers are...

IDareT'sHair
Rozlewis
veesweets
lamaria211
Brownie518
faithVA
kupenda
Lilmama1011
Froreal3
Babygrowth
uofmpanther
Atdow71
mschristine
xu93texas
sexypebbly
HanaKuroi
HairPleezeGrow
EnExitStageLeft
GrowAHead
Aggie
mshoneyfly
gbunnie
DominicanBrazilian82
curlyhersheygirl
lovelycurls
tiffers
Lita
divachyk
naturalagain2
felic1
lisanaturally
Bajanmum
TraciChanel
Duchess007
NappyNelle
cynd
toaster
AlliCat
LexiDior
ZebraPrintLover
Blairx0
Ann0804
halee_J
~*~ShopAholic~*~
billyne
LightEyedMami
kbnax
sisters248
greenbees
Jewell
MGA2013
JulietWhiskey
Shadiyah
cutenss
sharifeh
KaramelDiva1978
MrsTimberlake
IronButterfly
Lisaaa Bonet
bajandoc86
TheVioletVee
Sunshinelove32
Luprisi
lovestarr
karlajamaica
Hair Iam
BKfinest
SpiceUpMyHair
Americka
Cherry89
SugarRush
greenandchic
Forever in Bloom
grantalston4
JazzyOleBabe
Shana'
gorgeoushair
shortt29
sherrimberri
Luckyladyj
naturalfinally
Beamodel
jesusislove1526
Mocha126
MayaNatural
jayjaycurlz
fiyahwerks
apple_natural
TruMe
~NanCeBoTwin~
DaDragonPrincess
MicheePrings
nmartin20
xNichex
Shay72
Lovestyr
Michelemybelle
MileHighDiva
spacetygrss
kennylee2013
CodeRed
itismehmmkay
s1b000
loulou82
Lexsmarie
SuchaLady
TejadaUrdiales
antavia009
TrueSugar
lusciousladie07
laylaaa
Jobwright
awkwardlexi
NaturallyATLPCH
@bign__17
Honeytips
wheezy807
Smiley79
ronie
joyandfaith
Coffee
jhcprincess
Golden75
mami2010
Iluvsmuhgrass
Fine 4s
Hyacinthe
CB1731
daviine
KPH
DarkJoy
cherryhair123
baha_locks
Diva_Esq
karenjoe
belletropjolie
GodsPromises
Royalq 1
Inspiired 1
southerncitygirl 1
Bublin
syncerelyhis
NappyRina
RegaLady
Trinisoul
Bosslady1
curlycrown85
rawsilk
randi415
ginabuglol
Hot Chocolate-LB
virtuenow
queenvdb
Pennefeather
kaykari
DaiseeDay
SunySydeofLyfe
Shockolate
Loves Harmony
Tinadem39
Lylddlebit


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm IN!!

Will post deets in a few.


----------



## spacetygrss (Dec 22, 2014)

Woot!

Now, this is a challenge that I actually consistently do. LOL.
Thanks for starting the thread.


----------



## myspice (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm in! Just the challenge I need!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks for the tag! I will definitely continue DCing in the new year.

My goal is to DC with a soft bonnet dryer or hot head. I have around 20 or so DCs  so I will be using up the stash. I will be alternating a DC with protein with a moisturizing dc. I also have some oils to use up so I may be adding some oils to my DCs as well.

Either way, unless my hair is in protective style mode, DCing will definitely be a weekly thing!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 22, 2014)

I DC bi-weekly when I cleanse.  I will continue to use my Hair Therapy Wrap or Mastex Heat Cap.  It may be psychological, but I can't DC with out heat.  

I have too many to name , but some of my favorite DC's are Silk Dreams VS, MSI, Shea What! and RCA.  Also, Bee Mine Bee u ti ful, and Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 22, 2014)

Ahhhh! Thanks for the tag! 

In 2015, I think I'll go back to ceramide oil rinsing and then putting the DC on top with heat.  My hair loved that but I got sooo lazy with it and moved on to other things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 22, 2014)

Will Steam and/or use my Dryer x2 per week.

Deep Conditioners, Tea, Coffee and Oil(s) maybe some Clay, Whiskey, YAM, Candy, Tutti Fruitti and other stuff.

Steamed tonight with Darcy Botanicals Deep Conditioning Mask


----------



## wheezy807 (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks for the tag. If you want healthy hair, deep conditioning is definitely the way to go. I couldn't imagine life without it.


----------



## DoDo (Dec 22, 2014)

Will deep condition every 1-2 weeks

I will primarily use Ingredients to die for Organicals deep conditioning creme, and Bask Whiskey Hair Soak


----------



## Lita (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm in..

DC once a week
Ayurvedic treatments once a month
Mud washes 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 22, 2014)

I'd like to join. I'm a sucker for DC's that's why I have so many lol. I tend to DC weekly or at least these days  bi-weekly sometimes. I like to use my Hothead if I want to not be stuck in one place or my bonnet dryer. In the new year I'm going to try to use my steamer cause it's been collecting dust.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 22, 2014)

Lita

Hey Gurl......


----------



## Lita (Dec 22, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Hey Gurl......



IDareT'sHair Hey,I just sprayed some HH big city punch & APB ayurvedic pomade to seal...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm in again! I DC twice a week. I will continue doing this using my dryer. 

My current deep conditioners are AO GPB conditioner, Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm, Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture, Shescentit Curl Moist, and Shescentit Banana Brûlée.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Dec 22, 2014)

Count me in too!

I DC weekly lazy style putting on a shower cap, bonnet, and then a scarf to trap in my body heat and leave on for at least 30 mins. 

I also warm up my conditioner from time to time. I want to be more consistent with that.


----------



## Daernyris (Dec 22, 2014)

I would like to join.
I was dc'ing twice weekly, then clinicals began and I dropped to once per week. I can really tell the difference.
My hair seems to love any DC that's handmade/homemade
I plan to purchase a steamer this year


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm in......
I DC x2 a week either with heat or overnight


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm in...

I'm still doing only 1x a week, for now. I'll be moving into 2015 with my favorites:

Silk Dreams Razzberry Coconut Affair
Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk
Naturelle Grow Slippery Elm
CD Black Vanilla Smoothie
Claudie's Deep Moisturizing


----------



## kupenda (Dec 22, 2014)

Happy to be back in for the new year! Barring special circumstances, I will be DCing weekly. My hair loves protein, so I'll be sticking with my Silk Dreams Mocha Silk and revisiting AO GPB. For moisture, I'll be using Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk and Shea What (only ordering multiples at a time, and preferably with a sale). Ive had great success with oil on top of my conditioners, with using heat from my hard top dryer, and with protein twice a month. Im so excited!


----------



## toaster (Dec 23, 2014)

In it to win it!

I deep condition with every cowash/shampoo, so usually twice a week. Lately I've been using Pantene 2 Minute Masque and loving it.

I need a DC to be super slippy because I detangle as I apply out of the shower (this is the only time I comb my hair), moisturizing, and cheap (because I go through a LOT of product).

I usually use my HotHead for about an hour. I don't think it's actually hot for 60 minutes, but I get distracted/nap, and my hair is always warm and super soft after I DC.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm in. I will dc every two weeks when I wash my hair, alternating SM raw shea butter deep treatment masque for moisture and Joico Kpak deep penetrating reconstructor for protein. Those are the only two products I use to dc. I stick with what works and these two have never let me down. I normally dc overnight (moisture) or during the day (protein or moisture) while I'm in class with a shower cap, bonnet and beanie on lol. In April when I switch my washing schedule I'll be dc'ing every 10 days.


----------



## Duchess007 (Dec 23, 2014)

Woohoo!  Back in for 2015! 

I started doing overnight DCs this year and I think I'll be sticking with that. Other faves from this year that I'll be keeping in my DC regi:

Coconut milk
Egg yolk
Shea butter
Yogurt 
Royal Jelly
Aloe Vera
bulking with cheapie conditioners

Looking forward to another year of DCing. Thanks for hosting, Froreal3!


----------



## ronie (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks for the tag. 
I DC once a week, although that might change to either twice a week or once every 2 weeks. I know that sounds crazy. I am trying to see what my hair prefers this winter: more contact with water (twice a week) or to be left alone for a longer period of time. 
I DC with 2 shower caps on clean damp hair, no heat for 1-2 hours. I often leave it overnight out of sheer laziness. Here is my list
Silk dreams RCA
Silk dreams shea what
Joico moisture recovery treatment balm
Carols daughter cupuacu smoothing hair mask
APB ayurvedic mud mask - prepoo only
Curl junkie repair me
Emergencee polymeric reconstructor

Will be trying/revisiting
Naturellegrow herbal blends
It's a 10 hair mask
I don't add anything to my DCers.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 23, 2014)

My fav dcs of course are Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk and Razzberry Coconut Affair. They are highly effective and inexpensive. I am revisiting HV Sitrinillah this year. BASK YAM and Blue Roze Beauty Chai Hair Tea have also proven themselves to come along w/me in the new year.


----------



## lovelycurls (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks for the Tag! Will continue with my every other week routine, with random conditioners mixed with my homemade oil mixes! ....Favorite part of my hair regime


----------



## k_enitan (Dec 23, 2014)

I am in!!!

My hair seems to be thriving with the Shea Moisture Yucca mask but I need a truly moisturizing conditioner.... so please note any recommendations will be highly appreciated.

 for reference, I stumbled on the old Nexxus Humectress a while back and my hair was in love with it... it was sheer perferction; as a leave-in, as a DC (with oils). Also I used Aubrey Honeysuckle some years back and it was okay for a while but it began to feel heavy and clog up my pores. AOGPB was okay but I think with the shea moisture that would be too much protein.

My hair is 4b/c, low density, fine brittle strands and most importantly highly sensitive scalp that does not tolerate a lot of oils/heavy products.


----------



## CarLiTa (Dec 23, 2014)

I'll join!! Think I need this to get my hair to the next level this coming year.


----------



## natura87 (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm in. I have DC's to use up. Also my hair could use it in this rough Korean wind.


----------



## KPH (Dec 23, 2014)

Yep, if I do nothing else to my hair I ALWAYS deep condition.  Thank you.


----------



## Joigirl (Dec 23, 2014)

I am in! I try to deep condition weekly unless my schedule just won't allow it. I have a number is DCs in my stash to either try or use up. My hair likes pretty much everything except coconut and citrus oils. My favorites are:

CJ Curl Rehab
CJ Deep Fix
CJ Repair Me
APB Blueberry Cheesecake
Silk Dreams Mocha Silk

I bought a steamer during the summer and it has taken my DC sessions to new heights. I plan to use it twice a month during the winter.


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks for the tag, I'm in!  

Plan to DC every 1-2 weeks. I have a plethora of DC's to use.


----------



## veesweets (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks for the tag, I'm in! I need to put this hooded dryer to work. Once a week is my plan 

I'll be using:
Joico treatment balm
Silk dreams vanilla silk
Komaza protein treatment
Curl junkie repair me
Shea moisture tahitian noni mask


I'll be trying out silk dreams mocha silk infusion and I want to find one more staple moisture DC this year


----------



## cynd (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm still in. Thanks for the tag.  I plan to get back to at least once a week DC using my steamer or dryer.  Too many conditioners/oils to name.


----------



## Britt (Dec 23, 2014)

wheezy807 said:


> Thanks for the tag. If you want healthy hair, deep conditioning is definitely the way to go. I couldn't imagine life without it.


 
Same here. 
This is the one hair practice that I have been religious about since forever. I deep condition my hair weekly w/o fail. I recently got a steamer so I've been using that weekly. I will be rotating my Naturelle Grow dc's, Darcy's Pumpkinseed, and Komaza protein treatment.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm in. I DC one time each week.

1. What product(s) did you use? *I use a plethora of DC's and will post them every week*
2. How long did you DC for? *30 minutes*
3. What method of DC did you use (cap, steamer, etc): *I usually steam with my DC.*
4. Most importantly – How did your hair respond? *I will post this each week along with the Dc I am using.*


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 23, 2014)

Im in. I dc weekly. Have soo many conditioners to name but ill be rotating bee mine Bee-ti-ful dc and HQS coconut mango dc. I also use oils and honey with my dc. Ill use my steamer but occasionally, I'll use my heat cap or dc overnight


----------



## randi415 (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks for the tag! 

I kinda fell off and been lazy with my DC and my hair is definitely paying for it. Gotta re stock for 2015 and get this mane back in shape. I will be DCing once a week, sat or sun.


----------



## felic1 (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks for the tag girlie!


----------



## Nightingale (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm in!

I'll be DCing once a week with ITDF Intense Moisture Hair Cream.


----------



## meka72 (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm in! I usually wash and condition my hair on Sundays. Although I have hi-po hair, I prefer to use medium heat to deep condition. My scalp doesn't like overnight deep conditioning and will get bumps if it is wet for too long. I LOVE deep conditioners and have way too many. Once I add a couple of Bobeam conditioners to the mix, before January 1, I won't buy anymore until I've used up at least 2/3 of what I have.


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks for the tag!!

1. What product(s) did you use? Either Millcreek Keratin Conditioner over hydrolyzed quinoa protein or Eva NYC Hair Mask

2. How long did you DC for? With the Millcreek Keratin Conditioner/protein it will be for 2 minutes, 2 sessions (relaxer time) and the Eva NYC Mask would be for the duration of the shower

3. What method of DC did you use (cap, steamer, etc): Millcreek protein: steam; Eva NYC Mask: just 5 minutes sitting

4. Most importantly – How did your hair respond? So far... great!!!


----------



## Lisa (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks for the reminder! I've been slipping the last 2 weeks. I'm still looking for a great deep conditioner but in the mean time I will be using ORS Olive Oil Replenising Pak, Ouidad Melt Down Extreme Repair Mask, and Elasta QP Intense


----------



## abcd09 (Dec 23, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> ​1. What product(s) did you use?​ 2. How long did you DC for?
> 3. What method of DC did you use (cap, steamer, etc)
> ​ *4. Most importantly – How did your hair respond?
> 
> *​


 I DC with every wash. 

1. I apply the products in this order: Darcy Botanicals Deep moisture mask, a teeny bit of Humecto, Shescentit Avocado condish, AVJ, olive oil, coconut oil
2. I DC for 40mins to an hr 
3. After applying those products I put my hair in a plastic cap, wrap in Walmart professional strength plastic wrap (important!no other wrap works as well as walmart's professional!!), then I sit under my Pibbs dryer for 40 min to an hr. 
4. This is the best dcing method I have ever tried. All of the products work heavenly together and wrapping with plastic wrap improves the absorption and softness. My hair is softer, less tangled, silkier, SHINIER, styles so easily, and stays moisturized. I would recommend to anyone to wrap their hair over the plastic cap.


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 23, 2014)

Got an early start on this challenge since I did my relaxer today. I'll bring this over from the steaming post:

Steam #1: Neutral Protein Filler under hydrolyzed quinoa protein under Affirm Protecto (5 minute, mid-step protein treatment)

Steam #2: Hydrolyzed quinoa protein under Mill Creek Keratin Conditioner under Mark Hill Nourishing conditioner (it has 3 different kinds of hydrolyzed proteins and I'm trying to use it up lol) under aloe vera gel (20 minute protein treatment) 


When I'm done with the second steaming session I'm going to do a short deep conditioning with Eva NYC Hair Mask while in the shower


----------



## Anaisin (Dec 23, 2014)

Joining

I'll be dcing later tonight. 2x a week Tuesday & Saturday night


----------



## havilland (Dec 23, 2014)

Joining.  Add me!  I need to step up my game to get to waist


----------



## iamyattababe (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm in! My hair loves a good deep condition! Will continue to deep condition once a week sometimes twice if my schedule permits. Stash is full of Deep C's, so I'll post what I use weekly.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm in once again

I will continue to DC once a week ( twice when needed ) either with steam or heat. Those two methods give me the best results.
As for products I'll be using the DC's I have on hand.


----------



## greenbees (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks for the mention! I'll be sticking to DC'ing once a week and I'll try to update as much as possible.

Sticking with my old faithful: Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk


----------



## JessieLeleB (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm in this challenge!!!!


----------



## Pennefeather (Dec 23, 2014)

I currently deep condition every Saturday.   This challenge will help me keep track of my results.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm in...

I will be dcing minimum once a week with whatever dc I have on hand using my Q-REDEW steamer.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 23, 2014)

Dc'd tonight for 30 mins with Claudies Moisturizing DC, Porosity Control, Olive Oil, Peppermint, Eucalyptus, and Rosemary oil.

I usually change DC's but my add-ins remain consistent and this combination makes my hair feel moisturized, soft and bouncy. The consistency of the DC is like greek yogurt which I like. I love thick DC's. This DC has a moderate amount of slip.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm in. I DC weekly to biweekly based on the hairstyle I'm wearing.

*1. What product(s) did you use? 
*I use Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture, UltraSheen DuoTex, Aubrey Organics GPB, Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose, and Aubrey Organics White Camellia

* 2. How long did you DC for? 
*I DC for at least 1 hour. Lately, I've been DCing overnight.*

3. What method of DC did you use (cap, steamer, etc):
*I have a hooded dryer, a steamer, and a heat cap. I'll be varying those tools, and using body heat.
*
4. Most importantly – How did your hair respond? *
My hair loves conditioning I make sure to use protein regularly, too.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Dec 23, 2014)

I am in.
My hg dc is Silk Dreams avocado. I plan to dc once a week overnight under a plastic baggy.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm DC/Steaming with Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm and ceramide oil mix.


----------



## nmartin20 (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm in. This has be very rewarding.


----------



## nmartin20 (Dec 24, 2014)

I will continue to deep condition only a weekly basis unless my hair is in a protective style. Normally, I deep condition for about 45 minutes to a hour(unless I'm lazy and go longer). I have several conditioners such as BASK, Shescentit, Hairveda, Silk Dreams, Shea Moisture, ORS Mayo, Darcy Botanical, and Naturelle Grow etc. okay I'm done I think.  I will continue to use my steamer and hair therapy wrap. These two tools  have worked wonders for my hair.  Darcy and Silk Dreams are new products for me. Merry Christmas, everyone!!


----------



## maxineshaw (Dec 24, 2014)

Count me in. I have actually been deep conditioning on the regular for the past several months. This is what I am currently using: 

Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Hair Treatment 
Aphogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor 
Dudley's DRC 28

I have a Gold N Hot soft bonnet dryer (the portable kind that looks...odd when you use it). I have been DC'ing for about half an hour each time. 

I am not particularly product loyal, but I have been using the Aphogee for seven years, on and off. It is my go-to regular protein conditioner. The other two have potential, but I'm not going to call them staples until I get to the bottom of the bottle. 

Anyhow, I am thinking of attempting to shift my products to a black owned company and Dudley's is my first choice right now. Hoping it works out.

ETA: I forgot to add how my hair responds...my hair has been in a much nicer condition since I have been consistenly deep conditioning. The last time  I used the Aphogee, I didn't apply product to it after rinsing it out for about an hour.  My hair felt so soft and silky, not like an artificial coating or anything. 

Consistency is king.


----------



## CrysMelis (Dec 24, 2014)

Froreal3... I'm in!!!! DominicanBrazilian82 was my old screen name.  Same me, new name!!!

I DC 1-2x weekly with a host of different stuff!  I usually DC with heat for at least a 1/2 hr, but sometimes the steam in the shower for 10 minutes must suffice!  If I do in shower DC it's always with an ultra moisturizing line like Silicon Mix or SSI.  Protein DC every other week.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 24, 2014)

Should I wait for 2015 to post updates?


----------



## Daernyris (Dec 24, 2014)

I dc'd overnight with yesterday with J Monique's Irish Moss and Cocoa DC.  My hair was soft, shiny and very defined. Most importantly for me no tangles


----------



## Daernyris (Dec 24, 2014)

NappyNelle said:


> Should I wait for 2015 to post updates?


 Yeah, are we suppose to wait until 2015 to post?  If so, I think a jumped the gun a bit.  Happy to be in a challenge I guess


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 25, 2014)

NappyNelle said:


> Should I wait for 2015 to post updates?





Daernyris said:


> I dc'd overnight with yesterday with J Monique's Irish Moss and Cocoa DC.  My hair was soft, shiny and very defined. Most importantly for me no tangles



No, this is the new thread, so you should post here. NappyNelle Daernyris


----------



## KERC1974 (Dec 25, 2014)

I'd like to join.. Will post details at next wash.


----------



## natstar (Dec 25, 2014)

k_enitan said:


> I am in!!!
> 
> My hair seems to be thriving with the Shea Moisture Yucca mask but I need a truly moisturizing conditioner.... so please note any recommendations will be highly appreciated.
> 
> ...



I LOVED the old formula


----------



## havilland (Dec 25, 2014)

Deep conditioning "her" with Elasta Qp anti breakage serum right now. I also put some aloe, peppermint and rosemary on my scalp to treat her as well.   I'll be back to post how she liked it.


Eta. She loved it. She is shiny like glass right now.  I concentrated the protein serum on the ends since I have been using heat lately.


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm joining!! I will be DCing with each wash. I like Qhemet Moringa and Silk Dreams Shea What and of course Sitrinillah as well


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2014)

Used: Mission:Condition's Honey Marshmallow Deep Conditioner


----------



## B_Phlyy (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm in.  I experimented with 2x weekly deep conditioning this month to see if I could fit it in my schedule and it was a major hit for me.  I'll post the current conditioner I'm using when I get home.


----------



## TraciChanel (Dec 26, 2014)

FroReal, I'm in! And thank you so much for the mention. I need to keep up my dc regimen. I dc'ed last night under the heat cap for an hour. I used QH super cholesterol. My hair came out nice and curly/wavy. I'm  still wearing wet buns in  the winter. Works for me. 

Happy holidays, ladies. I will check in at my next dc.


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 26, 2014)

Going to layer soybean oil over light protein conditioner and aloe vera gel under a steamer for 15 minutes.


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks for the tag! I'm still in.  I want to get back to weekly DCs. I do primarily overnight, but I have a mastex heat cap for when I can't. 

My favorite DCs right now are moisturizing with light protein, and a creamy medium consistency (not too thick or thin):
- CJ Repair Me
- Hairveda Acai Phyto Berry Keratin
- Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk 
- Aubrey Organics Island Replenishing


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 27, 2014)

Dc'd today with Marie Deans PROLESS DC, Porosity Control, Olive Oil, Peppermint, Eucalyptus, and Rosemary Oil. 

Theses the perfect DC after a Henna treatment. It immediately replenishes all moisture that was lost through the Henna process. I love this stuff.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 27, 2014)

Dcing with JC DT and GSO underneath.
I will keep this in heavy rotation with SD RCA, Darcy's mask, SD Avocado pudding, and any new ones I may introduce.


----------



## Anaisin (Dec 27, 2014)

I dc'd today with hydroquench systems the slip dc, my hair feels amazing. 

I think my dc  routine will be just every Saturday


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 27, 2014)

Used SD razz coconut dc in the back of my head(finished the product) and HQS coconut mango dc in the front.


----------



## froingforward (Dec 27, 2014)

I will join this challenge.  I've been experiencing severe breakage for almost 3 months, and have had to undo protein overload twice as I continue to work out a regimen on my fine, low porosity hair during my transition from texturized/relaxed to natural. I'm 12 weeks post so I need the silicones for the slip.


1. What product(s) did you use?: I will rotate between the following in order to use up (I sometimes use regular condish as deep condish):

Desert Essence Conditioners (Italian Grape/Lemon Tea Tree/Raspberry)- HG
Curl Junkie Curl Rehab- HG
Kera Minerals Deep Conditioner (purchased today)
OGX Sea Mineral Moisture Surge-  HG
Mystic Divine Monoi and Argan- HG for the slip
Bekura Beauty Cacao Bark (still testing this one out)
Renpure Originals Argan Conditioner
Shea Moisture African Black Soap Purification Mask (haven't tried this yet)
L'Oreal Natures Therapy Mega Curves (looking for a paraben-free alt to Mega Moisture which was one of my HG)

Protein Only when needed:

AG Ultramoist (lite protein)
Curl Junkie Deep Fix
Camille Rose Algae Renew

2. How long did you DC for? 20 minutes to 3 hours
3. What method of DC did you use (cap, steamer, etc) Steamer every 2 weeks, with plastic cap and heat 1-2 times per week
4. Most importantly – How did your hair respond? We'll see


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm DC with Hibiscus Flaxseed Marshmallow conditioner from Jakeala; under a plastic cap for an hour; no heat.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Dec 27, 2014)

Used sm raw shea butter mixed with OGX sea mineral moisture surge, no heat for 4 hours or so lol. Need to rinse it out so I can roller set but I'm too lazy.


----------



## Honeytips (Dec 28, 2014)

Deep steamed my hair yesterday with Dr Miracle's Cleanse and Condition deep conditioner. For 2015 I'm going to use:

Dr Miracle's 
ORS Olive Oil conditioner
Aussie Moist


----------



## maxandsally (Dec 28, 2014)

I'd like to join  the challenge.   I will dc weekly with my steamer. No specific conditioner as I have so many I would like to use up ( kinda a pj).


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 28, 2014)

Currently DC'ing with Kercare Humecto and using my Hot Head for heat.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 28, 2014)

DCing with Jessicurl Deep Treatment for about 30 minutes under my Hair Therapy cap. I warmed the conditioner a bit before applying it but it is still pretty thick. 

I'm just trying to use this conditioner up. It works OK but its expensive, hard to apply and doesn't give my hair much slip. 

I think I have 1 or 2 more uses in the bottle.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Dec 28, 2014)

I DC'ed midweek with Bobeam Cocoa Cream Condish and today with Eva NYC Hair Therapy Session Hair Mask. I liked them both. 

Honestly I'm not coming across too many DCs I don't like...which means I need to stop buying DC because they all work lol.


----------



## Joigirl (Dec 28, 2014)

Dc'ing with Bask Vanilla Whisky after my shampoo (I usually cowash). Spent 20 minutes under the hooded dryer. I plan to wash it out and twist my hair.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 28, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> I'm DC with *Hibiscus Flaxseed Marshmallow *conditioner from Jakeala; under a plastic cap for an hour; no heat.



xu93texas Let me know how this is please?


----------



## meka72 (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm 5 minutes into a 25 minute stretch under the hooded dryer with Claudie's renew protein conditioner. I'll follow up with 30 minutes under the dryer with Obia babassu deep conditioner.


----------



## spacetygrss (Dec 28, 2014)

DC'd with Blue Roze Cocoa Coffee Rhassoul Clay Mask.


----------



## Nylund (Dec 28, 2014)

I'd like to join. Deep conditioners are my favorite hair product. 

My current stash includes: 

Moisture DC's: 
KJ Naturals Rhassoul Clay Cowash (love this stuff as a DC topped with castor oil)
Jakeala Tutti Honey Mask
Shea Moisture Manuka Honey DC
Silk Dream Vanilla Silk and Razzberry Affair (whenever they ship )
Ynobe Amla and Nettle 
Shea Moisture Purification Mask

Protein DC's:
EO Coconut and Hibiscus Keratin Conditioner
Pure and Basic Reconstructing Conditioner
Neutral Protein Filler
Aubrey GPB


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 28, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> xu93texas Let me know how this is please?



I don't know about this one. It was just OK for me. Nothing wow at all.  Good thing it was a sample; I have too many other DC's that are better.

I think IDareT'sHair has tried it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2014)

xu93texas Froreal3

I thought it was a Cleansing Conditioner?  

I've been using it to cowash/cocleanse with?...

Didn't know it could be used as a DC'er.  I bought it to Cowash with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2014)

@xu93texas @Froreal3


https://www.etsy.com/listing/210412674/conditioner-hibiscus-flaxseed?ref=shop_home_active_10



It says as a Cowash or "Regular Conditioner" (R/O) I didn't see where it said anything about DC'ing with it?

It makes a Great Cleansing Conditioner though

ETA: I see where it says you can leave it on for x amount of time, but no, I bought it strictly to Cleanse with.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 28, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> xu93texas Froreal3  I thought it was a Cleansing Conditioner?   I've been using it to cowash/cocleanse with?...  Didn't know it could be used as a DC'er.  I bought it to Cowash with.



Yes, you're right. I guess I was trying to make it work as a DC. I layered it with my ceramide oil mix and left it on for a long time.   

How do you like it to Cowash/co cleanse?


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 28, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @xu93texas @Froreal3 https://www.etsy.com/listing/210412674/conditioner-hibiscus-flaxseed?ref=shop_home_active_10  It says as a Cowash or "Regular Conditioner" (R/O) I didn't see where it said anything about DC'ing with it?  It makes a Great Cleansing Conditioner though  ETA: I see where it says you can leave it on for x amount of time, but no, I bought it strictly to Cleanse with.



Ok you answered my previous question.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 28, 2014)

It was SM manuka tonight 

It was  on top of a sunflower/safflower /evoo rinse. 

Heat for 15 then left on another 45.


----------



## Lita (Dec 29, 2014)

Saturday-

TerraVada mud wash,rinsed She Scent It apple co wash,Mission condition marshmallow DC 40 min,rinsed Shea moisture manuka con,APB blueberry leave in,APB hibiscus cream,APB ayurvedic pomade on scalp,APB not easily broken pomade to seal...

*Hair is very shiny smells yummy..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 29, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @xu93texas @Froreal3
> 
> I thought it was a Cleansing Conditioner?
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair apparently it can be a cowash or a dc. That is what the instructions say.


----------



## GrowAHead (Dec 30, 2014)

Dc-ed with Redken all soft heavy cream. Hair seems soft and detangled. So far so good


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2014)

Steaming with: Mission:Condition's Candy Hair mixed with Honey Marshmallow DC'er


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 30, 2014)

IDareT'sHair I wanted to try Mission:Condition Honey Marshmallow. How is it? (texture, slip, etc.,) and does it smell good?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2014)

whosthatcurl

It's nice.  Has a light scent.  Like a light Bergamont.  

Applies easily.  Rinses clean.  Medium weight and texture.

Very nice.  Steaming with it.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 30, 2014)

I'll put that on my to try list. Y'all revving up my pjism lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2014)

whosthatcurl

Hopefully, eventually, she will re-open.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 30, 2014)

Yeah, I forgot about that lol. Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't she move/is moving to a different location?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2014)

whosthatcurl

Yes, you are correct.  She was/is in the process of relocating.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 30, 2014)

So there is hope lol.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm DC/Steam with Shescentit Curl Moist and ceramide oil mix.


----------



## veesweets (Dec 30, 2014)

DC'ing on dry hair with shea moisture tahitian noni mask
Will follow up with silk dreams vanilla silk


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 30, 2014)

Using SD Avocado pudding with GSO underneath.


----------



## mango387 (Dec 31, 2014)

I have been here almost ten years.  I have gone natural, relaxed, and returned to natural in that time period, but I think I have only joined one challenge ever.  Please add me to this challenge.


----------



## Mmfood (Dec 31, 2014)

Id like to join. I recently did a big chop and I want to retain crazy length. I will be using my hot head but no idea which deep conditioner yet because I havent found one I really like. Ive mainly been using coconut oil. Going product shopping soon. Happy DCing ladies.


----------



## CB1731 (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks for the tag! I'm in! I've been slacking off on DCing but of course with my 2015 hair goals, I will be on top of it.

 Not sure what products yet, I will be trying out many different ones. I will DC overnight or sit under the dryer.


----------



## maxandsally (Dec 31, 2014)

Dc with silicon mix with steamer 45 min. Outcome soft, moisturized and lots of slip


----------



## lovelycurls (Dec 31, 2014)

Dc'd with NG intense deep conditioner for 20minutes


----------



## Nylund (Dec 31, 2014)

Going to try to DC today before going out with KJ Naturals Cocoa Rhassoul mask topped with JBCO. I really like this combo - soft, springy hair.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Dec 31, 2014)

Dcing with Bask Cacao Bark DC. Not my favorite, trying to use it up. I mixed honey, glycerin, coconut oil, and tea tree oil to it. I'm under the dryer now. I plan to be under here for 30 mins.


----------



## Daernyris (Dec 31, 2014)

DC'd today with Neutrogena Triple Moisture daily deep conditioner, added this in the shower and let it sit under a baggy while I bathed.  Hair was very soft


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 1, 2015)

Deep conditioned today with Eva NYC Hair Mask. Good stuff


----------



## cynd (Jan 2, 2015)

Did my first DC with steam of the year yesterday.  30 minutes with a mixture of oils on my scalp and Bobeam Revive Condish on my hair.


----------



## kupenda (Jan 2, 2015)

My SD is here! Off to DC. I will shampoo, then use Mocha Silk (love of my life) under the dryer for 15 minutes followed by an oil rinse if necessary and Vanilla Silk for 20 minutes under the dryer. Will let it cool and keep it in while I do a little housework. I'll be back to post how my hair is feeling

EDIT: my hair felt lovely after using mocha silk. Soft, strong, silky. Then I used vanilla silk on one side and shea what on the other with DE oil on top. Comparable results. However my vanilla silk smells like plastic :/
I will DC again in a few days with just one and see how it goes


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 2, 2015)

DCing with ITDF intense moisture cream, under a cap+turban, for 30 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2015)

Steaming with: Mission:Condition's Banana Kisses Deep Conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2015)

PJaye

I'm kicking my Behind 7 ways from Sunday for not getting more of: BoBeam's Limited Edition Coconut Crème DCer.

That was a Huge Mistake on my Part.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm in! I'll be back with my details.


----------



## froingforward (Jan 2, 2015)

I washed with Yes to Carrots and DC'd on Tuesday with Yes to Carrots with a cap and hooded dryer for 20 minutes and tied on a scarf for 30 minutes more.  YTC doesn't really penetrate, I was trying to use it up.  But I'm shocked at the softness resulting from this combo.  

Twists under hooded dryer for 30 minutes and further airdried overnight. I'm on 3rd day of a twist out and its almost as soft as day one. No dryness yet.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 2, 2015)

Steamed for 1hr with DB's pumpkin conditioner.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm DC with Shescentit Curl Moist and oil blend under hood dryer for 30 minutes.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 3, 2015)

Protein DC with Komaza Protein Strengthener no plastic cap for 45 minutes.


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 3, 2015)

Used AO GPB and then followed up with Jakeala Tutti Honey Rhassoul Mask for 30 minutes under the dryer.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 3, 2015)

Tomorrow I will do a protein treatment with SSI Okra Reconstructor then follow up with Bellezza Restorative Mask. Will be using up the Okra. Trying to decide if I will replace it will Komaza Care since everyone raves about it or repurchase Okra during a sale. I really like the Okra though.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 3, 2015)

Dcing with APB Broccoli Smoothing Conditioner under Hair Therapy Wrap for an hour.

^^^NaturallyATLPCH Okra feels less strong to me, although I did like it when I had it. Just never repurchased. I never dced after w/Okra.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 3, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> Dcing with APB Broccoli Smoothing Conditioner under Hair Therapy Wrap for an hour.
> 
> ^^^NaturallyATLPCH Okra feels less strong to me, although I did like it when I had it. Just never repurchased. I never dced after w/Okra.



Yeah Froreal3, Okra definitely feels like a medium protein treatment. I usually need to DC after though so I don't think I need anything stronger than that.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 3, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> Dcing with APB Broccoli Smoothing Conditioner under Hair Therapy Wrap for an hour.
> 
> ^^^NaturallyATLPCH Okra feels less strong to me, although I did like it when I had it. Just never repurchased. I never dced after w/Okra.



Yeah Froreal3, Okra definitely feels like a medium protein treatment. I usually need to DC after though so I don't think I need anything stronger than that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2015)

@NaturallyATLPCH

Okra Winfrey Fan Here! 

I used Komaza's Protein a while back when it was a Liquid (before the reformulation) and it was nice. 

Haven't repurchased the 'newer' version everyone raves about.  But the previous one was good too.

Will definitely reup on Okra during the next SSI Sale.


----------



## Anaisin (Jan 3, 2015)

Dcing with HQS Coconut Mango Repair with heat for 30 mins


----------



## mz.rae (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm in!! I love deep conditioning my hair!!


----------



## ronie (Jan 3, 2015)

DCd yesterday with Carils daughter cupuacu anti frizz smoothing mask for 45 minutes with 2 shower caps... No heat. 
My hair came out as expected: strong, soft, and shiny. I wanted to roller set to stretch, and then twist for a twistout. I had no time, so I just applied leave ins/heat protectant, twisted, and dried with soft bonnet dryer. 
My twistout was super defined, and very smooth. It did not puff out at the club despite the humidity inside. I really love this mask.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Jan 3, 2015)

Joining!

I always DC with heat (lo po)

DCs are:

SM raw Shea masque
SM tahitian Noni masque
Crece Pelo 
Palmer's coconut pak

The last 2 are all I really need, but life is too short to not spoil the precious. I plan on trying other DCs one at a time so PJ-ism doesn't kick in. I will take on the ground suggestions if anyone has any


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 3, 2015)

DC'd with my heat cap: protein mix was a bit of HV methi step 1 (not enough for whole head) added MC Caramel Rx & a lil Terra Forma.  Followed up with APB Blueberry Cheesecake DC


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jan 3, 2015)

Dc'ing under heat with sm raw shea butter masque. Got about 10 minutes to go.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Jan 3, 2015)

DC'd with SM Tahitian Noni masque for 40 min under hooded dryer.

 I always wanna give up on this product, but my curls pop and hang longer with it.


----------



## Daernyris (Jan 3, 2015)

DC'd overnight with KBB Luscious Locks Hair Mask(found this while rearranging my stash)
I will admit while applying this mask I was not impressed and the smell was a bit annoying to me.
Having rinsed out my hair and being able to run my fangas through it, has definitely changed my first impressions


----------



## Anaisin (Jan 3, 2015)

Anaisin said:


> Dcing with HQS Coconut Mango Repair with heat for 30 mins



It was okay, not as good as the other Hydroquench dc's I tried so far.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 3, 2015)

Dc'ing now with Marie Dean Aloe and Hemp PROLESS, Porosity control, Olive Oil, Peppermint, Rosemary, Eucalyptus over coffee. I did a protein treatment today so I needed some super moisture. The conditioner goes on so smooth and leaves my hair super soft upon rinsing.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 3, 2015)

DC'ed with Silk Dreams Razzberry Coconut Affair mixed w/ JBCO and Hempseed oil. I also sealed the dc with Hempseed Oil.


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 3, 2015)

DC'd all day with a yogurt/shea mix. 



^after DCing and tea rinse.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 3, 2015)

Conditioning with castor oil, APB Ayurvedic oil, and AO GPB on dry hair.


----------



## veesweets (Jan 4, 2015)

DCing with a mix of silk dreams vanilla silk and APB white chocolate, topped with APB ayurvedic oil


----------



## havilland (Jan 4, 2015)

i am not playing after all the heat i used this holiday season....  i am in the middle of a deep brine treatment.  

 

first: 
 (one hour marinade to strengthen strands with deep protein) Hairveda Methi step 1 with coconut oil layered on dry hair  

second: rinse and detangle in shower (fingers and one pass with rake comb) 

 third:
 (one lather at roots and let run off clean ends) clarify with Tresemme deep cleansing poo (to remove cones from heat protectants)

  fourth: 
(one lather at roots and let run off clean ends) chelate with Mizani chelating poo (i do this quarterly to remove any mineral build up....i have hard water) 

 fifth:  (two hour marinade to replace moisture balance) Hairveda Methi step 2 with peppermint and aloe spritzed on my scalp  

once i am done with this i will air dry and go watch football!


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 4, 2015)

Conditioning with AO HSR and Giovanni SAS under a heat cap.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 4, 2015)

Rozlewis said:


> Dc'ing now with Marie Dean Aloe and Hemp PROLESS, Porosity control, Olive Oil, Peppermint, Rosemary, Eucalyptus over coffee. I did a protein treatment today so I needed some super moisture. The conditioner goes on so smooth and leaves my hair super soft upon rinsing.



Yes Rozlewis, your raving reviews on Marie Dean convinced me to hit pay nah lol! I should be getting it in a couple of days.

I'm DCing now with Bellezza Naturale Restorative Mask and an oil mix under dryer for about 30 minutes.

I'm very lazy so I will more than likely rinse it out later lol...


----------



## Joigirl (Jan 4, 2015)

Strangely not in the mood to wash or DC today...but I'm going to do it anyway.  I plan to combine Bask Yam Nectar and Cacao Bark. Haven't used these two together, but I need to use up my stash.

ETA - not crazy about this combo, but I have more of both DCs to use, so I'll probably use them again next week.


----------



## havilland (Jan 4, 2015)

All done. My hair feels so refreshed.  Sometimes it's nice to have a morning to myself to pamper.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 4, 2015)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Yes Rozlewis, your raving reviews on Marie Dean convinced me to hit pay nah lol! I should be getting it in a couple of days.
> 
> I'm DCing now with Bellezza Naturale Restorative Mask and an oil mix under dryer for about 30 minutes.
> 
> I'm very lazy so I will more than likely rinse it out later lol...



naturalltyatlpch

I hope you like it and it agrees with your hair. I absolutely love this stuff. I have a cart made with over $200.00 worth of goodies including 2 of these babies.

Give me a review and after you use it.


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 4, 2015)

Deep conditioned with HQS coconut mango dc with jakeala tutti honey mask and APB hibiscus and fenugreek oil


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jan 4, 2015)

Currently DCing with J.Monique Broccoli & Hibiscus DC and a little Jakeala Honey Mask and Aphoghee 2 min.

ETA: My hair felt nice and soft yet heavier while rinsing. I should start keep track of what DCs/combos do that and see what effect is has on my hair. Not much definition though. But with the little amount of protein I used, that's to be expected.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 4, 2015)

I used Shescentit Curl Moist over a tea rinse.


----------



## meka72 (Jan 5, 2015)

I DC'ed using Obia Babassu deep conditioner, yesterday.


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 6, 2015)

Steam DCed with ITDF Intense Moisture Hair Cream and avocado oil.


----------



## froingforward (Jan 6, 2015)

DC'd for 25 minutes with SM African Black Soap Purification Masque over a tea rinse.  Let it sit for another hour.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 6, 2015)

DC'd for 1hr with MC Terraforma.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## kupenda (Jan 6, 2015)

Shampooed with SM Manuka Honey, dc'ed with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk for a few hours, no heat


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2015)

DC'ing with: Mission:Condition's Honey Marshmallow DC'er


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2015)

meka72 rileypak

Am I the only one that doesn't think Obia's DC'er stank?  

I opened it just to smell it and didn't think it smelled that bad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> DC'ing with: Mission:Condition's Honey Marshmallow DC'er


 
Used: Cathy Howse UBH Dc'er under dryer but will Steam with M:C Honey Marshmallow


----------



## rileypak (Jan 7, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> meka72 rileypak
> 
> Am I the only one that doesn't think Obia's DC'er stank?
> 
> I opened it just to smell it and didn't think it smelled that bad.



IDareT'sHair yes...yes you are as far as I know  
that smell is


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2015)

@rileypak

Gurl.....I opened one the other day to get a good strong Whiff of it so I can see what all the Fuss was about.

I thought...'hmm...not bad'...


----------



## rileypak (Jan 7, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @rileypak
> 
> Gurl.....I opened one the other day to get a good strong Whiff of it so I can see what all the Fuss was about.
> 
> I thought...'hmm...not bad'...



IDareT'sHair I find the smell oddly plastic. Although I'm using JBCO for my DCs this season, I'll be cutting that DC with one of the APB oils for the smell good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2015)

rileypak said:


> *I find the smell oddly plastic.*


 
rileypak

Interesting observation.  Maybe I need to smell it again.erplexed


----------



## meka72 (Jan 7, 2015)

rileypak said:


> IDareT'sHair yes...yes you are as far as I know  that smell is



Alladis! 

That said, it didn't smell that bad when I first opened it but that second time? There are no words for that stench.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2015)

meka72 said:


> *Alladis! *
> 
> *That said, it didn't smell that bad when I first opened it but that second time? There are no words for that stench.*


 
meka72

Oh My Goodness!


----------



## lovelycurls (Jan 7, 2015)

Did a hard protein treatment with ahpogee 2 step treatment mixed with palmers protein treatment for 1hr
Also a Moisturizing deep treatment with NG intense deep treatment for 20mins!


----------



## havilland (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm up with Hairveda moisture Pro condish in my hair mixed with my spritz (aloe, water, Amla oil,olive oil, silk aminos) deep conditioning while I workout.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 8, 2015)

Last night I did a DC on dry dirty hair with SSI Avocado Condish mixed w/ Avocado Oil. My hair was so soft and moisturized.


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 8, 2015)

Steaming with APB Blueberry Cheesecake DC.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jan 8, 2015)

oneastrocurlie said:


> Currently DCing with J.Monique Broccoli & Hibiscus DC and a little Jakeala Honey Mask and Aphoghee 2 min.
> 
> ETA: My hair felt nice and soft yet heavier while rinsing. I should start keep track of what DCs/combos do that and see what effect is has on my hair. Not much definition though. But with the little amount of protein I used, that's to be expected.



It's been a few days and I'm not so sure my hair liked this combo. Won't try again.


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 8, 2015)

Did a henna tx, then DC'd overnight. Even though I rinsed it out this morning and put it in a towel to soak up excess water, I swear my hair still feels soaking wet. :-/


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2015)

Steaming with: Mission:Condition Honey Marshmallow DC'er


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 9, 2015)

DCing with BRB Cocoa Coffee Rhassoul Mask under my Hair Therapy Wrap.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Jan 10, 2015)

After cowashing I DC'd with my precious Crece Pelo for 30 mins under the dryer. While applying it the tangles just melted like butter! It feels so good I decided to wash it out tomorrow


----------



## uofmpanther (Jan 10, 2015)

Doing an overnight with Silk Dreams Avocado Pudding. I am hoping for the best because I was in desperate need of a DC.

ETA This was just ok. I need to stick to the vanilla silk.


----------



## kupenda (Jan 10, 2015)

DCing my leave out with Silk Elements MegaSilk,  no heat. 30 minutes


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Jan 10, 2015)

kupenda said:


> DCing my leave out with Silk Elements MegaSilk,  no heat. 30 minutes



DCing your leave out eh? Hmm you've given me an idea..


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jan 10, 2015)

DC'ed APB Ayurvedic Mask and Komaza Protein Strengthener. I liked mixing the Komaza. It eliminates a step in my wash day process. My hair was soft and more defined after rinsing then it was after shampooing.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 10, 2015)

Dc'ing with Claudie’s Moisturizing DC, Porosity Control, Olive Oil, Peppermint, Rosemary, and Eucalyptus oil. This combination works so well on my hair and leaves it very moisturized.


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 10, 2015)

Used bear fruit hair pistachio dream dc and jakeala honey dc


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm under the steamer with Jakeala Hydrating Hair Mask w/ added Ayurvedic Herbs.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 10, 2015)

Steaming now for an hour with BRB cocoa coffee rhassoul mask.


----------



## wheezy807 (Jan 11, 2015)

Just shampooed my hair and now I'm dcing with Silk Elements Moisturizing Conditioner under a plastic cap and my candy bonnet. I'll probably rinsed it out by 8 or so.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 11, 2015)

Under a heat cap with Aubrey GPB and Giovanni SAS for a few hours.


----------



## Pennefeather (Jan 11, 2015)

Froreal3,

I just saw this thread and want to join. I DC every week.  This week overnight  prepooed w Sitrinallah for first time. havilland had said that it made a good prepoo.  I didn't think that it was anything special.  

Layered APB hibiscus and fenugreek oil over Naturelle Growth Coconut water and mango DC.  Sat under dryer w plastic bag for forty minutes. Love her conditioners!  Hair was soft and easy to comb.


----------



## meka72 (Jan 11, 2015)

Ready to rinse out Obia babbusu deep conditioner


----------



## Daernyris (Jan 11, 2015)

dc'd with CR algae renew deep conditioner
I did this under a bag, a conditioning cap, and a beanie for 4 hours.


----------



## veesweets (Jan 11, 2015)

DC'd with silk dreams mocha silk infusion


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 11, 2015)

Did an overnight DC with VO5 and honey (over fenugreek and green tea). Followed up with a bentonite clay rinse.


----------



## Nylund (Jan 11, 2015)

Did a pre-deep condition with Pure & Basic Reconstructor sealed with JBCO. Shampooed out, tea rinsed, and am now deep conditioning with KJ Naturals Cocoa Rhassoul Mask under my heat therapy wrap.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Jan 11, 2015)

dc'd for a few hours with SD avocado cream 
My hair is usually really soft but not this time erplexed iono maybe I left the protein tmt in for too long. Even after I M&S it still felt weird.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 11, 2015)

Used SSI okra recon today


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 11, 2015)

DC with Shscentit Curl Moist and my ceramide oil mix.


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 12, 2015)

DCed with ITDF intense moisture cream yesterday.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 12, 2015)

DCd with Curl Junkie Curl Rehab for 30 minutes under my heat therapy and while I did a 2 mile walk. My hair was really soft when I finished.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm in!

I wear my hair braided in a beehive underneath my wig and I'm going to deep condition my braids every two weeks!

I will be using my shea moisture deep conditioner (the yellow line).

I'm trying to get thicker hair in 2015 so if any ladies know anything I cad add to my deep conditioner to get thicker strands I would appreciate it 

*I already add castor oil to my deep conditioners.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 12, 2015)

I can't remember if I joined this challenge 

DC'd yesterday with body heat & heat cap for a couple hrs.  Applied DC on top of pre-poo (SSI Coconut Sorbet) mixed MC Terra Forma and Ynobe Green Tea & Morniga DC.


----------



## greenbees (Jan 12, 2015)

Yesterday, after doing the Aphogee two step treatment,  I DC'd with Silk Dreams's Shea What Part Duex


----------



## havilland (Jan 12, 2015)

Pennefeather said:


> Froreal3,
> 
> I just saw this thread and want to join. I DC every week.  This week overnight  prepooed w Sitrinallah for first time. havilland had said that it made a good prepoo.  I didn't think that it was anything special.
> 
> Layered APB hibiscus and fenugreek oil over Naturelle Growth Coconut water and mango DC.  Sat under dryer w plastic bag for forty minutes. Love her conditioners!  Hair was soft and easy to comb.



Strinillah is funny like that. Ladies either love it or hate it.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 13, 2015)

Saturday I dced with SSI Riche Moisture Mask under Hair Therapy Wrap for 45 minutes.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 13, 2015)

My last DC I used Kizuri cocoa DC and it was amazing. It is HG worthy but she's gone and it breaks my heart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2015)

Nexxus Emergencee 20 minutes under dryer
Cathy Howse UBH 20 minutes under dryer
J.Monique Naturals Hibiscus & Broccoli 30 under Steamer


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 13, 2015)

DC'd with Ynobe amla & nettle with KV fenugreek on top under my dryer for 30 mins, then left it in for another 30mins under the plastic cap.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## nmartin20 (Jan 13, 2015)

-Prepooed with with Shea Moisture Purification Masque and Shescentit's Sorbet (2hrs)

-DC with Shescentit's Fortifying Masque and followed up with their Honey condition(2hrs)...loved it


----------



## PJaye (Jan 13, 2015)

I need to join this challenge (along with the Use Up Your Stash Challenge) so that I can sort through my ridiculously obese product stash.  Plus, I need to keep track of my DCing habits because I keep straying into protein-overloadland. 

- Pre-pooed overnight with my “doctored” HV Sitrinillah on dry hair (babassu, hempseed, jojoba and peppermint HBCO were added to it).  Upon rinsing, my hair felt deliciously soft and moisturized, and detangling while rinsing my shampoo was a breeze.  

- Next, I applied Naturelle Grow Mango & Coconut Water DC and let it to sit under a cap for approximately 3 hours.  This was my first time sampling this DC and I must say that I am impressed. It left my hair feeling very soft and moisturized, and it had a decent amount of slip.

- Results:  Extremely soft and moisturized hair, easy detangling, significantly less breakage and shedding


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2015)

PJaye said:


> *- Next, I applied Naturelle Grow Mango & Coconut Water DC and let it to sit under a cap for approximately 3 hours. This was my first time sampling this DC and I must say that I am impressed. It left my hair feeling very soft and moisturized, and it had a decent amount of slip.*
> 
> *- Results: Extremely soft and moisturized hair, easy detangling, significantly less breakage and shedding*


 
@PJaye

Great! 

Did you get any Herbal Blends or the Slippery Elm (or any of others)??


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 14, 2015)

Last night I did a heated DC with a 3:1:2 mix of VO5:homemade DC:hot water. Really liked it.


----------



## PJaye (Jan 14, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @PJaye
> 
> Great!
> 
> Did you get any Herbal Blends or the Slippery Elm (or any of others)??



IDareT'sHair

Yes, I did.  I was able to get 3 DCs during her last sale.  I'm hoping that the two you mentioned don't cause any problems given their shea content.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2015)

PJaye

I hope you don't have any problems with those either.  

Those seem to be the most Popular:
Herbal Blends
Coconut Water & Mango
Slippery Elm & Cinnamon etc...

I also like:
Pumpkin Butter
Ginger Peach Detangling Spritz
Honey Hair Balm and the Rosemary one (those are Grease tho')


----------



## kupenda (Jan 14, 2015)

DC'ing under the dryer for 20 minutes with SD Vanilla Sil, a little coconut oil, and Design Essentials Botanical Oil on top. I'll likely sleep in it and rinse at the gym tomorrow morning


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 14, 2015)

Steaming with soybean (vegetable) oil over Eva NYC Hair Mask


----------



## GrowAHead (Jan 15, 2015)

Deep conditioning with Mizani moisturefuse


----------



## Anaisin (Jan 16, 2015)

DC'd yesterday with HQS Botanical Peppermint Coconut dc. I love this stuff


----------



## ronie (Jan 16, 2015)

Deep conditioning/prepooing  with APB Ayurvedic mask. Will DC with its a 10 mask after I shampoo my hair out.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 17, 2015)

ronie said:


> Deep conditioning/prepooing  with APB Ayurvedic mask. Will DC with its a 10 mask after I shampoo my hair out.



ronie
Please, let me know how it compares to SD VS.


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 17, 2015)

Prepooing with BRB Chai Hair Tea. Will do the Komaza Protein Treatment and then follow with APB White Chocolate Mousse Moisture Intense Mask under the steamer for 30 minutes.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 17, 2015)

Dc'ing with Marie Dean's Coffee and Kokum DC, Porosity Control, Olive Oil, honey, Peppermint, Rosemary, and Eucalyptus oil over coffee.


----------



## froingforward (Jan 17, 2015)

I recently DC'd/steamed with Shea Moisture African Black soap purification masque.  Did not work for me.  I put the products up on ebay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151556131309?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


Last week I DC's with Silk Elements Kera Minerals Smoothing....went much better.


----------



## PJaye (Jan 17, 2015)

- Pre-pooed overnight with my doctored HQS Peppermint (babassu, hempseed and castor oils were added).  Upon rinsing, my hair felt rough and a bit stiff; it also looked extremely dull.  Detangling was nixed given the funky state of my hair.  On a brighter note, I was able to empty the jar, so that’s one down and 8,642 hair products left to finish up.

- DC’ed with Sister’s Keeper Brahmi & Rhassoul Masque under a cap for several hours after shampooing.  This stuff was extremely difficult to apply (it felt as if I were using plaster or spackle) and provided absolutely no slip.  When I took the cap off, the DC had completely absorbed into my hair, which was promising given that it was my first time sampling that DC.  Upon rinsing, I found that the DC was able to soften my hair a bit, but it still felt rough from the pre-poo; the moisture level was mediocre at best.  I had to use my trusty SSI Avocado to detangle, soften and moisturize my hair.

- Results:  The pre-poo sucked and the DC was mediocre; had to rely upon a stellar conditioner and other finishing products to moisturize and soften.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 17, 2015)

Steamed for 1hr with CJ repair me and vatika frosting.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## Rastafarai (Jan 17, 2015)

Will DC tonight with some Bekura YAM Honey conditioner and Aubrey Organics GPB condish. 

Looking forward to trying a new set of DCs I bought from Naturelle Grow and revisiting  SSI Banana Brulee.


----------



## veesweets (Jan 17, 2015)

DC'd on Thursday with silk dreams vanilla silk topped with bask apple sorghum syrup


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 17, 2015)

Pre-Poo: SheScentIt Coconut Sorbet
Cleanse: Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat
Mask: Greek yogurt, Bentonite clay, Aloe Vera Juice, Silk Amino Acids 
Deep Condition: Giovanni Smooth as Silk


----------



## ronie (Jan 17, 2015)

MileHighDiva said:


> ronie Please, let me know how it compares to SD VS.


MileHighDiva
I assume you are inquiring about the its a 10 mask and not the APB ayurvedic mask. 
I applied on clean damp hair. The application was a breeze, as is expected with any quality mask with cones. I left it on for 4 hours without heat. I only wanted to keep it on 30 mins but I fell asleep. The slip was ok. My hair felt  very smooth (which I always watch for as some conditioners leave me with raised cuticles causing my strands to catch on each other). 
My hair felt very balanced, leaning more towards strength. The moisture was definitely there (will talk about that later). It has to be the hydrolyzed collagen and keratin amino acids in it. My hair was shiny and detangling using the its a 10 leave in was a breeze. It was not as supple as when I use SD RCA or joico MRTB. It was just strong and manageable.  I almost lost no hair during combing. At that time I thought that I didn't get enough moisture in. 
I put in 8 twists and blew dry with the twists in. I was getting ready to moisturize when I took the twists down. Then I realized I did not need it. My hair was very well soft and moisturized.  My twist out is flowy, soft, bouncy, and shiny. I just used a little Pura body naturals cupuacu butter to re twist for s more defined look. 
I would not use this DCer after a protein treatment, or when in need of increased moisture. It is a product I would use when I am due for a protein treatment but don't feel like doing a 2 step regimen. It is a complete hair nourishment. If I was not a PJ, I could just use this every week and maintain strong healthy hair. But I have too many good stuff to use. Let me know how it works for you, if you try it.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jan 18, 2015)

Prepoo overnight with Silk Dreams Avocado Pudding


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 18, 2015)

Dced overnight w/Komaza Protein Strengthener


----------



## ronie (Jan 18, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> Dced overnight w/Komaza Protein Strengthener


Overnight you say? What are you using to soften your hair in the morning?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 18, 2015)

ronie 

Thank you for the thorough and detailed review!  

I had to go look up the ingredients, for some reason I thought it had hydrolyzed silk in it.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 18, 2015)

Dcing with Jakeala Tutti Honey and BRB Cocoa Rhassoul on either side under Hair Therapy Wrap for an hour.


----------



## ronie (Jan 18, 2015)

MileHighDiva said:


> ronie  Thank you for the thorough and detailed review!    I had to go look up the ingredients, for some reason I thought it had hydrolyzed silk in it.


MileHighDiva
I don't know why I thought the same. I think the leave in has some silk something though.  And you are welcome.


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 18, 2015)

Deep conditioning now with ORS replenishing pak


----------



## Nylund (Jan 18, 2015)

Deep conditioning now with BellezzaNaturaleSkin's Restorative Hair Mask under my Hair Therapy Wrap. Wow, this DC is amazing. Smells wonderful, went on my hair very smoothly. I can't wait to rinse it out; fingers crossed that my hair is as soft as I'm anticipating it to be.

ETA: My hair felt as good as I hoped it would after I rinsed the mask out. And the lemon pound cake smell lingers. Definite repurchase and one of the best conditioners I've ever used (and my PHONE self has tried a lot.)

ETA 2: I meant "PJ self", not "Phone self." Darn auto correct.


----------



## Pennefeather (Jan 18, 2015)

Deep conditioned 40 minutes under conditioning cap and dryer w layer APB hibiscus pomegranate fenugreek oil under ORS mayonnaise mixed w honey.  My hair wasn't as soft as I was expecting.  I'm not sure why I'm just not responding to this mixture the same way.   I did clarify first w Shea Moisture JBC shampoo. 

Maybe there is just too much new growth or textlaxed hair.  However last week when I used Naturelle Grow's conditioner I got excellent results.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 18, 2015)

Dc'd with SD mocha silk for 40mins with SFO underneath.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 18, 2015)

Dc'd with SD Vanilla Silk today. I forgot how good this DC is. I opened the brand new jar I had and it's pretty much nearly done now, thankfully I have 3 other jars left.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## veesweets (Jan 18, 2015)

DC'd with joico treatment balm


----------



## kupenda (Jan 18, 2015)

DC'ed with Darcys Pumpkin, no heat for an hour.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Jan 18, 2015)

DCing now with SM superfruit masque


----------



## meka72 (Jan 18, 2015)

Deep conditioning with Claudie's Normalizing Conditioner


----------



## Pennefeather (Jan 18, 2015)

FollicleFanatic said:


> DCing now with SM superfruit masque



FollicleFanatic,

How is the superfruit?  Does it have slip?


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Jan 19, 2015)

This is my first time using it and I'm out of town so I can only give a partial review on it 

My hair is low porosity so I know my results would be better if I'd been able to marinate under a dryer instead of a plastic cap and towel..

 It has a nice kind of perfume-y smell, not as strong as the Tahitian Noni scent though. Had a decent slip, was able to finger detangle pretty easily. My hair has to be very wet when applying DCs, esp SM DCs. It rinsed out well and my hair felt softer than before. Hth


----------



## maxandsally (Jan 19, 2015)

Dc with fenugreek, honey, and gso mask under steamer for 30 min.   Hair soo soft afterwards.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 19, 2015)

SSI fortifying mask


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 19, 2015)

Walgreens is having a shea moisture buy one get on free in stores and online. 

Not sure how long it will last but I'm definitely taking advantage of this and will finally try the green line. 

I wanted to try the jbco line but it's sold out online


----------



## ronie (Jan 19, 2015)

So my scalp is not having this every 2 weeks wash: shedding city once my scalp gets gunky. I don't even use anything, I mean absolutely nothing, on my scalp. 
So it's back to DCing once a week. I will shampoo one week and cowash the other.


----------



## Joigirl (Jan 19, 2015)

Steamed with APB Blueberry Cheesecake DC. My hair was soft as silk even after my henna and indigo session.


----------



## blackviolet (Jan 19, 2015)

Nylund said:


> Deep conditioning now with BellezzaNaturaleSkin's Restorative Hair Mask under my Hair Therapy Wrap. Wow, this DC is amazing. Smells wonderful, went on my hair very smoothly. I can't wait to rinse it out; fingers crossed that my hair is as soft as I'm anticipating it to be.
> 
> ETA: My hair felt as good as I hoped it would after I rinsed the mask out. And the lemon pound cake smell lingers. Definite repurchase and one of the best conditioners I've ever used (and my PHONE self has tried a lot.)
> 
> ETA 2: I meant "PJ self", not "Phone self." Darn auto correct.



Nylund I agree strongly !  I used the lime scent (forgot the name) it was creamy soft, smelled sweet and delicious, sunk Iinto my strands smoothly.

Upon rinsing my hair was smooth, deeply moisturized and springy. I love it too and will definitely  repurchase.
Edit it is the tangerine scent dc
Edit just ordered the Orange Juice Cake Scent DC , this one has goat milk.


----------



## Nylund (Jan 19, 2015)

blackviolet

Yay, you love the conditioner, too! I purchased 2 on clearance last month, and am so happy I did. After conditioning I browsed the site and exerted some incredible  self control by not purchasing all of her DC's. Please let me know  how you like the Orange Juice  Cake one. That's  at the top of my list to try next.


----------



## nmartin20 (Jan 20, 2015)

PrePoo: SM Purification Masque and Shescentit's  Coconut Sorbet(great combination) 2hrs 

 DC: B.A.S.K Yam and Cacao Bark conditioners(combined them) 1 hr..My hair is so in love right know

Under my therapy hair wrap


----------



## blackviolet (Jan 20, 2015)

Nylund-will let you know, I'll be stalking the mailman in a few.


----------



## djkforeal (Jan 20, 2015)

I would like to join this challenge.  I really need to focus on deep conditioning my hair this year to help me retain my length, make it stronger and grow longer.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 20, 2015)

DCed with Nexxus Humectress on yesterday


----------



## randi415 (Jan 20, 2015)

Did my first DC of the year on Friday. I used Naturellegrow slippery elm and marshmallow root my hair loves this stuff! Hair was left super soft and shiny. I did an overnight DC because I hadn't did anything (wash, condition, detangle) in two weeks.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 20, 2015)

DC'd with HV sitranillah and SSI coconut sorbet for 1hr under a conditioning cap.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## maxandsally (Jan 21, 2015)

Dc with fenugreek mask mixed with coconut oil and gso.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 21, 2015)

Hopefully today I can do a deep cowash with Darcy's deep conditioning mask with Claudie's tea and GSO underneath.


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 21, 2015)

Deep conditioning now under the steamer with sunflower oil over Eva NYC Hair mask


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2015)

DC'ing with:

Mission:Condition's Candy Hair DC'er mixed with Honey Marshmallow DC'er


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 21, 2015)

DC/Steaming with Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm for 30 minutes.


----------



## PJaye (Jan 23, 2015)

- Pre-pooed overnight with my doctored HV Sitrinillah (babassu, hempseed, jojoba and peppermint HBCO were added).  Again, my hair felt soft and nicely moisturized afterwards; the deliciousness persisted  post-shampoo.  I was able to decrease my stash by emptying another jar of conditioner.

- DC’ed with Naturelle Grow Herbal Blends for several hours under a cap.  Detangling after application was a no-go since slip was nonexistent and the DC had somewhat roughened up my hair.  I think this is because this DC is thicker and not as smoothing as the Mango & Coconut Water DC.  However, upon rinsing, my hair felt very soft and moisturized, and had a silkiness that causes me to continually rinse because I mistakenly believe that product still remains in my hair.  I like this DC.  

- Results:  The HV Sitrinillah is an excellent pre-poo; the DC was phenomenal; experienced less than average shedding and barely any breakage.


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 23, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Deep conditioning now under the steamer with sunflower oil over Eva NYC Hair mask


 
Doing this again... I forgot my nettle tea rinse underneath again


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 23, 2015)

Steamed with APB White Chocolate Mousse Hair Mask yesterday.


----------



## ronie (Jan 23, 2015)

Prepped/DCd with APB Ayurvedic mask
DC with its a 10 mask


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2015)

PJaye said:


> *- Pre-pooed overnight with my doctored HV Sitrinillah (babassu, hempseed, jojoba and peppermint HBCO were added). Again, my hair felt soft and nicely moisturized afterwards; the deliciousness persisted post-shampoo. I was able to decrease my stash by emptying another jar of conditioner.*
> 
> *- DC’ed with Naturelle Grow Herbal Blends for several hours under a cap. Detangling after application was a no-go since slip was nonexistent and the DC had somewhat roughened up my hair. I think this is because this DC is thicker and not as smoothing as the Mango & Coconut Water DC. However, upon rinsing, my hair felt very soft and moisturized, and had a silkiness that causes me to continually rinse because I mistakenly believe that product still remains in my hair. I like this DC. *
> 
> *- Results: The HV Sitrinillah is an excellent pre-poo; the DC was phenomenal; experienced less than average shedding and barely any breakage.*


 
PJaye

Nice Review.  Did you get the Slippery Elm one too?


----------



## Pennefeather (Jan 23, 2015)

PJaye said:


> - Pre-pooed overnight with my doctored HV Sitrinillah (babassu, hempseed, jojoba and peppermint HBCO were added).  Again, my hair felt soft and nicely moisturized afterwards; the deliciousness persisted  post-shampoo.  I was able to decrease my stash by emptying another jar of conditioner.
> 
> - DC’ed with Naturelle Grow Herbal Blends for several hours under a cap.  Detangling after application was a no-go since slip was nonexistent and the DC had somewhat roughened up my hair.  I think this is because this DC is thicker and not as smoothing as the Mango & Coconut Water DC.  However, upon rinsing, my hair felt very soft and moisturized, and had a silkiness that causes me to continually rinse because I mistakenly believe that product still remains in my hair.  I like this DC.
> 
> - Results:  The HV Sitrinillah is an excellent pre-poo; the DC was phenomenal; experienced less than average shedding and barely any breakage.



PJaye,

Did adding the additional oil to the sitrinillah increase the slip?  I don't think that sitrinillah has much slip on its own.


----------



## PJaye (Jan 23, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> PJaye
> 
> Nice Review.  Did you get the Slippery Elm one too?



IDareT'sHair

Thanks.  Yes, I did.



Pennefeather said:


> PJaye,
> 
> Did adding the additional oil to the sitrinillah increase the slip?  I don't think that sitrinillah has much slip on its own.



Pennefeather

I have no idea because I don't detangle with it; I usually detangle while rinsing my shampoo.  For me, it's strictly a pre-poo or DC.  I add the oils for the oomph/nutritive benefits they provide.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 23, 2015)

Just ordered a tub of vatika brand black seed dc mask. Cant wait til it gets here 

For this weekend I will use SM manuka.


----------



## meka72 (Jan 24, 2015)

Used Claudie's renew protein conditioner and kahave hydrating conditioner during last night's wash session.


----------



## kupenda (Jan 24, 2015)

Dc'ed with SD Mocha Silk. Sweet baby jesus. Soft, silky smooth hair. Springy coils. My hair loves this stuff. Even without heat. 

Now im going to sleep in SD Shea What and rinse at the gym in the morning. Too sleepy to wait another hour before rinsing. Added olive oil to help with spreadability and slip


----------



## Pennefeather (Jan 24, 2015)

Prepooed w sitrinillah. Deep condition 40 minutes w heat w KerVada's alter ego layered under Naturelle growth coconut water and mango.   Easy combing soft hair.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 24, 2015)

Steamed with APB not easily broken and hair trigger on top for 1 hr.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 24, 2015)

Dc'd today with : Marie Dean Coffee and Kokum, Porosity Control, Olive Oil, honey, Peppermint, Rosemary, Eucalyptus oil.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 24, 2015)

DC with Vanilla Silk under a cap with a little KV Amla Brahmi Bhringraj oil for 90minutes


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 25, 2015)

Dcing with APB Honey Dew Moisturizing Conditioner (w/a little of the APB Olive Oats Herbal Conditioner) under Hair Therapy Wrap for 45 minutes.


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 25, 2015)

Deep conditioning now with Eva NYC Hair Mask over nettle tea


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 25, 2015)

Steamed with bee mine Bee-ti-ful dc and jakeala honey mask with carols daughter black vanilla oil.


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 25, 2015)

DC'd overnight with homemade DC mixed with VO5 Sun-Kissed Raspberry+Chamomile.


----------



## Joigirl (Jan 25, 2015)

I dc'ed with CJ Curl Rehab and olive oil under a hooded dryer. I henna'ed my hair last weekend and my strands need a boost of moisture. Next week I will use a protein DC.


----------



## veesweets (Jan 25, 2015)

DC'd with silk dreams vanilla silk


----------



## havilland (Jan 25, 2015)

One hour with a moisture protein combo treatment.  Good girl!  Lol....yes. I gave myself kudos.


----------



## havilland (Jan 25, 2015)

Duchess007 said:


> DC'd overnight with homemade DC mixed with VO5 Sun-Kissed Raspberry+Chamomile.



Did u brew chamomile tea?   Do tell.... What is the benefit to hair  ?  I have a box of the tea I can't stand the taste. Tell me if I should use it on my hair. I hate to waste it.


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 25, 2015)

havilland said:


> Did u brew chamomile tea?   Do tell.... What is the benefit to hair  ?  I have a box of the tea I can't stand the taste. Tell me if I should use it on my hair. I hate to waste it.



No, the product is called that. I steep chamomile and mix in theraflu when I'm sick to help me sleep. Otherwise, I don't like drinking it either.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 25, 2015)

An hour DC with SM manuka honey


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 25, 2015)

Just did a tea rinse and I'm now deep conditioning with my shea moisture yellow bottle conditioner


----------



## maxandsally (Jan 26, 2015)

Dc 30 min with silicon mix under steamer and rinsed with nettle tea.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 26, 2015)

DCed with Nexxus Humectress


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 26, 2015)

Overnight deep condition with Giovanni Smooth as Silk. Also spent about an hour under a heat cap.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 27, 2015)

Prepooed with Alter ego and Redken all soft heavy cream. Used SD RCA with GSO underneath and Millcreek keratin on top to DC with. Soft silky hair.


----------



## ronie (Jan 27, 2015)

Threw in a random cowash last night. I was home watching the snow storm, and I decided to get busy with my hair. 
Used APB ayurvedic mask, co washed it out with Naturellegrow coconut water cleansing conditioner and DC again with silk dream shea what. 
My hair was so dark, shiny and soft after rinsing out. I didn't even want to apply a leave in. I did however use my silk dreams wheat germ butter conditioner and sealed with Mari dean shea nilotica butter. I now am air drying in 6 juicy, soft, yummy twists. Serious hand in hair right now.


----------



## Nylund (Jan 27, 2015)

Protein deep conditioned with Pure & Basic Reconstructor, then followed up with shampoo and moisture deep conditioner by BellezaNaturalSkin. Still in love with the BNS conditioner


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 27, 2015)

DC'd for a little over 1hr with MC terraforma and vatika frosting under a plastic cap.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 27, 2015)

Deep conditioning now with hydrolyzed quinoa protein spray held in with some Affirm Preservo. I know that's not the way it's supposed to be used but it has protein in it and it's helping to keep the quinoa protein from dripping lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2015)

DC'ed under dryer with: Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair (20 minutes - must use Heat)
DC'ed under Steamer with: J.Monique Naturals Jojoba Hair Rx


----------



## KinksAndInk (Jan 28, 2015)

Doing a simple but effective DC just to use up some stuff. Mixed the last tiny bit of Sally's GVP Reconstructing Conditioner with OGX Moisture Surge Deep Treatment under a plastic cap, scarf and bonnet since my normal DC beanie is in the washer.


----------



## veesweets (Jan 28, 2015)

DCing on dry hair with silk dreams mocha silk


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 28, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Deep conditioning now with hydrolyzed quinoa protein spray held in with some Affirm Preservo. I know that's not the way it's supposed to be used but it has protein in it and it's helping to keep the quinoa protein from dripping lol.


 
Doing this again tonight but with added Millcreek Keratin Conditioner (creamier, lighter protein). Had to shampoo last night's out because it made my hair too hard so I want to make sure I'm getting a full protein treatment tonight.


----------



## havilland (Jan 28, 2015)

1 hour with Hairveda Strinillah under a turban while I napped.  Added in some peppermint and, aloe gel


----------



## Duchess007 (Jan 29, 2015)

I did a heated DC on Tuesday night as part of the MHM regi. I'll be doing it again tomorrow night after a henna gloss.


----------



## PJaye (Jan 29, 2015)

- Co-washed with HV Red Tea Conditioner.  Meh.

- DC’ed with Lace Brahmi Masque under a cap for three hours.  This conditioner applied well and offered a small amount of slip; it did not take much for my hair to become fully saturated.  Upon rinsing, my hair felt moisturized and a bit soft with noticeable strength.   I experienced average shedding and breakage.

- Results: This is a very decent DC.


----------



## cynd (Jan 30, 2015)

I have sooooo many conditioners to use up but I'm trying to keep my hair braided for 2-4 weeks at a time so I can get beyond APL and DCing in celies causes knots and tangles for me.  Does more frequent DCing trump long term protective styling?


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Jan 30, 2015)

cynd said:


> I have sooooo many conditioners to use up but I'm trying to keep my hair braided for 2-4 weeks at a time so I can get beyond APL and DCing in celies causes knots and tangles for me.  Does more frequent DCing trump long term protective styling?



I'd say no, they work hand in hand. I don't DC in twists or braids either. 

Do your DCing right before and after your protective style will allow you to use up DCs and keep your hair in good shape.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Jan 30, 2015)

Double post


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Jan 30, 2015)

DC on Tues with SM JBCO treatment masque then Crece Pelo DC to prep for blowdrying.

I think I could have gotten away with using one or the other to DC, just wanted to give my strands extra protection.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Jan 31, 2015)

Thinking about adding some honey to my deep conditioners


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Jan 31, 2015)

DC'd with LeKair Cholesterol this evening under a plastic cap for a few hours.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 31, 2015)

Dc'ing over coffee with Keracare Humecto Moisturizing Dc, Porosity Control, Olive Oil, Honey, Peppermint, Rosemary, Eucalyptus Oil under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 31, 2015)

PJaye said:


> *- DC’ed with Lace Brahmi Masque under a cap for three hours. This conditioner applied well and offered a small amount of slip; it did not take much for my hair to become fully saturated. Upon rinsing, my hair felt moisturized and a bit soft with noticeable strength. I experienced average shedding and breakage.*
> 
> *- Results: This is a very decent DC.*


 
@PJaye

I  this DC'er. 

This will always be in my Stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 31, 2015)

Cathy Howse UBH under dryer 20 Minutes

Steam with: Huetiful's Moisturizing Deep Conditioner containing Moringa Oil


----------



## TraciChanel (Jan 31, 2015)

Sitting under heat cap. Using AO HSR, mixed with some cheapie VO5. Trying to stretch it, I ran out of conditioner, lol.


----------



## Anaisin (Jan 31, 2015)

Dcing with Curl Rehab & JBCO with heat


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 31, 2015)

Did a tea rinse with marshmallow root & fenugreek, then made my DC mix of SSI Avocado condish, Aussie Moist 3 min deep condish, HB Carrot Cholesterol, and my oil mix. I'm currently under the dyer now. I plan to dc for about 35 - 40 mins. I'm getting my hair braided tomorrow and want to make sure my hair is moisturized well.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm DCing with Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment balm and my ceramide oil blend for 30 minutes under dryer.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 31, 2015)

DC'd for 1hr with BRB cocoa rhassoul DC.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## greenbees (Jan 31, 2015)

DC'd with Silk Dream's Vanilla Silk for a little over 30 minutes.


----------



## spacetygrss (Feb 1, 2015)

Sitting under the steamer with JOICO MRB and Jakeala Ayurvedic Hair Mask.


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 1, 2015)

I was sick, so I passively pampered my hair.

Prep-Poo: HOT with Ayurvedic Oil overnight
Shampoo: Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat 
Conditioner: Ultra Sheen DuoTex + APB Blueberry Cheesecake + Giovanni Smooth as Silk + Castor Oil


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 1, 2015)

Sitting with a protein treatment in my hair (Komaza) for about an hour. Then I will DC with APB Olive & Oats Herbal Conditioner.


----------



## Duchess007 (Feb 1, 2015)

After henna gloss:  View attachment 295685  I'm DCing now (1/2 cup homemade mix + 16 oz. Silkience conditioner) , then will tea/fenugreek rinse and seal with Lusti Indian Hemp.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 2, 2015)

Deep conditioning now with hydrolyzed quinoa protein/Millcreek Keratin Conditioner/aloe vera gel/sunflower oil.


----------



## sexypebbly (Feb 2, 2015)

Deep conditioned with bear fruit hair pistachio dream dc,honey and carols daughter black vanilla oil


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Feb 2, 2015)

Dcing with SD avocado pudding


----------



## uofmpanther (Feb 2, 2015)

blackeyes31626 said:


> Dcing with SD avocado pudding



Ditto. I'm using it as an overnight prepoo.


----------



## theRaven (Feb 3, 2015)

I deep conditioned with ORS Mayonnaise for over an hour. I love this stuff  Since I have fine hair I will up my light protein treatments to twice a week at least. I used Aussie Moist conditioner for about 10 minutes. I miss my 5 minute Aussie Moist


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 3, 2015)

Mocha126 said:


> I deep conditioned with ORS Mayonnaise for over an hour. I love this stuff  Since I have fine hair I will up my light protein treatments to twice a week at least. I used Aussie Moist conditioner for about 10 minutes. I miss my 5 minute Aussie Moist


 
Mocha126

Is ORS Mayo your light protein? I have fine hair also and I've been doing a lot of steaming deep conditioners w/protein only because I like sitting under my steamer lol... It's been benefitting my hair but when I get out of this kick I still want something that's a light protein that I can just sit on my head and deep condition with sometimes. I've never used ORS Mayo before (don't know how that never ended up in my stash). When I get through my other products I was thinking of trying it out.


----------



## theRaven (Feb 3, 2015)

CodeRed, I believe ORS Mayo is considered a mild protein for some. When I go home I will look it up under the Black Hair Book. Also there are two different hair mayo brands apparently. When I get home I will see which one I have. 

For my hair, it feels like a nice moderate protein for me. Not too heavy but just enough to notice very defined curls that clump nicely.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 3, 2015)

I didn't know there were two different brands.... I'm thinking about experimenting with just plain mayo also... we'll see.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 3, 2015)

Deep conditioning with sunflower oil over hydrolyzed quinoa protein/aloe vera gel and shea butter mix on temples and nape. Steaming now.


----------



## theRaven (Feb 4, 2015)

CodeRed

Okay so I have the Organics Hair Mayo and it works quite well for me. In the Science of Black Hair the other product Organic Root Stimulator Hair Mayonnaise is labeled as heavy protein product. 

Yes I hear plain mayo with a few other natural ingredients work quite well. I'm sure on this site and/or BGLH has mayo recipes for protein.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 4, 2015)

Mocha126 said:


> @CodeRed
> 
> Okay so I have the Organics Hair Mayo and it works quite well for me. In the Science of Black Hair the other product Organic Root Stimulator Hair Mayonnaise is labeled as heavy protein product.
> 
> Yes I hear plain mayo with a few other natural ingredients work quite well. I'm sure on this site and/or BGLH has mayo recipes for protein.


 
Mocha126

Thanks for that. I think I may have seen it before and it was cheaper than the ORS. Will have to look in to it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 4, 2015)

Cathy Howse UBH under dryer 20 minutes (requires heat)
Huetiful Moisturizing DC'er under Steamer


----------



## havilland (Feb 6, 2015)

cynd said:


> I have sooooo many conditioners to use up but I'm trying to keep my hair braided for 2-4 weeks at a time so I can get beyond APL and DCing in celies causes knots and tangles for me.  Does more frequent DCing trump long term protective styling?



Not for me.  I've done both. Long term protective styling works better for me.


----------



## Anaisin (Feb 6, 2015)

Dc'd with APB conditioner for 15 minutes with heat. Made my hair soft but it had no slip and it made my hair frizzy


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 7, 2015)

Will be DCing later with Bellezza Naturale Orange Sherbet Conditioner after my protein treatment.


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 7, 2015)

Dc'ing right now with Claudies Moisturizing DC, Porosity Control, Olive Oil, Peppermint, Rosemary, Eucalyptus, Honey under heat for 30 mins.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Feb 7, 2015)

I used to only deep condition my hair maybe once a month. Now that I've started doing it once a week I rarely get single strand knots


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2015)

Used: Cathy Howse under dryer (requires Heat)
Also used: Curl Junkie's "Repair Me" under dryer 10-15 minutes
Steamed with: Huetiful's Moisturizing DC'er mixed with J. Monique Naturals Jojoba DC'er


----------



## ForestRose (Feb 7, 2015)

I will be joining this too. I have decided what dryer I'm going to buy. Still deciding on a moisturizing conditioner. This curly nikki post from 2012 says that the aphogee two step protein treatment and aphogee moisturising balance is the best.

http://www.curlynikki.com/2014/06/top-20-deep-conditioners-for-natural.html
gonna go for the 2 step as my hair is thinning. I want a moisturizing conditioner that I can steam with for 30 mins or so but a lot are 3 minute treatments.

Is it actually possible to steam with an oil (e.g. coconut oil) because science says its impossible? Its hard to find solid scientific facts when it comes to hair treatments. A lot of youtubers and companies are willing to make up science just to sell a product.

Still deciding...

Edit: Forgot to say that I will be deep conditioning every week and potein when necessary.


----------



## PJaye (Feb 7, 2015)

- DC’ed with Blue Roze Beauty Strawberry DC for two hours under a cap.  This is my first time sampling this conditioner and I hate to say that it sucks.  Despite its creamy consistency and decent ingredient list, it felt…insubstantial.  During application, it didn’t smooth and soften my hair like a highly emollient conditioner would; it just sat there.  Upon rinsing, my fears were realized – my hair felt rough and sorely un-moisturized.  What a huge waste of time!  

- Re-DC’ed with Bobeam Peppermint Condish for two hours under a cap and received soft, silky, highly moisturized hair after rinsing.  Perfection!

 - Results:  Received excellent results with the Bobeam Condish after the bust with BRB’s Strawberry.  Had very little breakage and average shedding.


----------



## Duchess007 (Feb 7, 2015)

DCd 4 hours with VO5/homemade mix/Sally Beauty Honey Almond


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2015)

PJaye said:


> *- DC’ed with Blue Roze Beauty Strawberry DC for two hours under a cap. This is my first time sampling this conditioner and I hate to say that it sucks.* *Despite its creamy consistency and decent ingredient list, it felt…insubstantial. During application, it didn’t smooth and soften my hair like a highly emollient conditioner would; it just sat there. Upon rinsing, my fears were realized – my hair felt rough and sorely un-moisturized. What a huge waste of time! *
> 
> - Re-DC’ed with Bobeam Peppermint Condish for two hours under a cap and received soft, silky, highly moisturized hair after rinsing. Perfection!
> 
> - Results: Received excellent results with the Bobeam Condish after the bust with BRB’s Strawberry. Had very little breakage and average shedding.


 

@PJaye

This one has never gotten 'good' reviews.erplexed 

The Cocoa Rhassoul seems to be the Crown Jewel DC'er of this Line. 

With the Manuka Honey coming in 2nd. I have the Manuka, but haven't tried it. 

I plan to use it as a Cowash.  I may also try it as a DC'er.


----------



## Nightingale (Feb 7, 2015)

Steam DCed yesterday.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Feb 7, 2015)

PJaye said:


> - DC’ed with Blue Roze Beauty Strawberry DC for two hours under a cap.  This is my first time sampling this conditioner and I hate to say that it sucks.  Despite its creamy consistency and decent ingredient list, it felt…insubstantial.  During application, it didn’t smooth and soften my hair like a highly emollient conditioner would; it just sat there.  Upon rinsing, my fears were realized – my hair felt rough and sorely un-moisturized.  What a huge waste of time!  - Re-DC’ed with Bobeam Peppermint Condish for two hours under a cap and received soft, silky, highly moisturized hair after rinsing.  Perfection!  - Results:  Received excellent results with the Bobeam Condish after the bust with BRB’s Strawberry.  Had very little breakage and average shedding.



I tried the Strawberry last year and my hair hated it. I was disappointed as well. The Manuka Honey DC worked much better, had more slip and moisture.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2015)

PJaye  Please see flyygirlll2 review.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2015)

flyygirlll2

Is the Manuka now in a Jar for real? 

When I bought mine, it was advertised in a Jar, but when it arrived it was in a bottle.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Feb 7, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> flyygirlll2  Is the Manuka now in a Jar for real?  When I bought mine, it was advertised in a Jar, but when it arrived it was in a bottle.



IDareT'sHair mine was in a jar. I didn't even know it came in a bottle. I know the Chai Hair Tea was advertised in a bottle but I received it in a jar.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2015)

flyygirlll2 said:


> *mine was in a jar. I didn't even know it came in a bottle. I know the Chai Hair Tea was advertised in a bottle but I received it in a jar.*
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF


 
flyygirlll2

Yeah, my Chai Tea was in a Jar.  But my Manuka Honey came in a bottle...


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Feb 7, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> flyygirlll2  Yeah, my Chai Tea was in a Jar.  But my Manuka Honey came in a bottle...



That's odd. I prefer my DC's in jars if that's available cause I don't like having to squeeze a bottle to get the product out, it's easier access.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2015)

@flyygirlll2

I know. erplexed 

Just like when DB advertised the Pumpkin Seed Conditioner in a Jar, but when it came it was in a bottle.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Feb 8, 2015)

Deep conditioned overnight with the shea moisture yellow line conditioner. I added castor, grapeseed, almond, avocado oils and glycerin to it. About to go rinse now and hopefully I can air dry before church


----------



## spacetygrss (Feb 8, 2015)

APB Green Tea, Milk and Honey Mask on my hair now. I'm about to hop under the steamer.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 8, 2015)

Dcing with Hairveda Sitrinillah and Jessicurl Deep Treat on either side under Hair Therapy Wrap for 45 minutes.


----------



## veesweets (Feb 8, 2015)

DC'd last night with silk dreams mocha silk infusion


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 8, 2015)

Just rinsed out Bellezza Naturale Skin's Orange Sherbet Conditioner after DCing all night.


----------



## sexypebbly (Feb 8, 2015)

Deep conditioned with bear fruit hair pistachio dream dc on the back of my hair and aubrey organics honeysuckle rose in the front with hemp seed oil and honey


----------



## randi415 (Feb 8, 2015)

Doing a pre poo w/ SM purifcation masque. After washing I will DC using naturellegrow maeshmallow root, slippery elm DC.

I don't think I posted last week, I used bask vanilla whiskey soak.


----------



## theRaven (Feb 8, 2015)

I deep conditioned with ORS Mayonnaise for about an hour. I used Aussie Moist conditioner for about 5 minutes. My hair feels nice and strong. I clipped away at old ends and did a surprise cutting attack on my fried straight damaged ends. I didn't realize how much heat damage some of my hair sections had until I chopped away. No heat for this year that's for sure.


----------



## nmartin20 (Feb 8, 2015)

Steamed/DC with SMPM and Shescentit's Coconut Sorbet(1hr) later tonight used Shescentit's Fortifying Okra Conditioner (1hr)


----------



## Lita (Feb 8, 2015)

Washed with healing herbs by Rene biotin poo,rises with AV ashllie raspberry con,BASK whiskey DC 1hr,rinsed SSI apple nectar con,HH soft coconut leave in & sealed with Happy Nappy honey iced tea oi..


*Hair is shed free,soft,detangled & very moisturized... Smells good too.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Joigirl (Feb 8, 2015)

DC'ed with SD Avocado Pudding. It smells like pistachio pudding. Love this scent, it reminds me of my grandma's Watergate Cake. Made my hair really soft. I will definitely use it again.


----------



## meka72 (Feb 8, 2015)

I used Claudie's renew protein conditioner and followed with Claudie's kahve hydrating deep conditioner, today.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Feb 8, 2015)

DC'd today with Kanechom  Shea Butter mixed with Nexxus Humectress under my bonnet dryer for 40 minutes. Hair felt soft and fluffy afterwards.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 9, 2015)

I DC with Shescentit Banana Brûlée for 30 minutes under hood dryer.


----------



## uofmpanther (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm doing a DC overnight with Silk Dreams Avocado Pudding. It has some slip I've noticed. I used it to detangle half my hair.


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 9, 2015)

Prepoo: Overnight with APB Green Tea Aloe Silk
Shampoo: Giovanni Smooth as Silk 
Conditioner: UltraSheen DuoTex + Aubrey Honeysuckle Rose + Silk Amino Acids


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 9, 2015)

Deep conditioned with hydrolyzed quinoa protein under Millcreek protein conditioner.


----------



## kupenda (Feb 9, 2015)

DC'ing with Silk Elements MegaSilk under the dryer for 20 minutes. Will let it cool for about an hour before rinsing. Unless my scalp, which has been oddly itchy and tender, cant handle it


----------



## Nightingale (Feb 11, 2015)

Steam DCing with ITDF moisture cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2015)

Did a Trifecta:
Under dryer 20 minutes Cathy Howse UBH *requires heat*
Under dryer 20 minutes Curl Junkie "Repair Me" 
Steamed: Mielle Organics Babbasu & Mint DC'er


----------



## veesweets (Feb 11, 2015)

DCing with a mix of APB moisturizing conditioner, APB green powerhouse oil and raw honey


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 11, 2015)

Deep conditioning steam now with Eva NYC Hair Mask mixed with camellia oil


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 12, 2015)

Used Redken ESB plus then followed up with SD RCA but didn't need to. I love that stuff.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 12, 2015)

Dced with SD Vanilla Silk. :lovedrool:


----------



## PJaye (Feb 13, 2015)

- Pre-pooed with my doctored HV Sitrinillah for a few hours (babassu, hempseed, jojoba and peppermint HBCO were added).  My hair was able to retain its soft, moisturized feeling even after shampooing. 

- DC’ed with Naturelle Grow Marshmallow Root DC under a cap for a few hours.  This conditioner applied well and offered a decent amount of slip; I experienced average shedding and breakage.  When I took the cap off, the DC had fully absorbed into my hair.  Upon rinsing, I was left with soft, silky, ultra moisturized hair.  

- Results:  Another excellent DC from Naturelle Grow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 13, 2015)

PJaye said:


> *- DC’ed with Naturelle Grow Marshmallow Root DC under a cap for a few hours. This conditioner applied well and offered a decent amount of slip; I experienced average shedding and breakage. When I took the cap off, the DC had fully absorbed into my hair. Upon rinsing, I was left with soft, silky, ultra moisturized hair. *
> 
> *- Results: Another excellent DC from Naturelle Grow.*


 
PJaye

And you know she havin' a 25% off Sale?.....oke:


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 13, 2015)

Will Steam tomorrow with: J. Monique Naturals Jojoba Deep Treatment Mask


----------



## PJaye (Feb 13, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> PJaye
> 
> And you know she havin' a 25% off Sale?.....oke:



IDareT'sHair

I still have 3 full jars of her conditioners.  Given the extremely short shelf life of her products and the mold issues of the past, I ain't trying to push it...ya big enabler.


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 14, 2015)

Dc'ing right now with Marie Dean’s Hemp and Aloe Proless DC, Porosity Control, Olive oil,  Honey, Peppermint, Eucalyptus, Rosemary.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 14, 2015)

PJaye said:


> *I still have 3 full jars of her conditioners. Given the extremely short shelf life of her products and the mold issues of the past, I ain't trying to push it...ya big enabler.*


 
PJaye

I hear Ya'.   

I've got: Herbal Blends, Coconut Water and maybe another one in the Fridge (and that's back when she sold 12oz's).  

I personally, have not ever had a problem with anything being/going wrong with her DC'ers (or any of her products for that matter).

I also like the: Ginger Leave-In Spritz, the Rosemary, Parsley Pomade, the Honey Balm and the Pumpkin Hair whip (or whatever it's called).

And her Cleansing Conditioners are also very nice.

All this NG talk makes me wanna tip back over there and take another look before the Sale ends


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 14, 2015)

DC'ed under Dryer with: Cathy Howse UBH
Steamed with: J. Monique Naturals Jojoba Deep Treatment Mask


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 14, 2015)

Deep steaming with Eva NYC Hair Mask with camellia oil mixed in over hydrolyzed quinoa protein.


----------



## sexypebbly (Feb 14, 2015)

Deep conditioned with APB strawberry aloe dc with a plastic cap, no heat for about 2 hrs


----------



## Joigirl (Feb 14, 2015)

CJ Curl Rehab again. It is so necessary during these dry WI winters.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Feb 14, 2015)

deep conditioned with SD avocado and it left my hair feeling soft and moisturized.


----------



## Duchess007 (Feb 15, 2015)

DCing with Sally Beauty Honey Almond conditioner + EOs, yogurt, and shea


----------



## wheezy807 (Feb 15, 2015)

DC'ed a couple of days ago with CHI Nourish Intense conditioner on damp, unwashed hair for about an hour or so with a plastic cap.


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 15, 2015)

Prepoo: APB Ayurvedic Oil
Shampoo: Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat
Conditioner: APB Ayurvedic Mud Mask + Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture + Rhassoul Clay + Aloe Vera Juice + Brahmi + Amla


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 15, 2015)

Well...

First I messed up my mayo treatment but put it in my hair anyway (it was way runny) with some castor oil and I tried to keep it from dripping by putting some Millcreek Keratin Conditioner over it (it's thick). That didn't work so then I put a thick layer of castor gelly around the perimeter of my head and it worked ok... I steamed with it for about 20 minutes. I tried to co-wash it out... nope nope nope. Whatever this mixture would be called did not want to come out of my hair. After co-washing, 2 different shampoos, I don't even know how many other co-washes... My hair was finally becoming softer again but then I put camellia oil on and then topped it off with Eva NYC Hair Mask. Under a plastic cap right now and I'll keep it on while I'm watching movies or ready to go back in the shower to wash it out. I may go to bed.


----------



## randi415 (Feb 16, 2015)

This weeks DC was a repeat of last weeks. Naturellegrow slippery elm and marshmallow root under a cap go about an hr, body heat only.


----------



## spacetygrss (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm sitting watching TV with DH with Bellezza Naturale Vanilla Madness Maschera Per Capelli on my hair.
My hair is in a plastic cap with a towel wrapped around it to keep in the body heat.


----------



## havilland (Feb 16, 2015)

I did two hours with Hairveda MoisturePro on my hair under a turban. 

I am really trying to commit to 2x a week deep conditioning.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Feb 17, 2015)

Overnight deep conditioned with my shea moisture conditioner. May stop doing overnight deep conditioning because I have a small cold when I wake up the next morning.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Feb 17, 2015)

DC'd with Aunt Jackie's in control DC. Not sure how I feel about it, will give it another go when I take out my cornrows.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 17, 2015)

DCed with Kera Minerals. My hair detangled easily and felt great.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 17, 2015)

DCing now with Bellezza Naturale Skin's Strawberry Shortcake Restorative Mask with heat for 30 minutes


----------



## theRaven (Feb 18, 2015)

Okay I deep conditioned for about 10 minutes last Thursday and Sunday. Both times no heat cap. Both times I used Organics Hair Mayonnaise. Sunday I didn't use a moisture conditioner afterwards. My hair definitely feels different not sure what to think right now. I have more defined curlies but more frizz erplexed

I think I need to stick with longer deep conditioning sessions with heat on my days off and find a better moisture conditioner.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 18, 2015)

Deep conditioned with mayo/camellia oil. My hair did not like that one bit.


----------



## theRaven (Feb 18, 2015)

CodeRed, why didn't your hair like the combo?Was it mayo alone with the camellia oil?


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 18, 2015)

Mocha126 said:


> @CodeRed, why didn't your hair like the combo?Was it mayo alone with the camellia oil?


 
@Mocha126

I think it was the combo. Camellia oil is really light and I'm finding that it doesn't really do anything for my hair but didn't have any adverse effects either. My hair now feels like it's dehydrated and it's frizzy. It's dry to the point of breaking off a little bit so I'm going to co-wash/deep condition with castor oil tomorrow to put the moisture back in.

Edit: Not really the combo, but the mayo. Since the camellia oil doesn't really do anything to my hair one way or another the drying/frizzing must be the mayo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 18, 2015)

Dryer With
Cathy Howse UBH (*requires Heat)
Curl Junkie Repair Me (20 minutes)

Will Steam with:
Miellle Organics Babbasu mixed with the last of my jar of J. Monique Naturals Jojoba.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm DC now with Shescentit Curl Moist for 30 minutes under my hood dryer.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 19, 2015)

Deep conditioning steam with nettle tea/Eva NYC Hair Mask/castor oil

Now I have a cap on my head to hold in the moisture... not sure how long it's going to be on but I don't have anything else to do today so I'll rinse it out whenever


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2015)

Steaming with:
BeeMine Bee-U-Ti-Ful Deep Conditioner


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Feb 21, 2015)

DC'd with Crece Pelo overnight after henna-ing


----------



## sexypebbly (Feb 22, 2015)

Dc'ing now with bee mine Bee-ti-ful deep conditioner


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 22, 2015)

Pre-Poo: APB Ayurvedic Oil + APB Ayurvedic Mask (overnight)
Shampoo: Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture
Rinse: Rhassoul Mud Wash
Conditioner:Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture


----------



## meka72 (Feb 22, 2015)

Currently DC'ing, under a hooded dryer, with Jessicurl Deep Treatment and Silk Dreams Razzberry Coconut topped with EVOO.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Feb 22, 2015)

dc'd o/n with SD avocado 
soft hair as usual


----------



## Joigirl (Feb 22, 2015)

Washed last night and DC'ed under a plastic cap with CJ Repair Me. I definitely needed the protein. My hair was super soft and strong. No additional moisture needed. This is definitely my HG protein treatment.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 22, 2015)

DCed with Bellezza Naturale Skin's Strawberry Shortcake Restorative Mask. I will be using this until I use it up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 22, 2015)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *DCed with Bellezza Naturale Skin's Strawberry Shortcake Restorative Mask.* I will be using this until I use it up.


 
NaturallyATLPCH

This Line has some very interesting sounding Deep Conditioning Treatments.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 22, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> This Line has some very interesting sounding Deep Conditioning Treatments.



IDareT'sHair

Yes I really like this Strawberry one. The ingredients are good.

She's got more DCs that she's coming out with too. I really like that they are made completely from scratch. Not that I have a problem with bases, but the DC experience is just different.

I snagged most of mine when she had her 30% off sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 22, 2015)

@NaturallyATLPCH

Her DC'ers all sound delicious. 

And really good for your Hair.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/223193638/tart-cherry-maschera-per-capelli-16oz?ref=shop_home_active_5


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 22, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> Her DC'ers all sound delicious.
> 
> ...



Yes, I have my eye on this one and the Ruby Red one. I'm going to stick with them for research purposes IDareT'sHair and perhaps purchase both .

All in the name of research.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 22, 2015)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Y*es, I have my eye on this one and the Ruby Red one. I'm going to stick with them for research purposes *.
> 
> All in the name of research.


 
@NaturallyATLPCH

By All Means Absolutelyoke:

Afterall, who in their _right minds _would argue with Research?


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 22, 2015)

DCed the other day with BRB Cocoa Rhassoul.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Feb 22, 2015)

DC'ed witih APB Blueberry Cheesecake DC. Wasn't wow'ed but nothing bad to say either. Smells good though! lol


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 22, 2015)

oneastrocurlie said:


> DC'ed witih APB Blueberry Cheesecake DC. Wasn't wow'ed but nothing bad to say either. Smells good though! lol



I wasn't wowed by this DC either oneastrocurlie. In fact, the batch I got a while back was very stiff and hard to get out of the bottle. I mixed it with oil to get some uses but I ended up tossing it.

I'm finding her conditioners are working pretty well as prepoos. That's how I'm using them up .


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Feb 22, 2015)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I wasn't wowed by this DC either oneastrocurlie. In fact, the batch I got a while back was very stiff and hard to get out of the bottle. I mixed it with oil to get some uses but I ended up tossing it.
> 
> I'm finding her conditioners are working pretty well as prepoos. That's how I'm using them up .



ha! NaturallyATLPCH stiff is a good word for it. I was definitely struggling getting it out the bottle. This was a sample. When I bought the ayurvedic mask it was in a jar. It's thick too but I can scoop instead of struggle squeeze lol


----------



## Lita (Feb 22, 2015)

With shai naturals scalp detox,rinsed HH pink grapefruit DC,HH sticky honey DC 1hr,rinsed with AV ashille raspberry con,HH soft coconut leave in & BASK java on scalp.



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## TraciChanel (Feb 23, 2015)

I DCed yesterday with QH cholesterol. Before I applied the conditioner, I saturated my hair with aloe juice. Then applied the conditioner in sections. I let sit for 30 minutes and rinsed. My hair was/is very soft.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 23, 2015)

Deep protein conditioning now... steamed first then put a cap on for however long... used Millcreek Keratin Conditioner with castor oil on my temple and nape over a nettle tea rinse.


----------



## kupenda (Feb 23, 2015)

DCing with Bobeam Cocoa. Was under the dryer for 15 minutes. Will let it sit overnight


----------



## nmartin20 (Feb 24, 2015)

Deep conditioned/steamed with Naturelle Grow Marshmallow Root Conditioner for about 45 minutes under my steamer. This was so needed!! 

I prepooed with SM Purification Masque about a hour.


----------



## PJaye (Feb 24, 2015)

- Pre-pooed with HNH Pink Sugar DC for a couple of hours under a cap.  Application of this conditioner was difficult due to its goopy, gloppy, ultra greasy consistency.  However, after rinsing and chelating, my hair felt decently moisturized.  I think I stumbled upon a way to use up this greasy mess.

- DC’ed with Darcy’s Conditioning Mask for a few hours under a cap.  This is my first time using this DC and I was initially unimpressed with its performance given the difficulty I experienced during application – it’s has a thick, somewhat grainy consistency that made my hair feel rough and stiff.  However, upon rinsing, my hair was surprisingly soft and moisturized.  I had avoided this product for years due to its price and the poor performance of the Pumpkin Conditioner.  I think I’m going to thoroughly enjoy this DC.

- Results:  I discovered a new, effective pre-poo and DC.


----------



## Nightingale (Feb 24, 2015)

DCing with ITDF organicals reconstructing cream.


----------



## veesweets (Feb 24, 2015)

DC'd with curl junkie repair me followed by silk dreams vanilla silk


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 24, 2015)

PJaye said:


> *- Pre-pooed with HNH Pink Sugar DC for a couple of hours under a cap. Application of this conditioner was difficult due to its goopy, gloppy, ultra greasy consistency. However, after rinsing and chelating, my hair felt decently moisturized. I think I stumbled upon a way to use up this greasy mess.*
> 
> *- DC’ed with Darcy’s Conditioning Mask for a few hours under a cap. This is my first time using this DC and I was initially unimpressed with its performance given the difficulty I experienced during application – it’s has a thick, somewhat grainy consistency that made my hair feel rough and stiff. However, upon rinsing, my hair was surprisingly soft and moisturized. I had avoided this product for years due to its price and the poor performance of the Pumpkin Conditioner. I think I’m going to thoroughly enjoy this DC.*
> 
> *- Results: I discovered a new, effective pre-poo and DC.*


 
@PJaye

....About HNH. Glad I never tried that one.  

I swapped it after reading numerous greasy reviews before trying it.

Re: DB Deep Conditioning Mask - Mine has always been really creamy and thoroughly whipped into a smooth, easy to apply absolutely delicious consistency.

This shocks me! Mine has never been thick, grainy etc......

Glad you found both a new effective Pre-Rx and DC'er

ETA: I use the Pumpkin for cowashing.


----------



## theRaven (Feb 25, 2015)

Sunday morning, I deep conditioned with Organics Hair Mayo for an hour under my heat cap and with Aussie Hair Moist for 15 minutes. My hair feels better and more strengthened. However I realized my hair can overdose on coconut oil in one setting very easily. I will switch up and use sesame oil every once in a while instead of coconut oil.


----------



## theRaven (Feb 25, 2015)

CodeRed, is your hair feeling better now after using castor oil for a deep condition?


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 25, 2015)

Mocha126 said:


> @CodeRed, is your hair feeling better now after using castor oil for a deep condition?


 
Mocha126

Yep. I mixed a lot of it with that Eva NYC Hair Mask, steamed with it and then covered with a plastic cap for 2 hours or so... co-washed it out and my hair was back to normal. It's going to be a part of my regimen from now on, whether only on my scalp or mixed in with one of my deep conditioners


----------



## theRaven (Feb 25, 2015)

CodeRed   That is really good to hear. Castor oil for the win


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm going to use the apoghee protein treatment for the first time tomorrow.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 25, 2015)

Mocha126 said:


> @CodeRed That is really good to hear. Castor oil for the win


 
Mocha126

Your siggy makes me laugh every time


----------



## theRaven (Feb 25, 2015)

CodeRed, It's true though... at least for me


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 25, 2015)

Steaming with: BeeMine Bee-U-Ti-Ful Deep Conditioner


----------



## Anaisin (Feb 25, 2015)

Dc'd with Blue Roze Beauty Strawberry Hibiscus dc with heat for 30 minutes. Initially thought I wouldn't like it, it has slip but it kind of goes on like diluted conditioner. It was kind of foamy. However the results were really nice . Can't see it being a staple though. It seems like I would HAVE to use heat for 30 min as opposed to just choosing too. I have a couple other dc's that feel "instant". Like I can apply it in the shower and wash it out 10 minutes later and get even better results. Wouldn't repurchase unless a mega sale and I feel like spending money lol


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 26, 2015)

Deep conditioning protein steam today with Millcreek Keratin Conditioner and peppermint tea rinse underneath.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 27, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Mocha126
> 
> Your siggy makes me laugh every time



I love her siggy!!  Mocha126, CodeRed


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Feb 27, 2015)

DCing with SM JBCO masque


----------



## theRaven (Feb 27, 2015)

Prepooed with a mixture of coconut oil, honey, and vegetable glycerin. I deep conditioned with Organics Hair Mayo for a few hours. Then deep conditioned with Aussie Hair Moist for 10 minutes. My hair feels nice and strong. I believe this is a good combo so far.


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 27, 2015)

Dc'ing right now with Marie Dean Hemp and Aloe PROLESS DC, Porosity Control, Honey, Peppermint, Rosemary, and Eucalyptus Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 28, 2015)

Will DC under dryer with: Cathy Howse UBH
Will Steam with: Mielle Organics Babbasu & Mint


----------



## ronie (Feb 28, 2015)

DC/prepoo with curl junkie repair me
After shampoo, I DC again with kerastase masquintense.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 28, 2015)

DCing under my wig - Kera Minerals with oils & honey added in


----------



## iamyattababe (Feb 28, 2015)

Deep conditioning with my fav Bask/Bekura yam nectar. Love this stuff!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 28, 2015)

DCed with APB Bleuberry Cheesecake DC under a cap for 3 hours. This is one of my fave DCs at the moment.

My poor steamer hasn't been getting much use lately.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Feb 28, 2015)

DCed with SD avocado


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 28, 2015)

DC with Shescentit Curl Moist for 30 minutes.


----------



## Nightingale (Mar 1, 2015)

DCed with ITDF intense moisture cream and avocado oil.


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 1, 2015)

Shampoo: Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat 
Protein Conditioner: Ultra Sheen Duo Tex
Moisturizing Conditioner: Aubrey Honeysuckle Rose + Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 1, 2015)

Protein with Komaza and DCed with SD VS.


----------



## maxineshaw (Mar 1, 2015)

DC'ing with a packet of ORS Olive Oil today. Thinking about coloring my hair too.


----------



## havilland (Mar 1, 2015)

Just slathered my hair with Hairveda Methi Sativa step one and two.  I'm doing them together instead of in two steps. I'm lazy today.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Mar 1, 2015)

Protein Treatment: BASK Vanilla Whiskey
Moisture DC: Sitting now with Bellezza Naturale Skin Strawberry Restorative DC with Body Heat. May go under the dryer for a little while at some point.


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 1, 2015)

Saw this on Tumblr:


----------



## ronie (Mar 1, 2015)

NappyNelle said:


> Saw this on Tumblr:


Lolll. Pretty much


----------



## havilland (Mar 1, 2015)

ronie said:


> Lolll. Pretty much



Gurl!!! Yesssssss!!!


----------



## randi415 (Mar 2, 2015)

DC'n with SM purification masque on my scalp and BASK whiskey soak on my strands, under a plastic cap. I just moved, opened up a box and grabbed the first thing I seen.


----------



## kupenda (Mar 2, 2015)

Shampooed with Bobeam Cocoa Rhassoul twice, dc'd with SD Mocha Silk followed by Bobeam Cocoa Condish. No heat.


----------



## havilland (Mar 3, 2015)

Doing the Hairveda methi Sativa two step hard protein treatment in one step instead of two worked well.  My hair prefers the protein step anyways so I don't feel bad mixing the two conditioners together.


----------



## PJaye (Mar 4, 2015)

DC’ed with BRB Cocoa Rhassoul Mask under a cap for a few hours.  Upon rinsing, my hair felt moisturized and somewhat strong; experienced average shedding with substantially less than average breakage.  This is a very decent DC.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 5, 2015)

Deep protein steaming conditioner now with Marianna Nature's Advantage conditioner from my daughter's stash... I added about .5 oz of hydrolyzed quinoa protein to 1.5 oz of conditioner and a teaspoon of mustard powder. This is over a white tea rinse.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 5, 2015)

Deep conditioning steam now with white tea rinse under Eva NYC Hair Mask mixed with hemp seed oil and mustard powder.


----------



## Nightingale (Mar 5, 2015)

Steaming with ITDF intense moisture cream & avocado oil.


----------



## veesweets (Mar 5, 2015)

Did a protein treatment/DC with Komaza protein strengthener


----------



## sexypebbly (Mar 5, 2015)

Mon used HQS coconut mango dc with jakeala honey mask and APB ayurvedic oil


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 5, 2015)

Dc'ing with Shescentit Curl Moist and oils for 30 minutes under dryer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2015)

Claudie's Reconstructor *under dryer 20 minutes*
Cathy Howse UBH *under dryer 20 minutes*
Mielle Organics Babbasu & Mint w/a Teaspoon of Jakeala mixed in *Steamer 30 minutes*.


----------



## theRaven (Mar 6, 2015)

I deep conditioned with Organics Hair Mayo for two hours under my heat cap and with Aussie Hair Moist for 30 minutes. My hair feels so soft right now  I prepped my hair in twists for tomorrows twist out.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Mar 6, 2015)

DC'd with Palmer's coconut protein pack. Perfect blend of strength and softness. Wish I could get it in a big jar instead of a single use pack..


----------



## tangiblebeauty (Mar 6, 2015)

I would like to join this challenge. I'm deep conditioning as I type. I'm using Shea Moisture Strengthen and Restore DC and coconut oil. Sitting under the dryer for 25 minutes. 

I'm doing a method I read in an article. Deep condition, let it cool, put regular conditioner on top for about 5 minutes then rinse.


----------



## kupenda (Mar 6, 2015)

Yesterday I applied Silk Dreams Shea What to damp "dirty" hair and let it sit for a few hours while I did some housework, no dryer. My hair felt wonderful upon rinsing. It was fluffy and soft with light definition. Detangling was a breeze.


----------



## havilland (Mar 6, 2015)

Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle mixed with some Jardin Oil. Marinading until I feel like rinsing it. I'm gonna flat iron tomorrow for an event.


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 7, 2015)

Dc'ing right now with Claudie's Moisturizing Dc and Marie Dean's Coffee and Kokum DC, Porosity Control, Olive oil, honey, Peppermint, Rosemary and Eucalyptus oil over coffee.


----------



## ronie (Mar 7, 2015)

Prepoo d with APB ayurvedic mask
Protein treatment with curl junkie repair me
Moisture DC with SD RCA... I ended up adding some shea wha what and shea what deux to it just tifi ish up the jars of those 2.


----------



## maxineshaw (Mar 7, 2015)

DC'd the other day with Silk Elements Mega Silk Moisturizing Treatment. 

I used to be in love with Queen Helene Cholesterol. That was my go-to conditioning DC that I had been using for roughly 20 years. But the Silk Elements takes the moisture to a whole new level. As long as Sally's sells it I will never buy another jar of the Queen.


----------



## iamyattababe (Mar 7, 2015)

Deep conditioning with SM Manuka Honey for the first time..in love!!! The smell is awesome sauce too lol


----------



## PJaye (Mar 7, 2015)

DC’ed with J. Monique’s Hibuscus & Broccoli DC under a cap for twenty minutes.  This stuff sucked big time and stunk to high heaven.  I had to shampoo and DC all over again with Bobeam Peppermint Condish (as well as scrub down all surfaces and body parts in order to get rid of that nasty smell).


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 7, 2015)

DC with Claudie's Deep Moisturizing for over an hour, with a little carrot and fenugreek oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2015)

Will DC with: Cathy Howse UBH (under dryer 20 minutes)
Will Steam with: BeeMine Bee-U-Ti-Ful DC'er


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Mar 8, 2015)

Deep conditioning with SD avocado


----------



## Joigirl (Mar 8, 2015)

Steaming with Bask Vanilla Whiskey. Once my head is is styled, two more heads to go, my daughter and my niece.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 8, 2015)

Dced with Darcy's Mask for about an hour under Hair Therapy Wrap.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Mar 8, 2015)

DCing now under dryer with Bellezza Naturale Skin's Strawberry Shortcake Restorative Mask and APB's Hibiscus and Fenugreek oil mixed together for about 30 minutes.

I don't know why I stopped mixing my DCs with oils. And I love her oils. I have 2 and half of them in my stash that I will use up before purchasing more.

Once I use up some DCs, I think I will just start DCing with my IGTDF Conditioning bases and infused oils.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 9, 2015)

Deep conditioning protein steam with Eva NYC Hair Mask, mustard powder, hydrolyzed quinoa protein and hemp seed oil mixed.

Edit: Deep conditioning steam now for moisture with VO5 Raspberry Balancing Conditioner mixed with a lot of castor oil. Steamed for 20 minutes and will put cap on for a few before co-washing out.


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 9, 2015)

Deep conditioned under a heat cap with AO Honeysuckle Rose and Giovanni Smooth as Silk.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Mar 10, 2015)

DCing with SSI Fortifying Masque with APB Hurry Up and Grow oil on scalp


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 11, 2015)

Deep conditioning protein steam with Eva NYC Hair Mask, hydrolyzed quinoa protein and hemp seed oil mixed. Will cover with a cap for a while after.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 11, 2015)

Deep conditioning for moisture with VO5/castor mix over vanilla mint chai rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 11, 2015)

Steamed with: Mielle Babassu & Mint mixed with Jakeala's Tutti Fruitti Honey Hair


----------



## kennylee2013 (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi all. I'm in.....Haven't posted in a while but I am deep conditioning every week with a steamer. I am using shea moisture deep treatment mask. I love to deep condition as it makes my hair feels soft and manageable


----------



## kupenda (Mar 11, 2015)

DC'd last night with Silk Dreams Mocha Silk, Shea What, and Bobeam Cocoa condish. Enjoyable


----------



## uofmpanther (Mar 13, 2015)

DC overnight with Annabelle’s Perfect Blend Blueberry Cheesecake Deep Conditioner.  It has a strong Blueberry smell.

ETA - This was just ok


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 13, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Deep conditioning protein steam with Eva NYC Hair Mask, hydrolyzed quinoa protein and hemp seed oil mixed. Will cover with a cap for a while after.


 
Same today over a vanilla mint chai rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 14, 2015)

Will DC under dryer with: Cathy Howse UBH *requires heat*
Will Steam with: BeeMine Bee-U-Ti-Ful DC'er


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 14, 2015)

Dc'ing right now with Silk Dreams Avocado Pudding, Porosity Control, Honey, Castor Oil, Peppermint, Rosemary, and Eucalyptus oils.


----------



## Joigirl (Mar 14, 2015)

Dyed my gray hair with henna and indigo. I am now dcing with CJ Curl Rehab under dryer. I need my best DC to combat the dryness.


----------



## PJaye (Mar 14, 2015)

DC’ed with Naturelle Grow Mango & Coconut Water DC under a cap for a few hours, and received silky soft and moisturized hair.  I love this DC!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 14, 2015)

@PJaye

That is a Very Nice DC'er.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Mar 15, 2015)

Steamed yesterday for 1hr with GPB and ceramide oil mix on top.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## kennylee2013 (Mar 15, 2015)

DC yesterday with Shea moisture deep treatment mask.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 15, 2015)

I DC with a combo of Shescentit Curl Moist and Vatika  Black Seed Hair Mask for 30 minutes under hood dryer.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Mar 15, 2015)

DCed under a cap for a couple hrs with SD RCA and APB Blueberry Cheesecake DC.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 15, 2015)

Deep conditioning on dry ends with Eva NYC Hair Mask layered with hempseed oil/castor oil.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Mar 15, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Deep conditioning on dry ends with Eva NYC Hair Mask layered with hempseed oil/castor oil.



Me too! Except I applied APB hug oil to my scalp


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 15, 2015)

oneastrocurlie said:


> Me too! Except I applied APB hug oil to my scalp


 
I'm trying to get this crispy end look sorted out... It only happens when I don't put my hair in a bun at night or when I just blow dried it... it never used to do that before so I'm going to chalk it up to needing a little bit more of a push in the moisture department. 

I hope it works for the both of us


----------



## Nightingale (Mar 16, 2015)

Steam DCed with ITDF Intense Moisture Creme and Avocado Oil.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 16, 2015)

Dcing with Bekura YAM under Hair Therapy Wrap for 30 minutes.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 16, 2015)

Doing a full deep conditioning steam with vanilla mint chai rinse under Eva NYC Hair Mask mixed with hydrolyzed quinoa protein/hemp seed with extra hempseed/castor oil on ends.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Mar 16, 2015)

Deep conditioned with Bellezza Naturale Skin's Strawberry Shortcake Restorative Mask mixed with APB'S Hibiscus and Fenugreek Oil under dryer for about 45 minutes


----------



## theRaven (Mar 16, 2015)

Friday night, I deep conditioned with Organics Hair Mayo for a little over an hour under my heat cap.
I tried a new moisture based conditioner this time: Pantene 2-minute Masque. The conditioner smells nice and seems to make my hair pretty soft. Will further inspect this week in another deep conditioning session.


----------



## sexypebbly (Mar 16, 2015)

Used aubrey organics island naturals on the back of my hair and carols daughter monoi dc on the front with honey and APB oil


----------



## veesweets (Mar 16, 2015)

DC'd yesterday with joico treatment balm


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 16, 2015)

Mocha126 said:


> Friday night, I deep conditioned with Organics Hair Mayo for a little over an hour under my heat cap.
> I tried a new moisture based conditioner this time: Pantene 2-minute Masque. The conditioner smells nice and seems to make my hair pretty soft. Will further inspect this week in another deep conditioning session.


 
I like Pantene a lot. I used their Beautiful Lengths conditioner before and it made my hair incredibly soft - and it stayed that way for days.


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 16, 2015)

Deep conditioned over night with a mix of Giovanni Smooth as Silk, APB Mud Mask, and Aubrey White Camellia.


----------



## randi415 (Mar 16, 2015)

Overnight DC w/ SM purification masque. It was supposed to be a pre poo followed by henna but I got lazy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 18, 2015)

Steaming with:
BeeMine Bee-U-Ti-Ful Deep Conditioner


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 18, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Doing a full deep conditioning steam with vanilla mint chai rinse under Eva NYC Hair Mask mixed with hydrolyzed quinoa protein/hemp seed with extra hempseed/castor oil on ends.


 
Same today.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 18, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Deep conditioning on dry ends with Eva NYC Hair Mask layered with hempseed oil/castor oil.


 
Did this a few hours earlier before this deep conditioning steam.


----------



## CluelessJL (Mar 19, 2015)

Is it too late to join in this challenge? I'm experimenting loads with DCs at the moment so it would be good to get some inspiration and keep track of what I'm doing!


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 19, 2015)

CluelessJL said:


> Is it too late to join in this challenge? I'm experimenting loads with DCs at the moment so it would be good to get some inspiration and keep track of what I'm doing!


 
CluelessJL I don't think it's too late to join.... everyone could use a reminder/tracker to deep condition


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 19, 2015)

Deep conditioning on dry ends with Marianna Natures Advantage Fresh Apple conditioner layered with hempseed oil and castor/peppermint oil blend. Will do this overnight before deep conditioning on full head tomorrow.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 20, 2015)

Light protein deep conditioning steam with Nature's Advantage Fresh Apple conditioner mixed with hydrolyzed protein and hempseed oil... concentration on hemp seed/castor/peppermint oil on ends... all over a vanilla mint chai rinse.


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 20, 2015)

I deep conditioned on 3/14, can't even remembered what used but hey I did DC. I will do better on the next go round.


----------



## ronie (Mar 21, 2015)

Prepoo DC WITH Naturellegrow herbal blends DCd with Nexxus New York salon care humectress mask. 
This humectress made my hair feel very proteiny. I understand that it is full of protein, but my hair doesn't even feel that way after certain protein treatment. It felt as if I needed a long deep moisturizing DC afterwards. I had no plans for that, so I rinsed and followed with my moisturizing blow out cream and blew dry my hair hoping and praying that the moisturizing prepoo DCer was good enough. So far so good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 21, 2015)

Did a b.a.s.k. Vanilla Whiskey Repairative "Soak" under Plastic Cap
Will Steam with: Camille Rose Algae DC'er


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Mar 21, 2015)

deep conditioning under plastic baggie with my beloved SD avocado


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 21, 2015)

Dc'd with Marie Dean Hemp and Aloe DC, Porosity Control, Olive Oil, Honey, Olive Oil, Peppermint, Rosemary, and Eucalyptus Oil.


----------



## divinerae (Mar 21, 2015)

DC with L'Oreal Total Repair 5 Damage- Erasing Balm.


----------



## PJaye (Mar 21, 2015)

DC’ed under a cap for a couple of hours with PBN Chocolate Smoothie with a tbsp of babassu oil added to the mix.  This conditioner has a thin, creamy consistency that applies very well and offers a fairly decent amount of slip.  Upon rinsing, my hair felt very soft and moisturized.  This DC is a tried and true staple.


----------



## theRaven (Mar 21, 2015)

I deep conditioned with Organics Hair Mayo for an hour under my heating cap and with Pantene 2-minute masque for an hour. My hair feels marvelous ad my curls are curly again. I really did need that deep conditioning session


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 21, 2015)

DC'd with Naturelle Grow Honey Hibiscus DC under a cap for 90minutes. First time using it and it was nice. Very moisturizing and nice slip. Will be getting the large size soon.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 22, 2015)

Dry deep conditioning ends with Nature's Advantage Fresh Apple conditioner layered with hemp seed oil.


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 22, 2015)

I really need to get back to doing this.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 22, 2015)

Dcing with APB Moisturizing Conditioner in Pumpkin Marshmallow under Hair Therapy Wrap for an hour.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Mar 22, 2015)

Currently dc-ing with SM Superfriut Masque and Jakeala Honey Masque on top.

ETA... I forgot how much I love these two together


----------



## CluelessJL (Mar 22, 2015)

Did my DC before shampooing again today. Mix of honey, emu oil conditioner, QP moisture, Motions reconstructor and a little bit of salt after reading some old threads. Drying at the moment but feels ok so far.


----------



## randi415 (Mar 22, 2015)

Overnight DC (scalp treatment) w/ SM PM followed by naturellegrow marshmallow  root and slippery elm under a cap for almost 2hrs ( i was cleaning). That stuff never lets me down my hair is soooo soft. I have ine more use next I'll need to purchase more soon.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Mar 22, 2015)

Going to DC later with APB's Broccoli and Avocado Smoothing Mask. It's only 4 ounces and I can knock it out this week and next week before I get braids.

Oh, I'm going to add one of her oils but I haven't decided which one.


----------



## meka72 (Mar 22, 2015)

DC'ed with Ojon Dry Recovery Intensive Hydrating 2 minute mask. Despite the directions, I sat under the dryer for 30 minutes with this on. My hair felt great even after doing a henna treatment.


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 22, 2015)

Deep conditioning with Giovanni Smooth as Silk and Aubrey Honeysuckle Rose.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 22, 2015)

I dc'ed yesterday using Curl Junkie Curl Rehab mixed with JBCO and Hempseed Oil


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 22, 2015)

Deep conditioning steam now with Nature's Advantage Fresh Apple Conditioner mixed with hempseed oil. I used a lot of oil so I didn't layer any on my ends this time.


----------



## havilland (Mar 23, 2015)

I was supposed to deep condition today but I was in a mood and didn't do it.  Bunned all day with some oils. 

I'll do it tomorrow...I promise.


----------



## Nightingale (Mar 23, 2015)

Didn't feel like steaming this late, so I'm DCing overnight with ITDF.


----------



## sexypebbly (Mar 23, 2015)

Deep conditioned with carols daughter marula softening mask


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm DC with Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm.


----------



## veesweets (Mar 24, 2015)

DC'd last night with APB moisturizing conditioner


----------



## humblebyHIM (Mar 24, 2015)

I think I have become a SUPER  deep conditioner.  Almost every night I am deep conditioning my hair and my hair is loving.   It is so soft and easy to detangle whenever I decide to wash it out.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 24, 2015)

Applied hemp/castor oil layers with conditioner on dry ends for a dry deep conditioning.


----------



## DoDo (Mar 25, 2015)

I pre-treated with L'oreal Total Repair 5, coconut oil, and Shea Moisture ABS Purification Masque.

I deep treated after my shampoo with Curl Junkie Curl Rehab, layered with Nexxus Humectress.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 25, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Applied hemp/castor oil layers with conditioner on dry ends for a dry deep conditioning.


 
Co-washed that out and doing a deep conditioning steam with Nature's Advantage Fresh Apples conditioner mixed with hempseed oil over vanilla mint chai tea and extra hempseed/castor oil on ends. Will put a cap on and go to bed for a while when the steam is over.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Mar 25, 2015)

DC'ed with my Shea Moisture yellow line conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 25, 2015)

Curl Junkie Repair Me (under dryer)
Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair (under dryer *requires heat*)

Steam with: Enso Naturals Cacao Bark Deep Recovery Rx mixed with Jakeala's Tutti Honey Hair


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 27, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Applied hemp/castor oil layers with conditioner on dry ends for a dry deep conditioning.


 
This again overnight.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 27, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Co-washed that out and doing a deep conditioning steam with Nature's Advantage Fresh Apples conditioner mixed with hempseed oil over vanilla mint chai tea and extra hempseed/castor oil on ends. Will put a cap on and go to bed for a while when the steam is over.


 
Same again today.


----------



## divinerae (Mar 27, 2015)

Co-washed with L'Oreal Repair 5 Conditioner, Aphogee 2 Minute, then deep conditioned with Macadamia Deep Repair Masque.
Something different happen this time though, usually when I deep condition there is a lot of visible conditioner sitting all along the front of head like none of it absorbed(even with heat), well when I took off my cap only a small amount of conditioner was there.  I wonder if it is the Macadamia Deep Repair Masque, or the fact that I have recently found out that my hair loves protein and have been making sure I keep light and heavy protein treatments in rotation?


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 27, 2015)

I need to join this challenge!

I have gotten SO lazy when it comes to deep conditioning...maybe this is what my hair needs to get over the hump. 

I "deep condtion" weekly...but I don't leave it on long at all. I'm always on the move...so I end up letting the deep conditioner sit in my hair for as long as it takes to shower my body and whatnot. 

I used to deep condition for 30 minutes to an hour every single week and slowly stopped leaving it in. I need to make myself leave it on for an hour. 

I need to stock up on deep conditioners. 

I like all kinds, from Shea Moisture, to Silicon Mix Bambu to The cheap Hollywood something cholesterol to Mixed Chicks Deeeep conditioner. I don't really discriminate. 

I detangle with the deep conditioner when I do deep condition, and then I add more in and let it sit as I shower....which means it sits in my hair for at least 10 to 15 minutes altogether.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 27, 2015)

uofmpanther said:


> DC overnight with Annabelle’s Perfect Blend Blueberry Cheesecake Deep Conditioner.  It has a strong Blueberry smell.
> 
> ETA - This was just ok



uofmpanther where can I buy this?? 

I'm OBSESSED with blueberry anything! 

ETA: I found it!! *puts together wish list*


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 27, 2015)

So i just did a deep conditioning session with Shea Moisture Anti Breakage masque for 35 minutes 

I co washed first with As I am Coconut Co wash. 

I now have my JBCO and Oyin Hair Dew in my hair wrapped in a t shirt. No actual styler bc I'm going to be bunning for a few days.


----------



## iamyattababe (Mar 27, 2015)

Deep conditioning overnight with Shea moisture Manuka honey masque..prepping my hair for havana twists I plan to install


----------



## lovelycurls (Mar 28, 2015)

Dc'd with
Silk dreams chocolate bliss conditioner
Shea moisture yucca baobab volumizing conditioner
Homemade ayruvedic oil mix


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 28, 2015)

DC'ed/Steamed with:
Enso Naturals Cacao Bark Deep Recovery Treatment mixed with Jakeala's Tutti Honey Hair


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 28, 2015)

Dc'd with Naturelle Grow Marshmallow Root , Slippery Elm DC, Porosity Control, Castor Oil, Honey, Peppermint, Rosemary, Eucalyptus under heat.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 29, 2015)

Deep conditioning with SD Mocha Silk Infusion and APB Pumpkin Marshmallow Moisturizing Condish under Hair Therapy Wrap for 45 minutes.  Think I needed a bit of protein.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Mar 29, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> Deep conditioning with SD Mocha Silk Infusion and APB Pumpkin Marshmallow Moisturizing Condish under Hair Therapy Wrap for 45 minutes.  Think I needed a bit of protein.



Froreal3, that sounds delicious .


----------



## CluelessJL (Mar 29, 2015)

DCing after shampoo again this week. Mix of emu oil conditioner, QP moisture, Motions reconstructor and honey, with probably a bit too much added silk amino acid powder (hand slipped!). Leaving on whilst doing housework but will also sit under the hooded dryer for about 20 minutes if I get a chance.


----------



## veesweets (Mar 29, 2015)

DC'ing with APB moisturizing conditioner, curl junkie repair me on the ends


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 29, 2015)

DC'ed last night w/ Keracare Humecto Creme Condish (bought a 5 lb tub) mixed with APB Greenhouse Powerhouse Oil. I Dc'ed under the dryer for 30 mins. Nice smooth moisturized hair! Plan on using this exclusively along with my APB conditioners.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Mar 29, 2015)

DCing now with Bellezza Naturale Skin's Orange Juice Cake Restorative Mask with APB's Green Powerhouse oil


----------



## PJaye (Mar 30, 2015)

DC’ed under a cap for a few hours with Naturelle Grow Mango & Coconut Water Treatment.  My experience with this conditioner mirrors my earlier results – extremely soft and moisturized hair with less than average shedding and barely any breakage. I can’t stop reaching for this conditioner on wash/DC day.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 30, 2015)

Deep conditioned dry ends with conditioner/castor oil. Now deep conditioning steam with Nature's Advantage Fresh Apple conditioner/hempseed oil over vanilla mint chai tea rinse.


----------



## kupenda (Mar 30, 2015)

Shampooed with Bobeam Cocoa Rhassoul bar and dc'd with Silk Elements before work but I don't like how my hair felt so I'm dc'ing again on dry-ish hair with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk and olive oil


----------



## CluelessJL (Mar 31, 2015)

CluelessJL said:


> DCing after shampoo again this week. Mix of emu oil conditioner, QP moisture, Motions reconstructor and honey, with probably a bit too much added silk amino acid powder (hand slipped!). Leaving on whilst doing housework but will also sit under the hooded dryer for about 20 minutes if I get a chance.



Hmm, perhaps not too much silk - was easy to comb afterwards and saw less shedding than I've ever had...!


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 31, 2015)

I didn't deep condition this weekend. I miss having that "me" time.


----------



## kupenda (Mar 31, 2015)

kupenda said:


> Shampooed with Bobeam Cocoa Rhassoul bar and dc'd with Silk Elements before work but I don't like how my hair felt so I'm dc'ing again on dry-ish hair with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk and olive oil



I ended up sleeping in my conditioner. I just rinsed it out. My curls are back and I've got some nice definition plus hang. My bleached sections look and feel normal. Im still in dire need of a trim but I've not had the ability to get one lately. I'm all out of Mocha Silk. What was I thinking?!? Time to reup


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 1, 2015)

Dry deep conditioning ends with conditioner/hempseed/castor oil.


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 1, 2015)

Deep conditioning steam with Nature's Advantage Fresh Apple conditioner mixed with hempseed oil.


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 2, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Deep conditioning steam with Nature's Advantage Fresh Apple conditioner mixed with hempseed oil.


 
Again today.


----------



## Nightingale (Apr 2, 2015)

Steam DCed with ITDF intense moisture and avocado oil.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 2, 2015)

Bout to get in here and slap on some Silicon Mix Bambu.


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 3, 2015)

Dcing with Bee Mine Bee-u-ti-ful under Hair Therapy Wrap for 45 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 3, 2015)

Steaming with BeeMine Bee-U-Ti-Ful DC'er with Babbasu Oil on top


----------



## mzteaze (Apr 3, 2015)

Doing my deep condition with MegaTek, JBCO and SAA


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 8, 2015)

Over the weekend I deep conditioned with AO HSR and Giovanni SAS under a heat cap.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Apr 8, 2015)

Got my hair straighten last night and my hairdresser DC w/ Keracare Humecto and put me under the steamer for 20mins. I love that DC glad I bought a tub of it. It was my first time using the steamer. My hair was so soft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2015)

Will Steam with: Enso Naturals Cacao Bark mixed with Jakeala's Honey Hair


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 8, 2015)

DCing with ORS  Replenishing Pack and Aubrey Island Natural Replenishing.


----------



## randi415 (Apr 8, 2015)

Sunday's session:

DC'd w/ APB Not Easily Broken Herbal Conditioner. The look and texture was very similar to Naturellegrow MRSE but the performance was nothing like it. It was just ok. Going to finish it off maybe next time I'll use heat but I probably wont repurchase.


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 8, 2015)

Deep conditioning steam now with Nature's Advantage Fresh Apple Conditioner mixed with mustard oil.


----------



## theRaven (Apr 8, 2015)

CodeRed, how is that Mustard Oil going?

Last Saturday deep conditioned with Organics Hair Mayo for 90 minutes and Pantene 2 Minute Masque for 60 minutes. I needed to step up my haircare games, so  I did a Black Tea rinse and used Alter Ego conditioning treatment. Hopefully that will slowly halt my hair shedding.


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 8, 2015)

Mocha126 said:


> CodeRed, how is that Mustard Oil going?
> 
> Last Saturday deep conditioned with Organics Hair Mayo for 90 minutes and Pantene 2 Minute Masque for 60 minutes. I needed to step up my haircare games, so  I did a Black Tea rinse and used Alter Ego conditioning treatment. Hopefully that will slowly halt my hair shedding.



It's not heating up my scalp as much as the powder did. It's just "ok" as far as the feel of my hair and it added a bit of shine. I'm wanting to see how it does in the growth department... I'm thinking this 8.5 oz bottle is going to last me the month so I'll see how it does.


----------



## theRaven (Apr 8, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> It's not heating up my scalp as much as the powder did. It's just "ok" as far as the feel of my hair and it added a bit of shine. I'm wanting to see how it does in the growth department... I'm thinking this 8.5 oz bottle is going to last me the month so I'll see how it does.



Mmmm I did not know of Mustard Powder, is this all from a Mustard Seed or plant?


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 8, 2015)

Mocha126 said:


> Mmmm I did not know of Mustard Powder, is this all from a Mustard Seed or plant?



I believe it's all from the mustard seed... I'm not near my bottle right now but I believe my oil is from the seed. The powder definitely is... it's ground yellow mustard seed. They have ground brown mustard seed too. Instead of using it in my hair now (it was really, really drying) I use it in food


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 9, 2015)

randi415 said:


> Sunday's session:
> 
> DC'd w/ APB Not Easily Broken Herbal Conditioner. The look and texture was very similar to *Naturellegrow MRSE* but the performance was nothing like it. It was just ok. Going to finish it off maybe next time I'll use heat but I probably wont repurchase.



I will be ordering this soon!


----------



## PJaye (Apr 9, 2015)

A couple of updates:

4/3/15
DC’ed with the APB Ayurvedic Mask for approximately 2 hours.  This is my first time sampling this conditioner and I would characterize it as having a thick, mud-like, somewhat dry consistency.  Despite its smooth application, it took quite a bit for my hair to feel saturated – close to half of the 8oz jar.  Once my hair had been fully covered with conditioner, it felt fairly stiff and unyielding.  However, after I removed the processing cap, my hair was smooth and the conditioner had a creamier texture.  Upon rinsing, my hair felt ri-dic-ulously soft, as well as nicely moisturized and shiny.  I also experienced less than average shedding and no visible breakage.  After this experience, I purchased two more jars of the DC before the last sale promotion ended. 

4/8/15
DC’ed with Sweet Nature By Eddie Silk Amino Protein Mask under a cap for 1.5 hours.  This conditioner has a creamy consistency that is nicely smoothing, so it applied very well.  It also offered a reasonable amount of slip (I was able to run a comb through either side of my head after removing the processing cap).  Although this conditioner is touted as being a protein treatment, upon rinsing, my hair felt absolutely lovely – very soft and moisturized!  I really like this DC.


----------



## Anaisin (Apr 9, 2015)

Dcing with HQS The Slip


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Apr 9, 2015)

dc'd with SD avocado Cream


----------



## TraciChanel (Apr 9, 2015)

Checking in. DCed with heat last week with LeKair Cholesterol Conditioner mixed with my fenugreek treatment. Very pleased with results. Hair is soft, curls are poppin, and hair feels stronger. Will do again tomorrow.


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 9, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Deep conditioning steam now with Nature's Advantage Fresh Apple Conditioner mixed with mustard oil.



Same now. Wasn't planning on doing it tomorrow but went walking today and sweat was everywhere... was only going to co-wash but under the steamer I am lol


----------



## Nightingale (Apr 11, 2015)

DCed with ITDF Intense Moisture Creme mixed with avocado oil.


----------



## mzteaze (Apr 11, 2015)

Trying a new mix - Elasta QP Intense with Protein Supplement, JBCO and SAA


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 11, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Deep conditioning steam now with Nature's Advantage Fresh Apple Conditioner mixed with mustard oil.



Same today


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2015)

DC'ed (Steamed) with: BeeMine Bee-U-Ti-Ful DC'er


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 11, 2015)

Dc'ing with Silk Dreams Avocado and Claudie's Avocado Intense, Porosity Control, Olive Oil, Honey, Peppermint, Rosemary, Eucalyptus.


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 11, 2015)

About to dry DC with ORS Replen, Pack + EVCO


----------



## CluelessJL (Apr 12, 2015)

I usually just DC once, with a mix of protein and moisture conditioners. Now wondering if this is the right way to go? Especially as by the time I've mixed everything up, there isn't really much of each in the mixture.

Have decided to experiment today and do one protein mix dc (Motions reconstructor, silk amino acid powder, Parnevu organic hair mayo, walnut oil), and will follow up with a moisture mix dc (CoN intense conditioning, Elasta QP intense max moisture, honey & emu oil conditioner). Hoping for the best!


----------



## theRaven (Apr 12, 2015)

Yesterday, I deep conditioned with Organics Hair Mayo for 2 hours under my heating cap. I did a black tea rinse and deep conditioned with Pantene 2-minute masque for an hour. I think I need my Aussie moist if I'm going to do weekly black tea rinses.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 12, 2015)

Prepoo: APB Ayurvedic Oil
Deep Conditioner: Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose
Shampoo: Carol's Daughter Tui Shampoo


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Apr 13, 2015)

Today I'll be deep conditioning with a mix of Keracare  Humecto, Kanechom Avocado, Matrix Biolage Cera-Repair, MC Hair Candy, JBCO, and Bhringraj oil.


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 13, 2015)

Deep conditioning steam with Nature's Advantage Fresh Apples conditioner mixed with mustard oil and a few drops of peppermint oil.


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 14, 2015)

About to dry DC with ORS Replenishing Pak- Professional + EVCO.....again. 
And its the last session using ORS bc I finished it up!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2015)

Will DC/Steam with: Jakeala's Honey Hair mixed with Enso Naturals Cacao Bark Recovery Rx.


----------



## kupenda (Apr 15, 2015)

Planning to water rinse and DC with a mix of Stellar Strands (for my bleached areas) and Vanilla Silk. I missed the SD sale but I'm ok with that. I'm growing more and more weary of paying shipping fees so I'm gonna try out a few options on the ground for awhile


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 15, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Deep conditioning steam with Nature's Advantage Fresh Apples conditioner mixed with mustard oil and a few drops of peppermint oil.



Same today


----------



## PJaye (Apr 16, 2015)

DC’ed with Naturelle Grow Mango & Coconut Water for a few hours.  Superb!


----------



## TraciChanel (Apr 17, 2015)

TraciChanel said:


> Checking in. DCed with heat last week with LeKair Cholesterol Conditioner mixed with my fenugreek treatment. Very pleased with results. Hair is soft, curls are poppin, and hair feels stronger. Will do again tomorrow.



I did the above today. I was home most of the day, so I left my DC/fenugreek on for 6+ hours. Same results as last time! I'm still loving my fenugreek. I will continue to use this every week. Only difference is I mixed grape seed oil with my DC this time.


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 17, 2015)

Dc'd tonight with Marie Dean Hemp and Aloe PROLESS DC, Castor Oil, Porosity Control, Peppermint, Rosemary and Eucalyptus Oil over coffee and under steam.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2015)

Did a Cathy Howse UBH for about 20 minutes under the Dryer *requires heat*
Steamed with: BeeMine Bee-U-Ti-Ful DC'er


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 18, 2015)

Deep conditioning steam with Nature's Advantage Fresh Apple conditioner mixed with mustard oil. Forgot the peppermint oil today


----------



## kupenda (Apr 18, 2015)

DC'd in the shower with Aubrey Rosa Mosqueta.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2015)

@kupenda

You don't like it?


----------



## uofmpanther (Apr 18, 2015)

I tried the APB Blueberry Cheesecake overnight again.  It didn't do anything for my hair.  My hair actually felt a little dry when I went to rinse it out, so I used a rinse out conditioner after to soften it up a bit.


----------



## kupenda (Apr 18, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @kupenda
> 
> You don't like it?



after rinsing I air dried in twists overnight. I woke up to crispy crunchy horrible hair. Every time before I've twisted with bask Silk & Honey or Palm Tapioca. So no, I'm not a fan of the Rosa Mosqueta. But I'll be using up the bottle


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2015)

kupenda said:


> after rinsing I air dried in twists overnight. I woke up to crispy crunchy horrible hair. Every time before I've twisted with bask Silk & Honey or Palm Tapioca. *So no, I'm not a fan of the Rosa Mosqueta. But I'll be using up the bottle*


@kupenda

Interesting.

Every time I had it, I ended up swapping it.   And I think that's their most expensive one.  Maybe that one and J.A.Y?

I still like: GPB, WC, HSR. 

I also had Blue Chamomile but swapped out several bottles and never got around to actually trying it.

I had Island Naturals but it went bad on me before I could finish it up and it turned me off.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Apr 18, 2015)

DC'd for 1hr with BRB's cocoa rhassoul.


----------



## kupenda (Apr 18, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @kupenda
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> ...




@IDareT'sHair  I shoulda just got GPB like I came in there to do


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 18, 2015)

I used CJ Deep Fix under a steamer today. I need a deep shot of moisture and light shot of protein.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2015)

@kupenda

Yeah, you can _never_ go wrong with a good bottle of GPB.


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 19, 2015)

Dcing with SSI Riche Moisture Mask under Hair Therapy Wrap for 45 minutes.


----------



## CluelessJL (Apr 19, 2015)

Decided to DC on dry hair whilst waiting for engineer to come and fix my boiler. They just called to say they can't make it until tomorrow, so I guess I'll be testing the effects of completely cold water this week


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 20, 2015)

Deep conditioning steam now with mustard and peppermint oils mixed with Nature's Advantage Fresh Apples conditioner. Will co-wash out sometime tonight... I have stuff to do lol.


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 21, 2015)

TraciChanel said:


> I did the above today. I was home most of the day, so I left my DC/fenugreek on for 6+ hours. Same results as last time! *I'm still loving my fenugreek*. I will continue to use this every week. Only difference is I mixed grape seed oil with my DC this time.



@TraciChanel

What is this doing for you?


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 21, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @kupenda
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> ...



@IDareT'sHair

How do you know it went bad?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2015)

@ZebraPrintLover  It smelled rancid/spoiled.  And it was watery and clumpy at the same time.

That one, was one of my Favs, but after that, it turned my stomach. 

I doubt if I ever purchase it again.


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 22, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Deep conditioning steam now with mustard and peppermint oils mixed with Nature's Advantage Fresh Apples conditioner.



Same today


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 24, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Deep conditioning steam with Nature's Advantage Fresh Apple conditioner mixed with mustard oil. Forgot the peppermint oil today



Same


----------



## PJaye (Apr 24, 2015)

Yesterday, I treated my hair with the SSI Okra Reconstructor (absolutely wonderful!) before DCing with Bobeam Stimulate Condish for two hours.  This conditioner is of a looser consistency and applies smooth, giving the impression that it offers a decent amount of slip; the tingling from the peppermint EO was very strong.  Upon rinsing, my hair felt deliciously soft and moisturized.


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 24, 2015)

Dc'd with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream.


----------



## uofmpanther (Apr 25, 2015)

I'm doing a DC overnight with Aubrey Organics Island Replenishing Conditioner, one of my favorites


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Apr 25, 2015)

DC'd for 1hr with MD's vanilla repair.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Apr 25, 2015)

I needed to do a protein treatment before putting my hair in my next protective style, so I Dc'ed with Aphogee 2 min reconstructor with heat for 2 mins. Followed up with Keracare Humecto mixed w/ coconut oil, APB Greenhouse Power oil and ylang ylang oil with heat for 20 mins.


----------



## lovelycurls (Apr 25, 2015)

Dc'd yesterday with
Nubian heritage indian hemp & tamanu masque mixed with NG intense deep conditioner for 1hr.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 26, 2015)

I DC earlier with Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm and an oil blend for 30 minutes.


----------



## randi415 (Apr 26, 2015)

Yesterday
Pre poo/DC w/ SM purification masque, followed by SSI avocado under a plastic cap while I worked up sweat for two hrs cleaning the tile floors in my entire apartment.

Can't remember if I'd used the avocado conditioner as a DC before, it's a great multi purpose conditioner.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 26, 2015)

Cleanse: CD Tui Shampoo
Protein: SSI Okra Reconstructor
Moisture: Giovanni Smooth As Silk DM


----------



## mzteaze (Apr 26, 2015)

I used Elasta QP Intense mixed with 5 drops of Elasta QP protein supplement, 4 drops of SAA and JBCO.


----------



## CluelessJL (Apr 27, 2015)

Post relaxer double dc yesterday:

Round 1 - tresemme breakage control, parnevu hair mayo, motions cpr reconstructor, silk amino acids & ceramide oils.

Round 2 - QP intense moisture, emu oil conditioner, CoN intense, castor oil.


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 27, 2015)

Just coming around to stalk until I take these braids down.


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 27, 2015)

CluelessJL said:


> Post relaxer double dc yesterday:
> 
> Round 1 - tresemme breakage control, parnevu hair mayo, motions cpr reconstructor, silk amino acids & ceramide oils.
> 
> Round 2 - QP intense moisture, emu oil conditioner, CoN intense, castor oil.



I'm glad I'm not the only one who does extra condition sessions after a relaxer. The first wash after a relaxer is the only time I have an actual "wash day"...at least half the day some kind of conditioning/steaming/deep something or the other is going on


----------



## sexypebbly (Apr 27, 2015)

Used shea moisture 10 in 1 renewal masque with jakeala honey mask and APB ayurvedic oil(honey dew)


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 28, 2015)

Deep conditioning now with Nature's Advantage Fresh Apples Conditioner and mustard oil.


----------



## theRaven (Apr 29, 2015)

Its been a while, sometime last week I deep conditioned with just pantene for moisture for half an hour. I finished my Organics Hair Mayo a while back. So I picked up L'Oreal Total Repair 5 Damage-Erasing Balm. Monday used the Balm for 15 minutes, and rinsed it out. Not sure I feel much difference in my hair. Maybe I need more time and more heat. I believe from my readings this balm is more of a ceramicide mask rather than a reconstructor or protein deep conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2015)

Under Dryer: Cathy Howse UBH 20 minutes *requires heat
Under Steamer: Silk Dreams Shea What II


----------



## iamyattababe (Apr 29, 2015)

Deep conditioned for an hour under my soft bonnet dryer on low heat with Tangles & Beyond's the anecdote deep conditioner


----------



## kupenda (Apr 30, 2015)

No more straight hair! Dc'ed with ORS Hair Mayo on most of my hair, Apogee 2 Minute Reconstruction on the bleached part, under a plastic cap for about an hour, no heat. No leave in, just twisted and put in bantu knots so I can sleep. I'll likely do a moisturizing conditioner  in the morning.  My hair doesn't feel soft


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 30, 2015)

I am doing a dc with Keracare Humecto and the juice from an aloe leaf after I get back from the gym. I'm almost out of Con Argan oil shampoo so I might stop by the drugstore later...


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 30, 2015)

Deep conditioning now with Nature's Advantage Fresh Apples Conditioner and mustard/peppermint oil


----------



## Froreal3 (May 2, 2015)

Dcing with Komaza Protein Strengthener for 30 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 2, 2015)

Steaming: Silk Dreams Shea What Deux mixed with Jakeala's Tutti Honey Hair (Baked Cherries)


----------



## Rozlewis (May 2, 2015)

Dc'ing with Claudie's Avocado Intense DC over coffee.


----------



## randi415 (May 3, 2015)

Currently DCing w/ SMPM on my scalp and Naturellegrow marshmallow root and slippery elm on my strands.


----------



## CodeRed (May 3, 2015)

Deep conditioning steam now with ORS Shealicious Scalp Relief Shea Butter Conditioning hair treatment. It comes with an oil blend to mix in with it but I also added a few drops of peppermint oil and some avocado/mustard oils.


----------



## theRaven (May 3, 2015)

Damage-Erasing Balm used for 90 minutes, under heat cap, and rinsed it out. Then used Pantene 2-minute masque for 30 minutes under heat cap. Also did a Black Tea rinse and Alter Ego treatment to help with the shedding.


----------



## CodeRed (May 4, 2015)

Deep conditioning steam with green tea rinse under Nature's Advantage Fresh Apple Conditioner/mustard/peppermint/avocado oils.


----------



## randi415 (May 4, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Deep conditioning steam now with ORS Shealicious Scalp Relief Shea Butter Conditioning hair treatment. It comes with an oil blend to mix in with it but I also added a few drops of peppermint oil and some avocado/mustard oils.



I want to try this.


----------



## CluelessJL (May 4, 2015)

My conditioner mixes are getting ridiculous. I have so many products on the go and I just end up mixing them all together


----------



## Prettymetty (May 4, 2015)

This is what I plan to to do today:
-wash with Con detangling shampoo
-towel blot and apply red rinse to ends only (ombre)
-Rinse with cool water
-towel blot and apply Kerastase Volumactive protein conditioner
-Rinse, airdry, add leave ins and rebraid


----------



## CluelessJL (May 4, 2015)

CluelessJL said:


> My conditioner mixes are getting ridiculous. I have so many products on the go and I just end up mixing them all together



Could mixing conditioners together actually be doing any damage? Or is the biggest risk not being able to tell whether an individual product is any good?


----------



## CodeRed (May 4, 2015)

randi415 said:


> I want to try this.



My hair, wet, didn't feel impressive afterward but it did help calm my scalp, which is what I was looking for. Usually I do an aloe juice rinse after I get a relaxer but decided to try this instead... I rinsed it out last night and my scalp felt good again.


----------



## divachyk (May 4, 2015)

Kera Minerals is cheap in comparison to some things we buy but so effective. Love that conditioner.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 4, 2015)

Cleanse: Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat
Protein: SSI Okra Reconstructor + Ultra Sheen DuoTex
Moisture: Giovanni Smooth As Silk Deeper Moisture + Aubrey Honeysuckle Rose (old formula)


----------



## CodeRed (May 4, 2015)

Deep conditioning steam with ORS Shealicious Moisture Lock conditioning treatment. These things smell so good...


----------



## GGsKin (May 4, 2015)

randi415 said:


> Currently DCing w/ SMPM on my scalp and Naturellegrow marshmallow root and slippery elm on my strands.



I've been wanting to try this Naturellegrow DC but she doesn't ship to the UK


----------



## randi415 (May 5, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I've been wanting to try this Naturellegrow DC but she doesn't ship to the UK



Best DC I've tried! I almost gave up on DCing until I found her products.


----------



## randi415 (May 5, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> My hair, wet, didn't feel impressive afterward but it did help calm my scalp, which is what I was looking for. Usually I do an aloe juice rinse after I get a relaxer but decided to try this instead... I rinsed it out last night and my scalp felt good again.


Good to know, I want to try for the same reason. I plan on trying the whole Shealicious line, PJ problems. SMH


----------



## CodeRed (May 5, 2015)

randi415 said:


> PJ problems. SMH



Indeed, indeed


----------



## GGsKin (May 5, 2015)

randi415 said:


> Best DC I've tried! I almost gave up on DCing until I found her products.



Sounds so good, I just knew it. You know when you have a feeling something will work for your hair?...


----------



## Nightingale (May 5, 2015)

ITDF Intense Reconstructing Cream followed by ITDF Intense Moisture Creme.


----------



## wheezy807 (May 5, 2015)

Currently deep conditioning with CON Argan Oil Intensive Conditioning Treatment under a plastic cap. I will most likely do this overnight and rinse out in the morning.


----------



## CodeRed (May 6, 2015)

Deep conditioning steam with Hask Monoi Oil packet mixed with avocado and mustard oils.


----------



## CodeRed (May 6, 2015)

Deep conditioning steam now with ORS Shealicious Shine Booster Shea Butter treatment.

This is last of my post-relaxer-multiple-same-day deep conditioning treatments


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 6, 2015)

Did a Pre-Rx on Dry Hair with Mission:Condition's TerraForma Pre-Rx
Cathy Howse under dryer 20 minutes & Curl Junkie's Repair Me under dryer 20 minutes

Steaming with: Jakeala 's Tutti Hair mixed with Enso Natural's Cavao Bark DC'er


----------



## Rozlewis (May 9, 2015)

Dc'ing with Naturelle Grow's Marshmallow Root Slippery Elm & Cinnamon DC. I have not used this in a while but OMG. It has my hair feeling so good right now. It absorbed into my hair really fast making it both moisturized and soft. #teamhealthyhair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2015)

Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair under dryer* (Required heat) for about 20 minutes

Going to Steam with: Silk Dreams Shea What Deux mixed with Jakeala's Tutti Honey (in baked cherries).


----------



## randi415 (May 9, 2015)

DCing under a plastic cap while I clean. SM PM on my scalp, naturellegrow marshmallow root and slippery elm on the crown (I needwd to finish the little bit that was left), and APB not easily broken everywhere else.


----------



## CodeRed (May 9, 2015)

Steam deep conditioning with Simply Shea Deep Conditioner/Co-wash mixed with mustard and avocado oils. This stuff doesn't mix oils well... they start to separate after a few minutes... will see how well it does on my hair though.


----------



## kupenda (May 10, 2015)

DC'ING on damp hair with Silk Dreams Shea What


----------



## theRaven (May 10, 2015)

Friday: Prepooed with coconut oil, shampooed and I deep conditioned with Organics Hair Mayonnaise with heat for 2 hours. My hair has thanked me so.  This hair mayo is definitely a staple product for me   My hair feels much more reinforced and bouncy.  My braidout on Saturday was the best.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 11, 2015)

Prepoo: MT Mix overnight
Shampoo: Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture
Conditioner: Aubrey Honeysuckle Rose (original formula) + Ultrasheen Duitex + Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture

Will use a heat cap and condition overnight


----------



## CodeRed (May 11, 2015)

Deep condition steam with Simply Shea Deep Conditioner mixed with mustard/avocado/peppermint oils.

Ok conditioner... if I need something cheap in the future it might be a repurchase.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (May 11, 2015)

I think I'm in this challenge lol..

I dc'ed with Komaza protein strengthener following up with Redken deep faucets. The Redken is good. Idk if it's a repurchase.


----------



## CluelessJL (May 11, 2015)

Tried to cut down on the product mixing this week. Just tresemme remoisture, caffeine conditioner, emu oil conditioner and a splash of parnevu hair mayo.

(Ok, and SAA, glycerine and castor oil...)


----------



## blackeyes31626 (May 11, 2015)

dc'd with SM 10 in 1


----------



## CodeRed (May 13, 2015)

Deep conditioning steam with Argan Oil and Shea Butter Eco-lesterol mixed with mustard, avocado and peppermint oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 13, 2015)

Steaming with: Camille Rose Algae DC'ing Hair Masque


----------



## CodeRed (May 15, 2015)

Deep conditioning steam with Olive Oil and Shea Butter Eco-lesterol mixed with mustard/avocado/peppermint oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 16, 2015)

DC'ing with:
Cathy Howse UBH* under dryer 20 minutes
Camille Rose Algae DC'er steaming


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (May 16, 2015)

Tuesday: DC'd for 30 mins with Jakeala tutti honey DC under a plastic cap.

Today: DC'ing with APB not easily broken for 30mins with heat and 30 mins without.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 16, 2015)

DC on Wednesday for like 20+ hours because I was helping a friend move. I can't even tell you what I used but I do believe it was the SM Anti Breakage Jar.


----------



## Rozlewis (May 17, 2015)

Dc'd today with Naturelle Grow's Marshmallow Root, Slipper Elm Bark and Cinnamon DC over coffee.


----------



## kupenda (May 17, 2015)

Planning quite a nice dc session right now. I'm on a bus from philly heading home. Gonna do a water rinse and dc with Shea What, no heat, under a cap overnight


----------



## NappyNelle (May 17, 2015)

Dry deep conditioning under a heat cap. I mixed Aubrey White Camellia and Honeysuckle Rose (last of the old formulas) with Giovanni Smooth as Silk.


----------



## CodeRed (May 20, 2015)

Deep conditioning steam with Shea Moisture Jamaican Black Castor Oil Masque mixed with mustard/peppermint oils and dulse. I like this masque a lot...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 20, 2015)

Pre-Rx on Dry Hair with Origins Rich Rewards DC'er under Plastic Cap & Wig.

Will come home after work and Steam with: Silk Dreams Shea What Deux mixed with Jakeala's Honey Hair (baked cherries)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 20, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Pre-Rx on Dry Hair with Origins Rich Rewards DC'er under Plastic Cap & Wig.*
> 
> Will come home after work and Steam with: Silk Dreams Shea What Deux mixed with Jakeala's Honey Hair (baked cherries)



Did that (bolded).  Also used:
Cathy Howse UBH (under dyer about 20 minutes)
Claudie Reconstructor (under dryer about 20 minutes)

*Will Steam with SD's SWII*


----------



## Nightingale (May 20, 2015)

DCed with ITDF Intense Moisture Cream and avocado oil.


----------



## kupenda (May 20, 2015)

DC'ed my freshly bleached hair in the back with Nutress Moisturizing Protein pack. Yes lawd. My hair air dried super soft. I need to reup on my Mocha Silk or look into another protein treatment to use weekly


----------



## theRaven (May 21, 2015)

I deep conditioned  last Thursday with Organics Hair Mayo under a heat cap and Aussie moist cnditiiner for 10 minutes. Since I went to the beach last Saturday, I washed again but this time used the L'Oreal Hair Balm. My hair felt pretty soft and moisturized considering it was immersed in salt water hours before.


----------



## CodeRed (May 21, 2015)

Steaming now with Shea Moisture Jamaican Black Castor Oil Masque mixed with a little bit of avocado oil, peppermint oil and dulse.


----------



## Froreal3 (May 23, 2015)

Dcing with Bekura YAM under Hair Therapy Wrap for 45 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2015)

Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair (*20 minutes under dryer requires heat)
Hairveda Sitrinillah (Steaming)


----------



## NappyNelle (May 25, 2015)

Conditioned with Ultrasheen DuoTex + APB Berry Smoothie Conditioner + Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture


----------



## Rozlewis (May 25, 2015)

DC'd with Nauturelle Grow Marshmallow Root , Slippery Elm and Cinnamon DC over coffee.


----------



## CodeRed (May 25, 2015)

Deep conditioning steam Saturday and today with Shea Moisture Jamaican Black Castor Oil mixed with dulse.


----------



## uofmpanther (May 25, 2015)

I did an overnight DC with Koils by Nature DC. I love this! It has great slip, even on dry hair.  It makes a great prepoo.


----------



## randi415 (May 26, 2015)

DC'd w/ APB not easily broken over the weekend. The first impression was just meh but after using it 3x it's quite nice and I'll most likely repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 27, 2015)

DC'ing  & Steaming with:
Curl Junkie Repair Me (under dryer 20 minutes)
Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair Treatment (under dryer 20 minutes - requires heat)
Naturelle Grow's Herbal Blend (Steam)


----------



## Prettymetty (May 27, 2015)

I'm getting a Kerastase protein treatment today. Hopefully Therapiste (the new line)


----------



## uofmpanther (May 30, 2015)

I'm doing an overnight DC with Koils By Nature Moisturizing Deep Conditioner. I still love this stuff. The slip is amazing, and a little goes a long way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2015)

Pre-Rx'ing  few hours with: SM Purification Hair Masque

Will Steam with: Hairveda's Sitrinillah


----------



## Rozlewis (May 30, 2015)

Dc'ing with Naturelle Grow's Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm Bark & Cinnamon Deep Conditioner.


----------



## theRaven (May 30, 2015)

Thursday I deep conditioned with Organics Hair Mayonnaise for a few hours under my heating cap. Then I oil rinsed with Sesame Oil and deep conditioned with Pantene 2 minute masque for about 15 minutes. Hair feels soft and fortified.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (May 30, 2015)

On Thursday I used Bellezza Naturale Skin's Pink Tangerine Mask to DC with after my protein treatment.


----------



## randi415 (Jun 1, 2015)

DC'd (yesterday) w/ Naturellegrow aloe and avocado on dry, under a plastic cap. After I applied it to half my hair I thought, I should've  done it on clean hair since it was my first time using it. My hair felt awesome anyways. I did a blow out and it's the best blow out ever. Not sure if I can credit the DC or the blowout cream for that.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Jun 1, 2015)

Deep Cond with SSI Banana Brulee.


----------



## CluelessJL (Jun 1, 2015)

Gulp - time for my weekly confession. Yesterday's mix contained:

Tresemme remoisture
Jopack caffeine
Tresemme breakage control
Emu oil conditioner
CoN intense
Coconut milk (sort of; it was creamed coconut but rehydrated with much less water than on the instructions)
JBCO
Glycerine
Silk amino acid powder.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 1, 2015)

CluelessJL said:


> Gulp - time for my weekly confession. Yesterday's mix contained:
> 
> Tresemme remoisture
> Jopack caffeine
> ...



You make me feel bad about my 2 ingredient mixes 

Doing a deep conditioning steam now with Shea Moisture JBCO Masque mixed with a few drops of peppermint oil and dulse.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 1, 2015)

Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner + SSI Avocado


----------



## kupenda (Jun 1, 2015)

In shower dc with ORS Hair Mayo earlier today. My hair feels good still


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 4, 2015)

DCing now with the Shea Moisture Superfruit Mask under the dryer for about 30 minutes
I prepooed with the Purification Mask


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 6, 2015)

Soaking with: b.a.s.k. Whiskey-Vanilla Pre-Poo
Will DC/Steam with: Tiiva Coffee & Cupaucua DC'er


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jun 6, 2015)

DC'd with SM JBCO mask for  1hr under a plastic cap (30 mins with heat).


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 7, 2015)

Nightingale said:


> DCed with ITDF Intense Moisture Cream and avocado oil.



Same.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 7, 2015)

Dcing with Silk Dreams Razzberry Coconut Affair under Hair Therapy Wrap for 45 minutes.


----------



## CluelessJL (Jun 7, 2015)

A couple of weeks ago I bought creamed coconut. I thought I was going to be getting an actual cream, but when I opened the pack (and read the instructions on the side properly ) it was a solid block, like a bar of soap. The idea is to chop a piece off and mix it with boiling water to make coconut milk.

So the last couple of weeks I've been mixing some with a small amount of water to make a thick paste, and adding that to my DC. It seems to be having a nice effect on my hair, but the problem is that because I'm using less water than you're supposed to, the paste still has lots of little flecks of solid coconut in it. No matter how much I rinse, I still end up with white flecks through my hair when I'm done.

Has anyone had any success with creamed coconut in this form? Otherwise I think I need to give it up as a bad job and try to find something that's already in cream form...


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 7, 2015)

Dc'd with Claudie's Normalizing DC under heat.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 7, 2015)

Deep conditioned with a mix of Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture, Silk Amino Acids, and Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose under a heat cap.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Jun 7, 2015)

Dc'd with SSI Avocado Cond.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 8, 2015)

CluelessJL said:


> A couple of weeks ago I bought creamed coconut. I thought I was going to be getting an actual cream, but when I opened the pack (and read the instructions on the side properly ) it was a solid block, like a bar of soap. The idea is to chop a piece off and mix it with boiling waster to make coconut milk.
> 
> So the last couple of weeks I've been mixing some with a small amount of water to make a thick paste, and adding that to my DC. It seems to be having a nice effect on my hair, but the problem is that because I'm using less water than you're supposed to, the paste still has lots of little flecks of solid coconut in it. No matter how much I rinse, I still end up with white flecks through my hair when I'm done.
> 
> Has anyone had any success with creamed coconut in this form? Otherwise I think I need to give it up as a bad job and try to find something that's already in cream form...



I can't remember if creamed coconut is just grainy when diluted. If you haven't already, try diluting with boiling water beforehand. And/or try grating it first to break it down. If all fails, coconut milk in the can is something quite nice to use in a mix.


----------



## randi415 (Jun 8, 2015)

My hair was super soft after DC'n w/ APB not easily broken. I love this stuff, glad I gave it another chance instead of getting rid of it after the first use. It still doesn't feel like it will be good going on, there's no slip, but my hair feels soooo good after rinsing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 11, 2015)

Steamed/DC'ed with: Naturelle Grow's Herbal Blends


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2015)

Deep conditioning steam with Shea Moisture Jamaican Black Castor Oil Masque mixed with dulse.


----------



## theRaven (Jun 12, 2015)

Wednesday I deep conditioned with the L'Oreal Hair Balm for about 10 minutes, no heat. Laziness got the best of me :|


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 13, 2015)

Steam DCed for 30 minutes.


----------



## HaveSomeWine (Jun 13, 2015)

I generally use hair cholesterol. I always buy the brand HollyWood Beauty. I leave it on while I shower and I take pretty long so I would say about ten to twenty minutes of deep conditioning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 13, 2015)

Used:
SM Purification Hair Masque on dry Hair (under plastic cap)
Naturelle Grow's Herbal Blend


----------



## kupenda (Jun 13, 2015)

Got a nice dc planned for tonight. I'm thinking I'll mix a little Honey Hemp with SD Shea What for a softer texture and more spreadability


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 13, 2015)

DC'd today with KJ Naturals Raspberry and Coconut DC. This was my first time using it and I loved the tingling sensation it caused on my scalp. I will have to use it a few more times to give a full review but so far so good.


----------



## CluelessJL (Jun 14, 2015)

DCing on dry hair first so I only have to wash once. Really not feeling like doing much this weekend 
Larger quantity of conditioner needed for dry hair, so I took the opportunity to use up more of the products I won't repurchase along with the good ones - I've got half my stash on my head right now 

Tresemme remoisture
Tresemme damage control
Parneveau hair mayo
CoN intense
emu oil conditioner
jopak caffeine
coconut cream
emu oil
glycerine
SAA
castor oil
EOs (orange, tea tree, peppermint, rosemary).


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 14, 2015)

Shampoo: Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat
Protein: Joico K-PAK
Moisture: Joico Moisture Recovery Balm + Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture + castor oil


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 15, 2015)

Steaming with Shea Moisture Jamaican Black Castor Oil Masque mixed with dulse and peppermint oil.


----------



## randi415 (Jun 15, 2015)

DC'd yesterday with Naturellegrow's Blue Malva DC for about 30 min. My hair felt super strong afterwards, soft and STRONG. Me likey!!


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jun 15, 2015)

Did a protein treatment yesterday with Komaza Care Protein Strengthener and followed up with Silk Elements Nourishing Conditioner. 

My hair feels really soft today and I have good definition on my ends.


----------



## theRaven (Jun 15, 2015)

B_Phlyy said:


> Did a protein treatment yesterday with Komaza Care Protein Strengthener and followed up with Silk Elements Nourishing Conditioner.
> 
> My hair feels really soft today and I have good definition on my ends.


How long have you been using Komaza Care Protein Strengthener and how do you like it? Is it a mild protein or hard once a month protein treatment?


----------



## theRaven (Jun 15, 2015)

I deep conditioned with Organics Hair Mayonnaise for 2 hours under my heating wrap. Then for moisture I deep conditioned with Pantene 2 minute mask for an hour under my heating wrap. Also used Alter Ego Garlic treatment.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jun 16, 2015)

Mocha126 said:


> How long have you been using Komaza Care Protein Strengthener and how do you like it? Is it a mild protein or hard once a month protein treatment?



I've been using it sporadically about 6 months. It's pretty mild to me. I can get away with using it twice a month but I'm sure if I used it weekly, it wouldn't harm my hair. I use a lot of other protein based products which is why I only do this once every 2 weeks.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 17, 2015)

Deep conditioning steam with Shea Moisture Jamaican Black Castor Oil Masque mixed with dulse steeped in aloe vera juice and a few drops of peppermint oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 17, 2015)

Using:
Tiiva Naturals Coffee & Cupcuau DC'er (Steaming)


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jun 18, 2015)

Last night I made bad mistake of mixing a non deep conditioner with a deep conditioner to stretch it. My hair dried under my towel in 5 minutes. 

The two conditioners I mixed were Naturally Silk Elements Deep Nourishing Conditioner (DC) and Schwarzkopf Essence Ultime Omega Repair and Moisture Conditioner (the quick/rinse out). I've used the Silk Elements one so I know that one does work. So glad they were only sample sizes so I don't have to endure them anymore.


----------



## lovelycurls (Jun 18, 2015)

Steamed dc'd yesterday with Shea moisture anti breakage mask! ~ Love this mask for shedding!!!


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 19, 2015)

Steam DCing with ITDF Intense Moisture Creme and Avocado Oil


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 19, 2015)

Steaming with Shea Moisture Jamaican Black Castor Oil Masque mixed with dulse steeped in aloe vera juice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 20, 2015)

Steaming with:
Hairveda's Sitrinillah


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jun 20, 2015)

DC'd with APB's ayurvedic mud mask for 1hr.


----------



## CluelessJL (Jun 21, 2015)

The dry dc worked quite nicely last week and I'm still feeling pretty hair lazy, so I think I'll do the same this week.


----------



## theRaven (Jun 22, 2015)

Sometime Thursday or Friday I deep conditioned with Organics Hair Mayonnaise for a few hours. Then used Aussie Moist deep conditioner for about half an hour.


----------



## TraciChanel (Jun 22, 2015)

Dc'ed on Saturday with LUSH Retread conditioner mixed with TJ NourishSpa, under heat cap for about an hour.


----------



## randi415 (Jun 22, 2015)

DC'd w/ SMPM over the weekend. I usually use this as a pre poo/scalp tx before I DC but I was being lazy.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 22, 2015)

Deep conditioning steam now with Shea Moisture Jamaican Black Castor Oil mixed with aloe vera juice/dulse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 24, 2015)

b.a.s.k. Vanilla-Whiskey Hair Repairative Soak under Saran Wrap. (Pre-Rx) on Dry Hair

Cathy Howse UBH (under dryer for about 20 minutes)

Steam with: Naturelle Grow Herbal Blends


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 25, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Deep conditioning steam now with Shea Moisture Jamaican Black Castor Oil mixed with aloe vera juice/dulse.



Same today except I pulled some of the dulse out of the aloe vera juice and pressed it against my edges... it made a paste so I put it all around my edges and under the steamer now.


----------



## HaveSomeWine (Jun 25, 2015)

Just used up the last of my Hollywood Beauty Carrot Cholesterol. I'm obsessed with this brand.


----------



## theRaven (Jun 26, 2015)

Deep conditioned with Organics Hair Mayonnaise under my heating cap for two hours. For moisture deep conditioned with Aussie Moist 3 minute Moist miracle for two hours under the hearing cap. Nothing compares to this moisture deep conditioner   Also conditioned with Alter Ego Garlic Treatment.

I came to the conclusion my hair conditions better in medium sized braids than in soft soggy twists.


----------



## theRaven (Jun 26, 2015)

Can anyone recommend an awesome, on the ground, hard protein conditioner for me please? I love Organics Hair Mayonnaise and use it weekly for my fine hair, but it is pretty mild. I need something stronger for my hair. (No Aphogee, long process, very messy, and did nothing for my hair)

My hair: natural
fine
dense
puffy and tangles easily at the roots, defined curls at the middle and ends
dries very fast
a little past APL
has some heat damage


----------



## julzinha (Jun 26, 2015)

Mocha126 said:


> Can anyone recommend an awesome, on the ground, hard protein conditioner for me please? I love Organics Hair Mayonnaise and use it weekly for my fine hair, but it is pretty mild. I need something stronger for my hair. (No Aphogee, long process, very messy, and did nothing for my hair)
> 
> My hair: natural
> fine
> ...


Nexus Emergencee is much loved. Also, Neutral Protein Filler is great!


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 26, 2015)

DC'ing right now with Claudies Normalizing DC under coffee.


----------



## theRaven (Jun 26, 2015)

julzinha said:


> Nexus Emergencee is much loved. Also, Neutral Protein Filler is great!


Thank you very much. Will go shopping for it this upcoming week


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 27, 2015)

Will Steam with:
Naturelle Grow's Herbal Blend.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 27, 2015)

Shampoo: Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat
Protein: Joico K-PAK
Moisture: Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture


----------



## kupenda (Jun 27, 2015)

Dc'ed yesterday with ORS Hair Mayo. Meh


----------



## CluelessJL (Jun 28, 2015)

This week's mix:

Creamed coconut
tresemme remoisture
emu oil conditioner
caffeine conditioner
CoN intense
ors mayo
neem powder
castor oil
SAA
EOs
emu oil.

Reaching the bottom of a few bottles now, so hopefully this stretch of mixing everything under the sun to use things up will be over soon!


----------



## mzteaze (Jun 28, 2015)

Today:

Intense hair plus protein, SAA and JBCO mixed in.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 28, 2015)

Tomorrow I will be DCing with Naturelle Grow's Thick and Rich DC. I was supposed to do it today, but the way this laziness is set up...


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jun 28, 2015)

So I'm going to join this challenge to hold myself accountable. Since I bleached my hair I'm going to need to be on top of deepconditioning more. I have 3 different Shea Moisture DCs and then I'm going to incorporating henna glosses and the aphogee 2 minute and protein filler to balance it out. The shea moisture ones I have an issue of them being thick so I'm going to have work out how I want to use them exactly.


----------



## randi415 (Jun 29, 2015)

DC'd with KC stellar strands Saturday. Left it on way longer than needed, ran a few errands and I kinda forgot about it. It doesn't feel all that great going on or rinsing off but my hair always feels really good afterwards.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 30, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Deep conditioning steam now with Shea Moisture Jamaican Black Castor Oil mixed with aloe vera juice/dulse.



Same tonight.


----------



## theRaven (Jun 30, 2015)

Sunday I deep conditioned with L'Oreal Damage Repair Hair Balm for two hours. No moisture conditioning after wards.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jul 1, 2015)

Doing an overnight dc with the Shea Moisture Noni and Monoi hair masque. It's the one in the lime green jar. it went on like butter and seemed to melt in my hair. I hope it feels as good rinsing out as it does applying it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 1, 2015)

Did:
Mission:Condition Caramel Treatment (under dryer)
Cathy Howse UBH (under dryer)
Steamed with: Hairveda's Sitrinillah


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jul 1, 2015)

DC'd for 1hr with LACE brahmi DC under a conditioning cap.


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 1, 2015)

Deep conditioning steam with Shea Moisture Jamaican Black Castor Oil Masque.


----------



## HaveSomeWine (Jul 2, 2015)

Just cowashed with Herbal Essences Smooth Collection Conditioner and deep conditioner with a mix of  Hollywood Beauty Tea Tree Cholesterol with Shea Butter and Aloe, honey, green tea matcha powder and pistachio oil. Currently wearing a wash and go done using the LOC method.


----------



## kupenda (Jul 3, 2015)

Touched up my dye in the back (still hot pink) and added Jessicurl Deep Treatment to the dye and the rest of my head as well. It has very very very little slip. Almost nonexistent. The smell is soft enough not to irritate my nose too much. But the lack of good spreadability and slippiness, coupled with the fact that it's so daggone thick and I have to beat the bottle to make it come out, has me a little worried. Also, I'm pretty sure it doesn't contain any protein *womp womp*

ETA: Yeah this conditioner is a no. What a let down


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 3, 2015)

DC'ing right now with Naturelle Grow's Marshmallow Root Slipper Elm DC. I love how this DC goes on the so smoothly and how it makes the hair feel. This is a winner as always. I can always depend these products.


----------



## Nightingale (Jul 3, 2015)

DCing with ITDF intense moisture cream and avocado oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2015)

DC'ing with: Hairveda Sitrinilliah


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 4, 2015)

Pre-poo: Vatika oil
Shampoo: Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat
Moisture: Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jul 5, 2015)

DCing now with Naturale Grow's Thick and Rich DC with APB's Green Powerhouse Oil on scalp
Ion know y'all. Application the second time around wasn't as smooth as it was last week. Hmmmm...


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 6, 2015)

Deep conditioning steam with Shea Moisture Superfruit 10 in 1 Masque


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2015)

Deep Conditioning with:
Cathy Howse UBH (under dryer)
Naturelle Grow's Herbal Blend (under Steamer)


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 8, 2015)

I did a dc Monday evening with Kerastase Elixir Ultime and Silk Elements Mega Moisture treatment


----------



## Neomorph (Jul 9, 2015)

Deep Conditioning with Shea Moisture Manuka Honey and Mafura Oil Intensive Hydration Masque underneath a platinum conditioning cap. 

Lately I've been deep conditioning directly after I shampoo my hair. I also wring out the extra water in my hair before I put on the treatment so that it doesn't slip off. My hair seems to respond really well to doing this.


----------



## theRaven (Jul 9, 2015)

Sometime either Sunday or Monday I deep conditioned with Organics Hair Mayonnaise for two hours, no heat cap. Surprisingly my hair came out fabulous. I definitely believe its better to deep condition in small braids.


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 9, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Deep conditioning steam with Shea Moisture Superfruit 10 in 1 Masque



Same now.


----------



## HaveSomeWine (Jul 9, 2015)

Shampooed with Tresemme Naturals Moisture Shampoo and deep conditioned with a mix of Hollywood Beauty Tea Trea Cholesterol with Shea Butter & Aloe, honey, green tea matcha powder and pistachio oil. Happy to report that for another week in a row, I have noticed a great reduction in hair fall. I lost less hair (last wash was a week ago today) than when I used to wash and detangle every few days. Green Tea for shedding is the real deal.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 9, 2015)

Shampoo: Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat and Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture
Conditioner: Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture and SheScentIt Okra Reconstructor


----------



## uofmpanther (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm doing a DC overnight with Curl Junkie Deep Fix. I used to love this stuff when I first big chopped, but I just used half a jar in one sitting now that my hair is longer


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 11, 2015)

Dc'ing right now under my conditioning cap with Marie Dean's Seaweed and Rice DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 11, 2015)

Used: b.a.s.k. Whiskey-Vanilla as a Pre-Soak
Used: Cathy Howse under Dryer for about 20 minutes
Steamed: BoBeam's DC'er


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 11, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Deep conditioning steam with Shea Moisture Superfruit 10 in 1 Masque



Did this again today.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 12, 2015)

DCing at the moment with SM Anti-Breakage Masque.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 13, 2015)

DC'ing with:
Mission:Condition's Honey Marshmallow DC'er


----------



## Nightingale (Jul 13, 2015)

Nightingale said:


> DCing with ITDF intense moisture cream and avocado oil.


Doing this again, with steam.


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 15, 2015)

Deep conditioning steam with Shea Moisture 10 n 1 Masque mixed with dulse-steeped coconut water.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 18, 2015)

Either BoBeam's Deep Conditioning Hair Crème OR...Mission:Condition's Honey & Marshmallow.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 18, 2015)

Dc'ing right now with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream and sealed in in with GSO.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jul 19, 2015)

DC'd with Wella Conditioner mixed with sunflower oil. 

My hair today was not as soft as normal and kind of crunchy. Won't be using this again.


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 21, 2015)

Deep conditioning steam with Shea Moisture Tahitian Noni Masque mixed with coconut water/dulse.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm in need of a dc. I'll be using Masquintense mixed with Ampli Ciment (both by Kerastase)


----------



## curlyTisME (Jul 22, 2015)

I will use my Manuka Honey masque by SM for this weekends DC. I love it.


----------



## lovelycurls (Jul 22, 2015)

Did a prepoo homemade mask for 1hr with
Honey
Banana
Evco
Avocado
* Conditioned hair after cleansing with
shea moisture yucca volumizing conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2015)

Under Dryer with: Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair DC'er

Will Steam with: Mission:Condition's Honey Marshmallow DC'er


----------



## kupenda (Jul 22, 2015)

DCing with Silk Dreams Shea What mixed with ORS Shealicious for dry, damaged hair (in the yogurt cup thing). Dye and ORS on bleached hair. Under the dryer for 20 minutes, will let cool during housework


----------



## theRaven (Jul 22, 2015)

I deep conditioned with Organics Hair Mayonnaise for quite a few hours under a heat cap. Then I deep conditioned with Aussie 3 minute moist. I missed conditioning my hair. It needed some serious TLC


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 23, 2015)

Deep conditioning steam with Shea Moisture Yucca and Plantain Anti-Breakage Masque


----------



## HaveSomeWine (Jul 23, 2015)

I prepooed with a hot oil treatment of pistachio oil infused with cinnamon and sage and deep conditioned with a mix of Hollywood Beauty Tea Tree Cholesterol, honey, kelp powder and pistachio oil. It left my curls very shiny and defined.


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 24, 2015)

ExquisitelyAlien said:


> I prepooed with a hot oil treatment of pistachio oil infused with cinnamon and sage and deep conditioned with a mix of Hollywood Beauty Tea Tree Cholesterol, honey, kelp powder and pistachio oil. It left my curls very shiny and defined.



How do you like pistachio oil and what does it do for your hair?


----------



## HaveSomeWine (Jul 24, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> How do you like pistachio oil and what does it do for your hair?



I like pistachio oil because it's a medium weight oil. It doesn't weigh down my fine hair but it's heavy enough to be nourishing.    I used to use macadamia nut oil for the same reason but tried this oil because I found it for a cheaper price. It's nourishing and high in ceramides which are excellent for natural hair. Rice bran oil is also really good and I will be ordering some soon.


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 24, 2015)

ExquisitelyAlien said:


> I like pistachio oil because it's a medium weight oil. It doesn't weigh down my fine hair but it's heavy enough to be nourishing.    I used to use macadamia nut oil for the same reason but tried this oil because I found it for a cheaper price. It's nourishing and high in ceramics which are excellent for natural hair. Rice bran oil is also really good and I will be ordering some soon.



I like rice bran oil a lot... works like grape seed oil for me... Let us know how it works for you

Thanks for the info!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2015)

Used:
BoBeam Deep Conditioning Crème (for Pre-Poo)
Cathy Howse UBH (under dryer 20 minutes)
Jakeala's Ginger/Mustard DC'er (under Steamer)


----------



## theRaven (Jul 25, 2015)

Washed my hair yesterday because my whole head was immersed in ocean water at the beach. So I washed and deep conditioned with the L'Oreal Anti-Breakage Hair Balm and my hair soaked it upppppp. Afterwards my curls felt so soft and fluffy


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 25, 2015)

Shampoo: Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat
Moisture: Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture + SheScentIt Okra Reconstructor + Vatika oil


----------



## CluelessJL (Jul 26, 2015)

I misjudged how much coconut cream was left in the carton, so today's DC is about 40% coconut cream! Also in the mix:
Tresemme moisture rich
Caffeine conditioner
Emu oil conditioner
ORS mayo
Silk amino acids
Emu oil
Castor oil
Honey
Glycerine.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jul 26, 2015)

DCing now with Annabelle's Perfect Blends Bamboo and Algae Strengthening mask and APB Green Power House oil on scalp with heat for 30 minutes


----------



## CodeRed (Jul 27, 2015)

Deep conditioning steam with Shea Moisture Yucca and Plantain Anti-Breakage Masque mixed with coconut water/dulse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2015)

Using:
Jakeala's Ginger Root & Mustard Seed DC'er to Steam with


----------



## HaveSomeWine (Jul 31, 2015)

Deep Conditioned with Toque Magico Emergencia Keratin Repair Formula followed by my usual cholesterol mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 1, 2015)

Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair (under dryer 20 minutes) *requires heat*
Mission:Condition's Honey & Mashmallow DC'er (under Steamer 40 minutes)


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 1, 2015)

Dc'd with Naturelle Grow's Chamomile and Burdock DC. Firs time using it and I loved the way it just melted into my strands and it has plenty of slip.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 2, 2015)

Dcing w/SSI Riche & Bekura YAM mix under hair therapy wrap for an hour.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 2, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> Dcing w/SSI Riche & Bekura YAM mix under hair therapy wrap for an hour.


Hey lady! @Froreal3 

DCing now with Naturale Grow's Irish Moss DC and Annabelle's Perfect Blends Green Powerhouse Oil under soft bonnet dryer for 30 minutes


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 2, 2015)

Rozlewis said:


> Dc'd with Naturelle Grow's Chamomile and Burdock DC. Firs time using it and I loved the way it just melted into my strands and it has plenty of slip.



Her newer DCs I've been trying have been pretty good, but this one has my heart!


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 3, 2015)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Hey lady! @Froreal3
> 
> DCing now with Naturale Grow's Irish Moss DC and Annabelle's Perfect Blends Green Powerhouse Oil under soft bonnet dryer for 30 minutes



@NaturallyATLPCH Hey sis! I know, been a minute! Lots of stuff going on. How is the Naturelle Grow DC?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 3, 2015)

Froreal3 said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH Hey sis! I know, been a minute! Lots of stuff going on. How is the Naturelle Grow DC?



I didn't like it. It didn't give my hair the softness that the Thick and Rich did. I'm going to use it up as a prepoo. What I'm discovering is my hair likes DCs with aloe, Shea, or both. And neither ingredient is in the Irish Moss. @Froreal3


----------



## curlyTisME (Aug 4, 2015)

Will do an overnight DC tonight with my SM Manuka Honey masque.


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 5, 2015)

Deep conditioning steam with coconut cream (Thai Kitchen).


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 5, 2015)

Yesterday, I steam DCed with ITDF Intense Moisture Creme and Avocado Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 5, 2015)

Will use:
Jakeala's Ginger Root and Mustard Seed Deep Conditioner


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 8, 2015)

Dc'ing right now with Claudie's Normalizing DC under my conditioning cap for 30 mins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 8, 2015)

Using:
Jakeala's Ginger Root & Mustard Seed DC'er


----------



## theRaven (Aug 8, 2015)

Deep Conditioning with Organics Hair Mayonnaise under heat cap for two hours. Now deep conditioning with Aussie Moist for one hour.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 8, 2015)

Shampoo: Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat
Conditioners: Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture + Ultrasheen Duo Tex Protein Conditioner


----------



## Golden75 (Aug 9, 2015)

Terrible that I forgot I was in this challenge  DC-ing on dry hair with SSI Okra, bout to find my moisturizing DC, will report back!

Eta: used ssi banana brule


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 9, 2015)

DCing now with APB's Broccoli and Avocado and Smoothing Conditioner with APB's Green Powerhouse oil


----------



## naturalyogini (Aug 9, 2015)

shampooed with Aestelance GL shampoo, 1/2 hr under heating cap with Aestelance Repair Emulsion--rinsed out. 1/2 hr under heating cap with Aestelance Hair Repair protein conditioner rinsed out and smoothed a little Miss Jessie's Super Sweet back and light rinse.  Hadn't done a protein treatment in a month and my hair was breaking like crazy.  After this conditioning treatment, my hair felt soft and strong.

Now if I could just find a leave-in that works.  Tried Carol's Daughter Marula leave-in and it detangles but doesn't soften my hair.  As I am softens somewhat, but doesn't detangle.  Sigh...


----------



## B_Phlyy (Aug 10, 2015)

Been DCing with GVP Nexxus Humectress from Sally's. Almost as good as the original. I feel I have to use a little more product to get the same results as the original does. Still makes hair really soft though.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 11, 2015)

Yesterday, I steam DCed with ITDF Intense Moisture Cream and Avocado Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 12, 2015)

Today:
Pre-Rx with BoBeam's Conditioning Hair Crème (under wig at work)
Sitting under Dryer now with: Mission:Condition's Caramel Treatment
Steaming with: Jessicurl's Weekly Deep Treatment


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 14, 2015)

Black tea rinse under Softee Cholesterol. Steaming now.


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 15, 2015)

DC'ing with Silk Dreams Avocado Pudding and sealed it in with some JBCO and Olive Oil mix under my conditioning cap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 15, 2015)

Steaming with: Jessicurl Weekly Deep Treatment


----------



## CluelessJL (Aug 16, 2015)

Post relaxer DC of Keracare Humecto mixed with Motions Moisture Plus.

I also did a mid-protein step with Aphogee 2-minute.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 16, 2015)

DCing now with Soultanicals Afrotastic DC with a little APB Green Powerhouse Oil under dryer for about 30 minutes


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 16, 2015)

@NaturallyATLPCH 

How are you liking the Afrotastic Curl Elastic?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 16, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> How are you liking the Afrotastic Curl Elastic?


 
See my review in the August Hits and Misses thread .


----------



## kupenda (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm in dire need of a quality DC. Will shampoo and update with my products in a bit. Finger detangling now


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 18, 2015)

Deep conditioning steam with Queen Helene Cholesterol with Ginseng.


----------



## theRaven (Aug 18, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Deep conditioning steam with Queen Helene Cholesterol with Ginseng.



Mmmmm I hear this brand is really good. How do you like this version with Ginseng?


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 18, 2015)

Mocha126 said:


> Mmmmm I hear this brand is really good. How do you like this version with Ginseng?



Meh. My new growth liked it better than the relaxed parts of my hair... It wasn't as detangling as I wanted it to be and it didn't really make my hair soft... My hair only softened up after my leave in (Shea Moisture Kids Detangler) and blow dry. Washing it out my hair wasn't really soft. I'm going to try the Queen Helene Super Cholesterol I bought (in the 2 lb pump container) and see how that goes. I swear I used the regular one when I was in high school and it worked really well.


----------



## theRaven (Aug 18, 2015)

Deep conditioning with the last drops of Organics Hair Mayonnaise and an add on of Shea Moisture Anti Breakage Masque. Now I'm on the moisture part with Aussie Moist and Alter Ego Garlic Treatment. All under my pink heating cap and pink princess robe


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 19, 2015)

Deep conditioning steam with white tea rinse and Queen Helene Super Cholesterol on top.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 19, 2015)

DC'ing with:
Cathy Howse UBH (under dryer 20 minutes)
Jessicurl WDT (under Steamer 30-40 minutes)


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 21, 2015)

Deep conditioning steam with GVP Detangler.


----------



## kupenda (Aug 21, 2015)

DC'ing with a mix of Jessicurl Deep Treatment, ORS Hair Masque, and Silk Dreams Shea What. Plus dye in my bleached parts. But now I feel too lazy to rinse it out and style my hair. If i wasn't going out tomorrow morning, I'd let it sit overnight. Ah well


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 22, 2015)

DC'ing with: Mission:Condition's Honey & Marshmallow DC'er


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 22, 2015)

DC'd with Naturelle Grows Chamomile and Burdock DC over coffee under heat.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 23, 2015)

DCing with Soultanicals Afrotastic Curl Elastic with APB Green Powerhouse oil with body heat. Will do for about an hour.


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 24, 2015)

Deep conditioning steam with black tea rinse under Shea Moisture Manuka Honey Masque


----------



## betteron2day (Aug 24, 2015)

@Rozlewis how did you like that naturelle conditioner? i have it but i havent used it yet. Saturday i deep conditioned with the sweet Green naturelle conditioner.


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 24, 2015)

betteron2day said:


> @Rozlewis how did you like that naturelle conditioner? i have it but i havent used it yet. Saturday i deep conditioned with the sweet Green naturelle conditioner.



@betteron2day 

My hair loves all of the Naturelle Grow DC's that I have tried so far. It is very similar to the Slippery Elm Marshmallow Root and Cinnamon DC. These conditioners seem to melt into my hair and leaves my hair very moisturized. I did a protein treatment this weekend so I used the Chamomile and Burdock Root because it is protein-free. Also, the container has lots of slip. I also have the Sweet Greens but have not used it yet. Did you like that DC?


----------



## betteron2day (Aug 24, 2015)

@Rozlewis Thanks. I have the Slippery Elm as well and have not tried it. I love the way my hair feels soft and silky after using the Sweet Greens. This might be might go to DC's.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 25, 2015)

Prepooed under dryer with Tresemme and Frac. Coconut Oil & Sunflower oil. Steam DCed with ITDF Intense Moisture Cream & Avocado oil.


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 26, 2015)

Deep conditioning steam with Shea Moisture Fruit Fusion Masque over black tea rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 26, 2015)

Under Dryer with:
Cathy Howse UBH (20 minutes)

Steaming with:
Jessicurl's Weekly Deep Treatment


----------



## theRaven (Aug 26, 2015)

Yesterday Deep conditioning with Shea Moisture Anti-Breakage Masque for around 3hours. Aussie Moist and Alter Ego Garlic Treatment for about 2hours.


----------



## theRaven (Aug 26, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Deep conditioning steam with Shea Moisture Fruit Fusion Masque over black tea rinse.



Girlie, how many times a week do you deep condition your hair  ? It must be soft, fluffly, and swangy by now!


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 26, 2015)

Mocha126 said:


> Girlie, how many times a week do you deep condition your hair  ? It must be soft, fluffly, and swangy by now!



 I deep condition 3 times a week. I've been doing that for at least the past 4 months because my hair was in need of A LOT of care. I wanted it to be as strong, healthy and moisturized as possible before my next relaxer, which is going to be partly corrective. Plus, I wanted to try stuff 

My hair does feel soft and stronger. I'm looking forward to my relaxer so I don't have to deal with these different textures and deep conditioning 3 times a week just to keep it decent. I did a combination of bad things over the past year so I'm hoping this gets my hair back on track. I know my technique and basically what products I want to use. Hopefully I'll be good and not stray


----------



## CluelessJL (Aug 27, 2015)

Dang, my hair really seems to like Aphogee 2-minute and love Keracare humecto. Those were supposed to be my relaxer-day-only products!!


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 28, 2015)

Deep conditioning steam now with GVP Conditioning Balm over black tea rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 29, 2015)

DC'ing with:
Cathy Howse UBH (under dryer)
Mission:Condition's Honey & Marshmallow (under steamer)


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 30, 2015)

Dc'ing now with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Cream Dream under my conditioning cap.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 30, 2015)

DCing now with Annabelle's Perfect Blends Bamboo and Algae Strengthening Mask and Green Powerhouse Oil

This oil is slowly becoming HG. I love the way it works with my DCs.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 30, 2015)

Quickie dc with Loreal Damage Erasing balm


----------



## kupenda (Aug 30, 2015)

DC'ing with heat and then letting it set overnight. Hodge podge of leftover conditioners. Cholesterol, Shea What, ORS, etc


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 31, 2015)

Shampoo: Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat
Conditioners: Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture + SheScentIt Okra Reconstructer


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 2, 2015)

Elucence Moisture Repair under dryer 20 minutes

Cathy Howse UBH under dryer 20 minutes

Jessicurl Deep  Treatment under steamer 30 minutes


----------



## felic1 (Sep 2, 2015)

@IDareT'sHair... you still ain't no joke. Three treatments. I bet your hair loves you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 2, 2015)

@felic1 
I needed something today.  Rough Day.


----------



## theRaven (Sep 2, 2015)

Yesterday I Deep conditioned with Shea Moisture Anti-Breakage Masque for around 2hours. Used Aussie Moist and Alter Ego Garlic Treatment for about 15 minutes.


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 3, 2015)

Deep conditioning steam now with Shea Moisture Yucca & Plantain Anti-Breakage Masque over green tea rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2015)

Under Dryer: Cathy Howse UBH  D'Cer 20 minutes
Under Steamer: Jasmine Bath & Beauty's Avocado & Silk DC'er 60 minutes


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 5, 2015)

Dc'ing right now with KJ's Tingly DC. I love how easy this DC goes on with all its m moisturizing properties. Not to mention the tingly sensation that I experience.


----------



## Harina (Sep 5, 2015)

I know there are already so many deep conditioners listed in this thread but can someone just recommend five right now to me and I will choose one of them to try next. Besides Aussie Moist. I am tired of this and want to try something new! I have wooly fine hair.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 7, 2015)

Overnight Pre-poo: Vatika + Castor Oils
Shampoo: Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat
Conditioners: Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture + MT Mix


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 7, 2015)

Harina said:


> I know there are already so many deep conditioners listed in this thread but can someone just recommend five right now to me and I will choose one of them to try next. Besides Aussie Moist. I am tired of this and want to try something new! I have wooly fine hair.


 @Harina I like Giovanni Smooth as Silk and Joico Moisturizing Treatment Balm.


----------



## Harina (Sep 7, 2015)

NappyNelle said:


> @Harina I like Giovanni Smooth as Silk and Joico Moisturizing Treatment Balm.



Thnak you I was eyeing that Giovanni Smooth as Silk but wasn't sure if I wanted to get it because I was let down by that popular leave in of theirs. I guess I might as well try it. It's not too expensive.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Sep 7, 2015)

DCing now with Marie Dean Hemp and Aloe Conditioner w/ Annabelle's Green Powerhouse Oil under the dryer for 30 minutes


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 7, 2015)

Deep conditioning now with Shea Moisture Anti-Breakage Masque and a thin layer of oil mix on top.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Sep 7, 2015)

DC'd using SM JBCO masque with heat and rinse out in AM.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hello ladies.  I'm back and im DCing right now with Carols Daughter Black vanilla hair smoothie. I'll probably rinse sometime tomorrow
Missed you guys


----------



## theRaven (Sep 8, 2015)

Sunday I deep conditioned with Shea Moisture Anti-Breakage Masque for around 1 hour.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2015)

Cathy Howse UBH (under dryer 20 minutes)
Jasmine Bath & Beauty Avocado DC'er (under Steamer 40 minutes)


----------



## Harina (Sep 8, 2015)

Ended up buying the Joico Moisture Recovery Balm instead. I hope it does me good.


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 10, 2015)

Deep conditioning steam with GVP Conditioning Balm.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 11, 2015)

Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair DC'er (under Dryer)

Jasmine Bath & Beauty's Avocado & Silk DC'er (under Steamer)


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 11, 2015)

Steam DCed with ITDF Intense Moisture Creme


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 12, 2015)

DC'd with KJ Naturals tingly DC on the left side of my head and Naturelle Grows Herbal Blends on the right side over coffee and under my conditioning cap.

Just trying to use up some opened conditioners but this tingly sensation on my left side is all of dat. I love this conditioner.


----------



## kupenda (Sep 13, 2015)

DC'd with ORS HairRepair. I think I'll finger detangle and moisturize with bekura Honey Latte, then braid most of my hair back so I can wig it tomorrow


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Sep 13, 2015)

Dry DCed with Marie Dean's Aloe and Hemp Conditioner
I know this isn't the hit or miss thread, but I really hate this conditioner.


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 14, 2015)

Deep conditioning steam with Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat Conditioner.


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 16, 2015)

Steam DCed with ITDF Intense Moisture Creme and Avocado Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 16, 2015)

Under Dryer = Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair DC'er @charmtreese  Are you still enjoying this?

Under Steamer = Jasmine Bath & Beauty's Avocado & Silk DC"er


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 18, 2015)

Deep conditioning steam with Silicon Mix Bambu.


----------



## theRaven (Sep 18, 2015)

Yesterday I used up the last drops of my L'Oreal Damage Repair Erasing Balm and braided my hair up and left the deep conditioner in overnight. I rinses out this morning, my hair feels nice and soft and extra curly and extra springy


----------



## kanozas (Sep 18, 2015)

Sitting under a mask right now.  Silicon mix, Nene's Secret MM mask and shikakai-amla-aritha tea all added in.  It's my double deep-conditioning, scalp exfoliator and henna treatment softener in one.  So far, so good.


----------



## Beamodel (Sep 19, 2015)

Dc'd with Bee Mine Beautiful DC under my Laila Ali Soft Bonnet dryer for 40 mins.


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 19, 2015)

kanozas said:


> Nene's Secret MM mask



Now does this work for you? Have you tried it by itself? I saw these products on clearance at WalMart some time ago but never heard of them...


----------



## kanozas (Sep 19, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Now does this work for you? Have you tried it by itself? I saw these products on clearance at WalMart some time ago but never heard of them...




I like it.  Got mine at Dollartree and now they have none.     It's very moisturizing and buttery.


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 19, 2015)

kanozas said:


> I like it.  Got mine at Dollartree and now they have none.     It's very moisturizing and buttery.


Yeah there's a link on Google to the Dollar Tree page that used to have it but it's gone... I'll look for it when I go to WalMart/Dollar Tree/Sally's and see if they have it.


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 19, 2015)

DC'd today with Naturelle Grow's Chamomile and Burdock Root Protein Free DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2015)

Under Dryer:  Cathy Howse UBH DC'er
Steamer:  Jasmine's Bath & Beauty Avocado and Silk DC'er


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 20, 2015)

Shampoo: Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat + Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture
Conditioners: Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture + Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 21, 2015)

DCing with ITDF intense moisture cream and avocado oil.


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 22, 2015)

Yesterday I steamed with Silicon Mix Bambu.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 23, 2015)

DC'ing with:

Cathy Howse UBH (under dryer 20 minutes)
Jasmine Bath & Beauty (under Steamer about 40 minutes)


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 23, 2015)

Dc'd last night on dry hair with with Claudies Avocado Intense DC.


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 25, 2015)

Deep conditioning steam with Pantene Beautiful Lengths conditioner.


----------



## theRaven (Sep 25, 2015)

I deep conditioned yesterday with Shea Moisture Anti-Breakage for a few hours under my heat cap. Then I used Aussie Moist for about an hour. I really want to try a new deep conditioner not sure what to get yet...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2015)

DC'ing with: Jasmine Bath & Beauty's Avocado & Silk in Black Vanilla & Currant


----------



## uofmpanther (Sep 27, 2015)

I'm doing a DC overnight with Hydratherma Naturals Amino plus protein. I hope it is ok overnight. It smells like juicy fruit.

ETA:  I like this so far.  I could definitely tell that the conditioner boosted my protein level, and my hair didn't have a problem with the fact that it was in overnight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 27, 2015)

uofmpanther said:


> I'm doing a DC overnight *with Hydratherma Naturals Amino plus protein.* I hope it is ok overnight. *It smells like juicy fruit*



@uofmpanther 
Good Stuff!.....


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 27, 2015)

Deep conditioning steam now with KeraCare Humecto.


----------



## CluelessJL (Sep 27, 2015)

Mix of tresemme silk, motions moisture plus, keracare humecto, aphogee 2 min and some SAA powder.


----------



## kupenda (Sep 27, 2015)

DC'd with Silk Dreams Mocha Silk Infusion. Love


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 28, 2015)

Dry deep conditioning with Giovanni.


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 30, 2015)

Deep conditioning steam now with Nairobi Humecta-Sil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 30, 2015)

Steaming right now with:
Jasmine Bath & Beauty's Avocado & Silk DC'er (Black Vanilla Currant)


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 3, 2015)

DC'd with Silk Dreams Shea What over coffee under steam.


----------



## uofmpanther (Oct 3, 2015)

DC overnight with Aubrey Organics Island Replenishing Conditioner (new formula)


----------



## all_1_length (Oct 4, 2015)

DC with Mixed Chicks for 5 minutes with heat.


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 4, 2015)

Deep conditioning steam now with Hair One Jojoba Oil Masque


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 4, 2015)

Elucence Moisture Repair (under dryer 20 minutes)
Cathy Howse UBH (under dryer 20 minutes)

Mission:Condition Marshmallow & Honey DC'er: (under Steamer)


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Oct 4, 2015)

Deep conditioned with Hairveda Methi Sativa system.


----------



## theRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

Deep conditioning with Shea Moisture Anti Breakage right now under my heating cap, almost an empty product. Sooooo I need to go buy that Shea Moisture 1 in 10 deep conditioner. I think my favorite deep conditioner for protein is ORS Hair Mayo...I miss my baby I need to buy some more.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 4, 2015)

DCed today with Camille Rose's Algae Renew DC and APB's Green Powerhouse oil under a plastic cap for a couple of hours


----------



## kupenda (Oct 5, 2015)

DCing with Silk Dreams Shea What under a dryer for 20 minutes


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 5, 2015)

DCing under a heat cap with Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 7, 2015)

Steaming with:
Mission:Condition's Honey & Marshmallow DC'er


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 7, 2015)

Deep conditioning steam with Nutress Moisturizing Protein Pack.


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 9, 2015)

DC'd with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream under my conditioning cap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 10, 2015)

DC'ing with:
Jasmine's Bath & Beauty Hibiscus DC'er (Tahitian Vanilla)


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 11, 2015)

Deep conditioning steam with Proclaim Argan Oil Intense Hydrating Masque.


----------



## CluelessJL (Oct 11, 2015)

Keracare humecto
Motions moisture plus
SAA
Emu oil.


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 11, 2015)

Steamer hasn't been repaired yet so I DCed under a plastic cap with my dryer. I used GVP Conditioning Balm.


----------



## kupenda (Oct 11, 2015)

DC'ing overnight with Silk Dreams Destination Hydration under a plastic cap and satin bonnet. Scalp already itching tho :/


----------



## julzinha (Oct 11, 2015)

kupenda said:


> DC'ing overnight with Silk Dreams Destination Hydration under a plastic cap and satin bonnet. *Scalp already itching tho *:/


That is the one thing I hate about overnight DCs.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 11, 2015)

Deep conditioned with APB's Lemon Detox mask under dryer for 30 minutes


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Oct 11, 2015)

@NaturallyATLPCH Please give a review on the Detox mask. I was looking into possibly getting that amongst other things for BF.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 12, 2015)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH Please give a review on the Detox mask. I was looking into possibly getting that amongst other things for BF.



It's excellent! I used it with heat for 30 minutes and my hair felt amazing. Get chu some!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Oct 12, 2015)

@NaturallyATLPCH I saw your review in the other thread. It will be on my BF list now


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 14, 2015)

Under Dryer = Mission:Condition's Caramel Hair Treatment
Under Steamer = Jasmine Bath & Beauty's Hibiscus Deep Conditioner (Tahitian Vanilla)


----------



## B_Phlyy (Oct 14, 2015)

Deep conditioned with Mane N' Tail mixed with Ion Color Defense conditioner topped with sunflower oil.


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 16, 2015)

Deep conditioning steam with Fantasia IC Deep Penetrating Moisturizing Crème packet


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 17, 2015)

Treat: Cathy Howse UBH (under dryer 20 minutes)

Steam: Jasmine Bath & Beauty's Hibiscus Deep Conditioner Tahitian Vanilla (steamer 40 minutes)


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 17, 2015)

DC'ing right now with Silk Dreams Silk Cream Moisture Dream DC with a layer of JBCO on top all over some deep dark  coffee.


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 19, 2015)

Steaming with Isoplus Conditioning Pac.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 20, 2015)

Reminded I needed to post here

DCed with APB Lemon Detox Mask for 30 minutes under dryer


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 21, 2015)

Under Dryer with: Cathy Howse UBH (20 minutes)
Under Steamer with: Jasmine Bath & Beauty's Hibiscus DC'er (Tahitian Vanilla)


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 22, 2015)

Deep conditioning steam with Silk Elements Luxury Moisturizing Conditioner


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 23, 2015)

Shampoo: Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture
Protein: Aphogee 2 Min Keratin Reconstructor 
Moisture: Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 24, 2015)

Steaming with:
Fleurtzy Deep Conditioning Treatment *discontinued*


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 24, 2015)

DC'd tonight with Marie Dean's Seaweed and Rice DC over black coffee under my conditioning cap.


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 24, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Steaming with:
> Fleurtzy Deep Conditioning Treatment *discontinued*



What happened to that brand? I remember wanting to order from them a few years ago but didn't.


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 26, 2015)

Deep conditioning steam with Dominican Magic Fortifying Conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 28, 2015)

DC'ing (Steaming) with:
Fleurtzy's Hair Conditioning Treatment *discontinued*


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 30, 2015)

Deep conditioning steam with African Pride Deep Conditioner. This stuff smells like candy and goes on really smooth... looks like yogurt.


----------



## wheezy807 (Oct 30, 2015)

DC'ED overnight with a plastic cap with Macadamia Natural Oil Deep Repair Masque.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 31, 2015)

DC'ing with:
Fleurtzy's Deep Conditioning Hair Treatment


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 31, 2015)

DC'd with Silk Dreams Shea What Deux.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 31, 2015)

@Rozlewis

Did you switch to Wed/Sat or are you still on Tue/Fri? 

I know we were on the same schedule at one time.

But I've been on Wed/Sat for a while now.


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 2, 2015)

Deep conditioning steam with Soft & Beautiful Botanicals Shea Butter Deep Conditioning Repair Masque


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Nov 2, 2015)

DCed yesterday with Joico KPak Intense Mask on one side and Loreal OleoTherapy on the other. Both were just okay.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 2, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Rozlewis
> 
> Did you switch to Wed/Sat or are you still on Tue/Fri?
> 
> ...



Hi T,

My schedule depends on my daughters homework (amount of homework), my husband's work schedule (he works different shifts) and my work schedule (late meetings or entertaining colleagues) so my days fluctuate but I like to stick with a Tuesday / Saturday schedule if possible. I used to be Wed / Saturday but since I was starting my wash day or Friday evening it seemed that my wash days were too close together so I moved to Tuesday and Saturday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 4, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> *What happened to that brand? I remember wanting to order from them a few years ago but didn't.*



@CodeRed 
I just saw this.  Sorry.

The line was discontinued.  One of the best (if not the best) DC'er I think I've ever owned.  (And that's saying a lot.)

At one point, I thought she might re-open but never did.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 4, 2015)

Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair (under dryer 20 minutes)
Jasmine Bath & Beauty Avocado & Silk DC (under Steamer 40-60 minutes)


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 4, 2015)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CodeRed
> I just saw this.  Sorry.
> 
> The line was discontinued.  One of the best (if not the best) DC'er I think I've ever owned.  (And that's saying a lot.)
> ...



It's ok 

I remember being on her site... I'm kind of glad I didn't buy anything because if I loved it I would've been pissed.


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 4, 2015)

Deep conditioning steam with One n' Only Hydrating Mask


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 7, 2015)

Under Dryer: Brown Butter Beauty's Babbasu Deep Conditioner (20 minutes)
Under Steamer: Fleurtzy's Deep Conditioning Hair Treatment


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 7, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> It's ok
> 
> I remember being on her site... *I'm kind of glad I didn't buy anything because if I loved it I would've been pissed.*



@CodeRed

The best of the best, all day long.


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 7, 2015)

Deep conditioning steam Lustrasilk Moisture Max Hydrate Therapy Deep Conditioner now


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 7, 2015)

DC'd tonight Silk Dreams Shea What Deux over coffee.


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 11, 2015)

Deep conditioning steam with Sof N' Free Milk Protein & Olive Oil Really Deep Conditioning Treatment


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 11, 2015)

Jessicurl Weekly Deep Treatment under Steamer


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Nov 11, 2015)

DC steaming with Beyond the Zone Last Call masque


----------



## theRaven (Nov 11, 2015)

Deep conditioning now under my heating cap with Organics Hair Mayonnaise. A little over two hours. I also deep conditioned sometime last week but forgot to come to this thread.


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 13, 2015)

Steaming with BB Intense Conditioner now.


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 13, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Steaming with BB Intense Conditioner now.


This made my hair feel blah/hard so now I'm steaming with Dark and Lovely 5 Minute Deep Conditioning Packet.


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 13, 2015)

Steaming again now with Bigen Deep Conditioner. Feels good so far... hopefully it will soften up the effects of the other two.


----------



## uofmpanther (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm doing a DC prepoo with Hydratherma Naturals Amino plus protein. I put it on at 7:14 a.m. I still like it. It is both moisturizing and has protein, and it has enough slip that I can detangle with it.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 14, 2015)

I am DC'ing right now with KJ Naturals Rosemary Coconut (Tingly) DC with Argan oil on top. Oh the tingle. My scalp feels like it is being massaged. I love this stuff. It's cream, goes on easy, and stimulates my scalp so kinda good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 14, 2015)

uofmpanther said:


> *I'm doing a DC prepoo with Hydratherma Naturals Amino plus protein.* I put it on at 7:14 a.m. *I still like it. It is both moisturizing and has protein, and it has enough slip that I can detangle with it*.



@uofmpanther

Love, Love, Love This!  Great Review!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 14, 2015)

Will use:
Mission:Condition Caramel Treatment (under dryer about 20 minutes)

Will Steam with:
Jessicurl's Weekly Deep Treatment


----------



## Aggie (Nov 14, 2015)

Today I'm DCing with Macadamia Natural Oil Deep Repair Masque followed up with Redken All Soft Heavy Cream or Matrix Aqua-Immersion Creme Masque for moisture. I have never used the first nor the last product so this should be interesting to report back on how I like them, especially after a hendigo treatment earlier today.


----------



## kupenda (Nov 15, 2015)

Rush dc with Silk Dreams Destination Hydration under the dryer


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 15, 2015)

Dcing with HQS The Slip under Hair Therapy Wrap for about 45 minutes.


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 15, 2015)

DC'd with SD Razz and some Nourish Oil under a cap for 2hrs....soft and silky!


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 15, 2015)

Shampoo: Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat
Protein: Ultra Sheen DuoTex
Moisture: Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 16, 2015)

Steaming now with Motions Oil Moisturizer Silk Protein Deep Conditioner


----------



## Aggie (Nov 16, 2015)

I ended up using the Macadamia natural oil deep repair mask with the Redken all soft treatment. They were absolutely awesome. That Macadamia natural oil mask is no joke. Its probably the best deep treatment ive ever used on my hair. There was virtually no hairs in my comb and this was after a henna treatment when detangling is quite difficult for me. I love it.


----------



## theRaven (Nov 16, 2015)

Sunday, Deep conditioned under my heating cap with Organics Hair Mayonnaise for 2 hours. I sectioned into 6 medium braids. Then deep conditioned with Pantene 2 minute moisture overnight (I was too lazy to wash out before I fell asleep )  My hair feels strengthened and soft!


----------



## theRaven (Nov 16, 2015)

Aggie said:


> I ended up using the Macadamia natural oil deep repair mask with the Redken all soft treatment. They were absolutely awesome. *That Macadamia natural oil mask is no joke. Its probably the best deep treatment ive ever used on my hair.* There was virtually no hairs in my comb and his was after a henna treatment when detangling is quite difficult for me. I love it.



I keep hearing such good things about the Macadamia line! I really want to try after you mentioned this but that price though


----------



## Aggie (Nov 16, 2015)

Mocha126 said:


> I keep hearing such good things about the Macadamia line! I really want to try after you mentioned this but that price though



I know @Mocha126, that price line really suck but I will tell you this, you wont regret it if you do purchase it. You only need a little bit so it will last a long time and truth be told, I am thinking of getting another tub before they're sold out again on www.sleekhair.com. 

Better not let me buy them all up, lol. Just kidding hun. I need some Kerastase Masks in my life first so I'll be working on getting those.


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 16, 2015)

Mocha126 said:


> I keep hearing such good things about the Macadamia line! I really want to try after you mentioned this but that price though



It's not too bad at TJ Maxx. There are tubs there (at mine anyway) that are like $26 or something for 16oz. Compared to the other prices I've seen, that's a dream. I'll buy when it comes back again.


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 16, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Steaming now with Motions Oil Moisturizer Silk Protein Deep Conditioner



Did not like. I think my natural hair liked mineral oil better than my relaxed hair does...

Deep conditioning steam now with The Hair Chemist Jojoba and Shea Butter Mask.


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 16, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Did not like. I think my natural hair liked mineral oil better than my relaxed hair does...
> 
> Deep conditioning steam now with The Hair Chemist Jojoba and Shea Butter Mask.



Nope to that too. I read the ingredients and it has beeswax in it. Should've read beforehand...

Steaming now with ORS Hair Masque. It has lanolin in it... if it doesn't work, I'll know I can't do any kind of waxy ingredients in my deep conditioners.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 16, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> It's not too bad at TJ Maxx. There are tubs there (at mine anyway) that are like $26 or something for 16oz. Compared to the other prices I've seen, that's a dream. I'll buy when it comes back again.


That's a really good deal @CodeRed, but make sure they're not too old okay? Also, I have the 33.9oz tub


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 18, 2015)

DC'ing Tonight with:
Cathy Howse Ultra Black Hair (under dryer 20 minutes)

Fleurtzy's Deep Treatment Hair Balm (under steamer 60 minutes)


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 19, 2015)

Steaming with Mixed Roots Deep Moisture Conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 21, 2015)

DC'ing today with:
Cathy Howse UBH (under dryer 20 minutes)
Jessicurl Weekly Deep Treatment (under steamer 40-60 minutes)


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 22, 2015)

Steaming with Mystic Divine Nourishing Masque.


----------



## theRaven (Nov 22, 2015)

Deep conditioning under my heating cap with Organics Hair Mayonnaise. I sectioned into 6 medium braids.


----------



## theRaven (Nov 22, 2015)

Mocha126 said:


> Deep conditioning under my heating cap with Organics Hair Mayonnaise. I sectioned into 6 medium braids.


Now deep conditioning with the last bit of Pantene 2 minute masque. Need to find a natural moisture conditioner soon, too lazy to buy another one at the moment.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 23, 2015)

Dc'ing with Marie Dean's Sweet Milk Moisturizing DC over coffee under heating cap.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 24, 2015)

I deep conditioned today with Redken Extreme Builder Plus Mask in the jar (this left my hair so nice, soft and strong) followed with Matrix Biolage Hydrasource Aloe Conditioning Balm (felt like a rich butter on my hair). They were both amazing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 25, 2015)

Will Steam with: Pure Jojoba Oil
Will Steam with: Jessicurl Weekly Deep Treatment


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Nov 25, 2015)

DCing under hooded dryer with Palmer's coconut protein pack


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 25, 2015)

Steaming now with Mane n' Tail Deep Moisturizing Conditioner.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 27, 2015)

Using HQS Honey Pineapple Hibiscus under Hair Therapy Wrap for an hour.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2015)

Used:
Under Dryer: Eulcence Moisture Repair 20 minutes
Steamed with: MyHoneyChild's Honey Hair Mask


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 30, 2015)

This weekend I, did a protein treatment with Joico K-Pak and followed with Giovanni smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture.


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 1, 2015)

Deep conditioning steam now with Softsheen Carson Hydra Steam Masque.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 2, 2015)

Under Dryer (20 minutes):
OBIA Naturals Babbasu DC'er

Steam (60 minutes):
MHC Honey Hair Mask


----------



## kupenda (Dec 3, 2015)

DC'd yesterday with Destination Hydration. Soft, happy hair


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 3, 2015)

Steaming now with Nuance Blackcurrant Mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 5, 2015)

Shea Moisture's JBCO Treatment (under Dryer)
My Honey Child's Honey Hair Mask (under Steamer)


----------



## Aggie (Dec 5, 2015)

Used a combination of jbco, evco and evoo to do pre-poo under the dryer earlier, washed with Elucence Clarifying Shapoo followed with Macadamia Natual Oil Weightless Moisture Shampoo. Now I'm sitting under my dryer with Aphogee 2 Step Protein Treatment.

I'll be following this up with Macadamia Natural Oil Nourishing Moisture Masque to soften it up. I'll moisturize and seal, plait in some celies, slap on my wig and out the house I go. Next week, I need to color my hair I can't decide if I'll use a demi permanent or henna my hair as yet


----------



## caligirl (Dec 5, 2015)

Deep condition with Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner for 5-10 minutes under my shower cap while I take my shower.  I make sure it's nice and steamy in the shower


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 5, 2015)

Dc'ing now with Silk Dreams Shea What Deux.


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 6, 2015)

Doing a DC overnight with Hairveda Acai Phyto Berry Conditioner


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 6, 2015)

CodeRed said:


> Steaming now with Nuance Blackcurrant Mask.



This again now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 9, 2015)

Under the Dryer: Cathy Howse UBH
Under the Steamer: MyHoney Child's Honey Hair Mask


----------



## theRaven (Dec 9, 2015)

Deep conditioned Saturday, under my heating cap with Organics Hair Mayonnaise overnight as well.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 12, 2015)

DC'ing right now with KJ Naturals Raspberry Coconut Conditioner. Oh the tingle!!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 12, 2015)

I think I'm posting my new conditioner purchases in here as well but I haven't used any of them as yet. 

I just bought the last of the products that I'll be purchasing for a looooooong time. I will only be replenishing my oils and moisturizers as they run out as I think I will run out of them faster than my shampoos and conditioners.

*Here's my new list:*

-Redken Hair Cleansing Cream - 32 oz, I think I'll share this one with my little sister.

-Pureology Hydrate Shampoo 8 oz

-Pureology Hydrate Conditioner 64 oz

-Matrix 4 oz measuring cup

-Matrix single black mixing bowl

-Kerastase Oleo Relax Mask 16.9 oz

-Kerastase Discipline Maskeratine Mask 16.9 oz

-Kerastase Nutritive Masquintense Mask for thick hair 16.9 oz

-Kerastase Reflection Chroma Riche Mask 16.9 oz

-Kerastase Reflection Chroma Captive Mask 16.9 oz

-Kerastase Critaliste Luminous Perfecting Mask 6.8 oz, I only got this size because the 16.9 oz was out of stock .

I can't wait for this head. Cold to go away so I can immerse my locs in these wonderful masks


----------



## sky035 (Dec 12, 2015)

Dear OP,
Can I join this challenge?  I recently did the BC again (for the 3rd time) due to health reasons and would like to get going on weekly treatments. I now have a TWA again.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 13, 2015)

Aggie said:


> I think I'm posting my new conditioner purchases in here as well but I haven't used any of them as yet.
> 
> I just bought the last of the products that I'll be purchasing for a looooooong time. I will only be replenishing my oils and moisturizers as they run out as I think I will run out of them faster than my shampoos and conditioners.
> 
> ...


That was a nice haul! You have lots of Kerastase goodies. I plan on using my Maskeratine for the first time next week when I straighten my hair. Doesn't it smell delish?!


----------



## Nightingale (Dec 14, 2015)

Steam DCed with GVP Conditioning Balm mixed coconut oil and avocado oil.


----------



## lovelycurls (Dec 14, 2015)

Haven't posted here in a while;
Steamed dc'd yesterday with ynobe amla and nettle deep conditioner mixed with Carol's daughter monoi repairing conditioner


----------



## Aggie (Dec 14, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> That was a nice haul! You have lots of Kerastase goodies. I plan on using my Maskeratine for the first time next week when I straighten my hair. Doesn't it smell delish?!


OMG! Yesssssss, they sure do smell absolutely delishhh! I have a slight head cold right now so not trying to make it worse by wetting my head. I need to keep it dry until I know I feel 100% better. I can't wait!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 15, 2015)

Joico K-Pak Revitaluxe w/ heat cap. Will allow to cool for 30 mins, before rinsing out.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 15, 2015)

Did a protein treatment with Aphogee 2 Min and deep conditioned with Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 16, 2015)

I did a dc with Maskeratine under the dryer for 20 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 16, 2015)

Under Dryer: SMJBCO Deep Treatment
Under Steamer: Curl Junkie Curl Rehab (in Strawberry Ice Cream)


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Dec 16, 2015)

Steamed with SM super fruit Masque


----------



## Aggie (Dec 16, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I did a dc with Maskeratine under the dryer for 20 minutes.


Come on @Prettymetty, 

How did you like this mask?

Please, pray tell...


----------



## Aggie (Dec 16, 2015)

I wanna wash my hair so bad but I can't because I'm still not well enough yet


----------



## theRaven (Dec 16, 2015)

I deep conditioned sometime last week and now I'm deep conditioning overnight with Organics Hair Mayonnaise.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 17, 2015)

Aggie said:


> Come on @Prettymetty,
> 
> How did you like this mask?
> 
> Please, pray tell...


It was really thick and concentrated. The smell lingers even after you rinse it out. I airdried in my celies and I couldn't believe how easy it was to comb my hair. My strands felt super smooth and hydrated. I lightly flatironed afterwards and it has lots of volume. I can't wait to try the other 2!


----------



## kupenda (Dec 17, 2015)

DC'd last night with Silk Dreams Mocha Silk in the shower. I should have left it on longer.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 17, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> It was really thick and concentrated. The smell lingers even after you rinse it out. I airdried in my celies and I couldn't believe how easy it was to comb my hair. My strands felt super smooth and hydrated. I lightly flatironed afterwards and it has lots of volume. I can't wait to try the other 2!



Dang it girl, you just made want to . Now I really can't wait to get better and have more time to really get into my hair.

I am taking 5 days off the beginnng of January and by then I should be feeling a lot better. I will be trying out my new stash of Kerastase masks in 2016. This year so far, I believe is a wash.


----------



## theRaven (Dec 17, 2015)

Deep conditioned today with a mixture of coconut oil & honey for a few hours. Washed it out and now my hair feels luscious and frizz free.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 19, 2015)

*Come join us in the new 2016 thread ladies! *

https://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/2016-delectable-deep-condition-challenge.777509/


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 19, 2015)

Will use:
Elucence Moisture Recovery (under Dryer 20 minutes)
Purabody Naturals Chocolate Hair Smoothie (Under Steamer 60 minutes)


----------



## sky035 (Dec 19, 2015)

I am currently doing a DC with a plastic cap (45 minutes) with a mix of Aveda Damage Remedy treatment and Aveda Shampure conditioner.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 19, 2015)

Dc'd with Silk Dreams Shea What.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 19, 2015)

My hair is in a protective style but I will be DCing in two weeks when I take these out. Definitely tag me for 2016.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin (Dec 20, 2015)

Deep conditioned with The Mane choice's green tea and carrot deep conditioner. 

My hair was very soft. It's too expensive for me to buy on a regular basis though


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 24, 2015)

Doing a DC overnight with Hairveda Acai Phyto Berry Conditioner


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 26, 2015)

Dc'ing right now with Silk Dreams shea What Deux and Naturelle Grow's Champmille and Burdock DC.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 27, 2015)

Did a protein treatment with Ultrasheen DuoTex and deep conditioned with Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture.


----------



## vevster (Dec 27, 2015)

Under the dryer 30 mins with sarenzos pumpkin mask...


----------

